# Vaping Gamers



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Any vaping gamers in the house. I am trying to get a little counter-strike: global offensive team going. 

Comon, I know we have some under woodwork.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/3/14)

)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Rowan you know how to play.. Since when!!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/3/14)

dear little one , i was playing CS long before you even knew what CS was ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Lol nonsense. I started in 2003 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/3/14)

As i said , "Little One " i started long before you .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Any vaping gamers in the house. I am trying to get a little counter-strike: global offensive team going.



Last Game I played was Donkey Kong and Space Invaders... I've try to play these new games but you need a University degree to play them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/3/14)

Donkey Kong is the SHIZ!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/3/14)

now i have a tune in my head for the rest of the day ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> now i have a tune in my head for the rest of the day ...




Next time you come ill let you play on the WII U

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

This is what im talking about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> now i have a tune in my head for the rest of the day ...



Oh how awesome! Memories big time!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (3/3/14)

Did they ever launch the PS version of CS GO? Read about it somewhere last year then never followed up again....


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Yea for the PS3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (3/3/14)

Still have my ps3 so I might look at getting that, also if Im not mistaken; it is a steam game so might be cross platform...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Not 100% sure on the cross platform

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (3/3/14)

Would be nice! Havent done PC gaming since CS source and lanning it at MPLD atleast about 6 years ago!

Big cult classic IMO and where the roots of the COD multiplayer come from!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Melinda (3/3/14)

Ok if you want to do a game of Command and Conquer Zero hour I'm in, but I suck at First person shooters, Derick usually helps my butt out of the fire...well usually is wrong... ALL THE TIME

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (3/3/14)

I will be in @Gizmo, i have GO installed  Although i'm a CSS guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

Okay sweet  what's your steam id

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (3/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Okay sweet  what's your steam id
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


My steam id is zodiac1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (3/3/14)

Gamer here...but no FPS. Used to play for 5 years WoW, now playing WoT (World of Tanks). Its slower paced for older guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/3/14)

Tom said:


> Gamer here...but no FPS. Used to play for 5 years WoW, now playing WoT (World of Tanks). Its slower paced for older guys



yup playing WOT .. more fun for the 'Old folk'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (4/3/14)

Hey @Gizmo, do you perhaps have CSS installed ? Condition for me joining GO clan, one game in CSS . map : Dashur

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

None of you guys play LOL?


----------



## Zodiac (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> None of you guys play LOL?


I've certainly never played LOL before

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

He is talking about league of legends. Nah I don't bud. Played hon awhile back but not anymore

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> He is talking about league of legends. *Nah I don't bud.* Played hon awhile back but not anymore
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



That's sad man, the season has started..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

I'm a fps kind of guy hey. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I'm a fps kind of guy hey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Amen to that!

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

FPS is freaking awesome with a k/m but sucks with controller. Unfortunately my PC needs a serious upgrade to run Ghost or BF4, hell even BF3 wont run on my current spec.. Hmm vape gear or PC, vape gear I choose you (BhavZ launches his pokemon ball)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

You quickly get used to it on a controller I converted to console fps with cod mw3

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)

Csgo will run BhavZ. Doesn't take much resources

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (4/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Csgo will run BhavZ. Doesn't take much resources
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Roughly what's the cost to get it on steam for pc?

Sent via harnessing the power of the moon's gravitational pull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Played MW2 on controller but the k/m just feels so right, and the aim assisst is not for me but does help a great deal since with the analogue stick (not the stinkies) is more of a scroll rather than point and shoot.

But love the games none the less.. Do love the commander feature in BF4, adds a new dynamic to the game which is brilliant, now if they could only fix the bugs..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Csgo will run BhavZ. Doesn't take much resources
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Ok gonna look into it and see if I can get my hands on it.. Now to find my steam account details.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (4/3/14)

I am a gamer, but I've never really been into FPS games. My current addictions are Dominions 4 multiplayer and Dwarf Fortress, some Distant Worlds when I'm taking a break from those two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (4/3/14)

My PC is so out of date, only use it for music, movies, series and ecigssa! dont even facebook anymore since I'm on here! When I do play games its on the PS3. 

Who wants to play Madden online??? HAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/3/14)

Would be really cool if for consoles FPS was cross platform so that XBox and PS could play against/with each other. Neither would have an unfair advantage as they are both controller based and when it comes down to the game its all about where you like the left analogue stick positioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (9/3/14)

Haha good to see some vaping gamers. I play alot of games as well. CoD being the top of my list, Havent tried CS GO but I used to play CS CZ a long time ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (12/3/14)

I've been a gamer since around '98 when a mate introduced me to Quake - up 'till then I thought of pc's as being only useful for work. I'm into FPS and simulators (racing and flight), and have played every FPS since (still haven't finished the latest CoD due to lack of time).

I spent a fair bit of time racing on-line a couple of years ago, but found the time required to be competitive too demanding. These days when I get the chance I'm usually in my race car, or a WW1 or WW2 aircraft trying to stay alive.

I seriously hope that vaping doesn't end up costing me anywhere near what my pc has!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Evil (16/3/14)

I've been gaming for the past 25 odd years, currently I'm playing mostly bf4 on pc with some xbox 360 on the side. 

If you haven't already, check out South Park Stick of Truth, it's AWESOME!!!

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (20/3/14)

Here we go guys !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (20/3/14)

Just playing bf4 when I get a gap. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (20/3/14)

Zodiac said:


> Here we go guys !!!


I haven't played source in a while, are there allot of people playing dust? I love that map.

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (20/3/14)

Yes bro, theres always a descent audience in Dust 2, unless you're referring to the original dust ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (21/3/14)

Cool, time for me to reinstall source then. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/3/14)

Hearthstone and Assassin's Creed (SP only at the moment) gamer here. Not a fan of FPS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

@Die Kriek challenge @Gizmo to Hearthstone  Lets see what happens (Dont know when last he played though but he kicks my butt every time  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/3/14)

Lol, challenge accepted, as long as he doesn't play Malfurian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Sup Dudes?

Just wondering, do we have any Starcraft players onboard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/14)

Yessssss!!! Havent played in forever though

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yessssss!!! Havent played in forever though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Sweet! Cause myself and Alex have been playing quite alot the last couple of days. You must then download Starcraft 2 and join us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/14)

I have it lol dont know when last we played though will get giz to join aswell. What dobyou guys play?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/14)

Erm...

Saw I dont have it on my PC anymore so I tried to login and download again... and then...

And the best part... The email address for Starcraft doesnt exist anymore... 

All my other blizzard games are on a different account so they all work its just this one :/ dammit! Will have to buy it again sometime


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Erm...
> 
> Saw I dont have it on my PC anymore so I tried to login and download again... and then...
> 
> ...


Aaaa man! That sucks! Alex actually downloaded it for free. You can play the game without buying it you just don't have access to all of the stuff, but you would need a new Battlenet username and password. The game is like 14 gb though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/4/14)

Reinhardt said:


> Aaaa man! That sucks! Alex actually downloaded it for free. You can play the game without buying it you just don't have access to all of the stuff, but you would need a new Battlenet username and password. The game is like 14 gb though




I have a different account  my diablo and hearthstone are on a different account  will look tomorrow im lazy now

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have a different account  my diablo and hearthstone are on a different account  will look tomorrow im lazy now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Awesome! We'll deffinetley have a game or two tomorrow


Stroodlepuff said:


> I have a different account  my diablo and hearthstone are on a different account  will look tomorrow im lazy now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Awesome! We then must have a game tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean (3/4/14)

Hi, serious gamer for past 20 years, Warcraft1 - WoW, Doom - MW3. Mostly on MMORPG now. Love a vape during loads or respawns! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

MMORPG? 

Do you play Starcraft?


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

= Massively multi player online role playing games like war craft guild wars 2 etc

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Aaaa. I am with you now. Myself, not to fond of the whole hero thing.


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

Same I just like to poon noobs *boom head shot* fps style games like counter strike but can't stand bf4. Waaay to slow for me..

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

Hahaha! Sounds like my kind of game. I have not played BF4 yet. To be honest the last BF I played online was BF2 and that was awesome if you played with a lot of people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

I like close courters combat styled game and the huge maps with people camping in tanks just kills it for me. It really isn't a competitive game. So for me I enjoy competitve styled games. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

What about starcraft? To slow for you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

I enjoy it bud. Not my favourite but will still pwn noobs. We must organise a lan with Mr smokey you and myself sometime 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (4/4/14)

Sweet! We'll do something like that for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Starcraft 2 game starting in 10 min if anyone wants to join...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

lol! Some of us work for a living!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reinhardt (4/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol! Some of us work for a living!


Aaaa you Vape for a living, what a joy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol! Some of us work for a living!


Hahahaha! Us 2, but we play in quite times, and i work while i play... 

Have my Macbook Pro to work on and a gaming PC next to each other, and im running Synergy to use my keaboard and mouse on both machines so its like having duel screens on on computer, its pretty awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean (4/4/14)

I did do Starcraft. Will see to make a plan to get it. BF is always fun.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Jean said:


> I did do Starcraft. Will see to make a plan to get it. BF is always fun.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


you can dl the free star craft 2 and create a battlenet account, only problem is you can only host games and add Easy AI's and the campaign is limited. Full online play, i have the free one and @Reinhardt bought it so we can play any match..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean (4/4/14)

Awesome, 12gb is too big for my 2gb bundle. Will ask my friend to get the client. Thanks for the tip. We will hook up. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Jean said:


> Awesome, 12gb is too big for my 2gb bundle. Will ask my friend to get the client. Thanks for the tip. We will hook up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Awesome! Sounds good! If your close to the rosebank area you could bring your machine over to my office and download it quickly.. youd be sorted in about 2 hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Jean said:


> Awesome, 12gb is too big for my 2gb bundle. Will ask my friend to get the client. Thanks for the tip. We will hook up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Never mind, i see your in cape town, my bad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jean (4/4/14)

@Smokyg no, sorry, capetown. Playtime is also restricted, you know, real life and all of that. But i will add you as a friend and if we are up, sorted! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Jean said:


> @Smokyg no, sorry, capetown. Playtime is also restricted, you know, real life and all of that. But i will add you as a friend and if we are up, sorted!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


100% dude, same here, only time i can play is if things are quite at work tho, at home i have a woman to keep happy.. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jean (4/4/14)

@Smokyg I feel you, we're in the same boat. As long as we are vaping! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Should be done in no time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Goodness me @Smokyg it looks like the bad ass side of hell!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

johan said:


> Goodness me @Smokyg it looks like the bad ass side of hell!


Lol, its a awesome game! Mail goal of the screen shot was to show the speed its is downloading at.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Doom way back gave me nightmares, 3.34Mb/s is impressive ! What line do you have there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (4/4/14)

used to play CS back in the day but my all time fav was Enemy Territory. Ah I miss the good ol ET days!

now just mess around on PS3 with CoD once in a while. Never got around to trying ghosts, stopped at black ops 2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

johan said:


> Doom way back gave me nightmares, 3.34Mb/s is impressive ! What line do you have there?


Actually downloaded Doom BFG pack yesterday. have a 30Mbps duel fiber from IS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

That's one awesome line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

johan said:


> That's one awesome line.


Its fantastic, then try going from to a 2Meg adsl at home, its driving a merc s500 during the day and then going home with a 1950 beetle...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Downloaded 5Gig in 30 min

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (4/4/14)

gorfrepus said:


> used to play CS back in the day but my all time fav was Enemy Territory. Ah I miss the good ol ET days!
> 
> now just mess around on PS3 with CoD once in a while. Never got around to trying ghosts, stopped at black ops 2.



Don't even bother with ghosts, the sp is classic cod but I find the multiplayer is really crap. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (4/4/14)

Incredible - as you said Bogatti at work and Vespa at home

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean (4/4/14)

Ive got doom bfg, awesomely scary! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Jean said:


> Ive got doom bfg, awesomely scary!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


my girlfriend that does not game at all started playing it last night, really hope this will be her gateway game into the gaming world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean (4/4/14)

@Smokyg its either gonna open for her the gates of hell or scare her away forever. Lol, you got balls to let her play that. My wife thinks minesweeper is violent abd to scary when she presses on a mine. Booom! Lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Jean said:


> @Smokyg its either gonna open for her the gates of hell or scare her away forever. Lol, you got balls to let her play that. My wife thinks minesweeper is violent abd to scary when she presses on a mine. Booom! Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Hahaha!! She is into horrors and supernatural movies, exactly the reason i thaught it would be a perfect first game... Hehehehehe. Ill take some vids.. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean (4/4/14)

We are both into horrors but games is not forte. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Jean said:


> We are both into horrors but games is not forte.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


We share that boat dude! @Gizmo struck the jackpot, we should learn by him... Perhaps send the girls to him for gaming training... Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Evil (4/4/14)

I started playing the new castlevania on xbox 360, pretty awesome game, you get to play as Dracula this time around.

Anyone try out the new Diablo? 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> I started playing the new castlevania on xbox 360, pretty awesome game, you get to play as Dracula this time around.
> 
> Anyone try out the new Diablo?
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



Got the new Diablo today  Its taking forever to install on my machine though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> We share that boat dude! @Gizmo struck the jackpot, we should learn by him... Perhaps send the girls to him for gaming training... Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/14)

LOL in all honesty though I used to get bored watching him and his cousin play when I used to visit him before we moved in together (Mainly watched cuz there was no pc for me) and used to end up playing xbox while they played starcraft...one morning I woke up waaaaaaay before him and was bored so I climbed onto his pc and started playing Starcraft and from there I was hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silvertongue (15/5/14)

Oooh, this thread exists  

Any DotA players here? My kit arrived this morning and now I'm just waiting for quitting time to enjoy testing it out while jamming a couple of games...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean (15/5/14)

Got starcraft, hearthstone and diablo 3! Post battle.net tags and we can make a ecig sa clan! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg (15/5/14)

We play Desert storm on Star craft 2. @Reinhardt & @Frenzy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Erm I think mine is stroodlepuff, I honestly dont know though!!

You guys must start playing Smite! Its sick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (15/5/14)

Always so many pc gamers and never enough on ps

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/5/14)

Bit slow on Hearthstone at the moment, internets at home sucks at the moment, playing Titan Quest in the meantime. Want to try Path of Exile when Vodacom decides to get there canaries in order again.

Anyhows, my Battle.net name is Hargrim#1860

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (15/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Always so many pc gamers and never enough on ps
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


PC is the only way to game. PS and Xbox is for fat 12 year olds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Die Kriek (15/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> PC is the only way to game. PS and Xbox is for fat 12 year olds


Although I do agree with you, very few gaming experiences have yet come close to NFS Most Wanted (the real one from 2003) on the PS2 or the 24 hour endurance races on Gran Turismo 3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (15/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Although I do agree with you, very few gaming experiences have yet come close to NFS Most Wanted (the real one from 2003) on the PS2 or the 24 hour endurance races on Gran Turismo 3


Thanks, yes and no tho... The Gran Tourismo part is true, but otherwise im not going to start this debate today.. . lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> PC is the only way to game. PS and Xbox is for fat 12 year olds



lol we still enjoy our ps but dont use it for online games, its more social than PC when you're sitting around with a bunch of friends  

DOWNLOAD SMITE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> Thanks, yes and no tho... The Gran Tourismo part is true, but otherwise im not going to start this debate today.. . lol


Fair enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (15/5/14)

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Lol you crack me up!!!! What games do you have on the PS4?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (15/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol you crack me up!!!! What games do you have on the PS4?



Lol. It's a PS4 at work. I don't have one. Nothing I wanna play on ps4 yet.......... 

......... And I don't have 6 grand lying around.  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Lol. It's a PS4 at work. I don't have one. Nothing I wanna play on ps4 yet..........
> 
> ......... And I don't have 6 grand lying around.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Fair enough


----------



## Smokyg (15/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


LOL!! Good one man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Lol. It's a PS4 at work. I don't have one. Nothing I wanna play on ps4 yet..........
> 
> ......... And I don't have 6 grand lying around.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


Well if you had 6k laying around it would be best spent on a reo or 2.

I am an xbox casual gamer at the moment as my pc upgrade would put be back about 4 reos

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (15/5/14)

Guessing I'm fat and 12 then.
Love my ps3 and ps4. They are my electronic children. 
Currently addicted to FF14 on the ps4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (15/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Well if you had 6k laying around it would be best spent on a reo or 2.
> 
> I am an xbox casual gamer at the moment as my pc upgrade would put be back about 4 reos


You play online at all? 


sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## BhavZ (15/5/14)

Zegee said:


> You play online at all?
> 
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Yip, I play bf3 and bf4 online, used to play MW2 online, also open to invasion on Dark Souls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop (15/5/14)

Lol. Nah I don't need a reo! And @MurderDoll big props to you! If I had uncapped I'd be going apeshit on FF14. heard great things. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (15/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Lol. Nah I don't need a reo! And @MurderDoll big props to you! If I had uncapped I'd be going apeshit on FF14. heard great things.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk




Where in Jozi do you stay? Have a look at www.wifibre-sa.co.za check if you fall in their coverage. You won't need Hellkom. I'm with them. Best service you'll ever experience from a network.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop (15/5/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Where in Jozi do you stay? Have a look at www.wifibre-sa.co.za check if you fall in their coverage. You won't need Hellkom. I'm with them. Best service you'll ever experience from a network.



I'll check it out. Thanks  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (15/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> Yip, I play bf3 and bf4 online, used to play MW2 online, also open to invasion on Dark Souls



@BhavZ I'm invading and hosting at around SL125 in Oolacile Township tonight lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jase (15/5/14)

Gaming Vapers! YES!

When I am home I die in BF4, I die in WOT, dabble in some FFXIV and even started puttering around SWOTR for giggles!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaun (15/5/14)

Any xbox live gamers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (16/5/14)

Ding dong cod on Xbox fred1sa as well

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/5/14)

Shaun said:


> Any xbox live gamers?


Yip, I think all of us here who own an xbox are on live



Zegee said:


> Ding dong cod on Xbox fred1sa as well
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine


Which COD you guys play?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (16/5/14)

Ghosts 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (16/5/14)

Blops2 and bf4. Hated every second of ghosts mp. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (16/5/14)

Im still playing MW2 mostly, a bit of Gears of War as well. Haven't spent money on new titles in quite a long time... Should make a thread for us to share gamer tags would be fun to play alongside some more locals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (3/6/14)

Alot of Xbox gamers here it seems.

Anyone able to help out @Wca?

He needs to raise some funds for his Vaping addiction!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/xbox-360-phat-for-sale.2781/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/14)

Just finished up infamous second son. Now to finally play some watch dogs 

PS4 + vaping = heaven! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/6/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Just finished up infamous second son. Now to finally play some watch dogs
> 
> PS4 + vaping = heaven!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Congrats! 

Get FF14. Epic game!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Get FF14. Epic game!!



I've heard good things about it. Will definitely consider it for next month's gaming purchases. 

Between watchdog's and mario kart 8, I already have my hands full 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (4/6/14)

Shaun said:


> Im still playing MW2 mostly, a bit of Gears of War as well. Haven't spent money on new titles in quite a long time... Should make a thread for us to share gamer tags would be fun to play alongside some more locals!


good idea 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

I used to be really into gaming, many all nighters and weekends spent on whatever was the next big thing. My main attractions were RTS games like Starcraft, Warcraft and Command & Conquer.... enjoyed Doom, Quake and Duke Nukem back in the day too.... who remembers Carmageddon?

Anyhow.... now I'm into the fast stuff... Bejewelled Blitz on facebook and Need for Speed World  These new modern games are just too complicated, and I just don't have the time anymore 

and as far as games consoles go..... Wii ROCKS!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

The only game I played post pinball was Packman  at a coin machine once

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stokkies (4/6/14)

On facebook there is a nice free to play FPS called Contract Wars - a very good game to play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

johan said:


> The only game I played post pinball was Packman  at a coin machine once


Those coin machines must have taken heaps of 'snoepie' money off me. Tekken 2 especially!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

johan said:


> The only game I played post pinball was Packman  at a coin machine once


oh yeah! I fed those old machines with so many of these.......

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

johan said:


> The only game I played post pinball was Packman  at a coin machine once



I was a pinball wizard in my day! My matric study leave was a pinball fest! And I also enjoyed Pacman and Dig Dug!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (4/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I used to be really into gaming, many all nighters and weekends spent on whatever was the next big thing. My main attractions were RTS games like Starcraft, Warcraft and Command & Conquer.... enjoyed Doom, Quake and Duke Nukem back in the day too.... who remembers Carmageddon?
> 
> Anyhow.... now I'm into the fast stuff... Bejewelled Blitz on facebook and Need for Speed World  These new modern games are just too complicated, and I just don't have the time anymore
> 
> and as far as games consoles go..... Wii ROCKS!!



Loved carmageddon. There's a new one coming out some time soon. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollypop (4/6/14)

@Yiannaki Watch Dogs is pretty awesome. Was playing it about a week before release. Sssshhhhhh. Don't tell anyone. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (4/6/14)

Dudes you can get Carmageddon on the Android market place. I have it on my tablet. It's only carmageddon one, but its heaps of fun doing 'Cunning Stunts' while waiting for appointments.

Speaking of which what are your best Android/IOS games?

Android:

Auralux - Absolutely sublime RTS game. As simple as can be, exceptionally beautiful, and really challenging
OsmosHD - An arcade strategy game, but also beautiful and hypnotic. Absolute must play
Atomic Bomber - Blow up the commies in this Arcade platform flight game
Xconstruct - Build a bridge, see if the train gets over it. Work within the stress limits of the material
Carmageddon - Enough said!

Ios:
Falling sand games. There are a couple of them. Enjoyable mixing different elements. A fun physics game
Minecraft Ios Edition - Enough said!
Fantastic Contraption 2 - Another physics game. Build machines that achieve an objective. Thousands of user submitted level
Simcity DLX - Not bad but a bit limited if you have played Simcity on your PC.
Blendoku - Sudoku with colours. Entertaining but a little frustrating
Blockheads - A take on minecraft, but as a 2D platform version. Lots of fun

As you can tell, I am a big fan of physics games. Definitely recommend Auralux and Osmos to anyone who likes strategy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

I gots me Carmageddon on ma iPad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

I think every true gamer, old or new, will appreciate this

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

... and for the more .. eh .. I don't want to say older, but whatever

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

Stokkies said:


> On facebook there is a nice free to play FPS called Contract Wars - a very good game to play


Hallo Stokkies, surfaced after joining in November of last year! Most welcome to the open face of the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (4/6/14)

Remember this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

My first "Gaming Console"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollypop (4/6/14)

Oh wow! What is that? My first was some Sega thing. Don't know which one, I was about 4 at the time. When we still called them TV games. 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

Ollypop said:


> Oh wow! What is that? My first was some Sega thing. Don't know which one, I was about 4 at the time. When we still called them TV games.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Oh heck... now I really feel old 

Check it.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_2600

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

How the heck must we feel that grew up with pinball machines

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (4/6/14)

devdev said:


> Dudes you can get Carmageddon on the Android market place. I have it on my tablet. It's only carmageddon one, but its heaps of fun doing 'Cunning Stunts' while waiting for appointments.
> 
> Speaking of which what are your best Android/IOS games?
> 
> ...



Lol cunning stunts. We use to swap the c and s in our younger days.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Hallo Stokkies, surfaced after joining in November of last year! Most welcome to the open face of the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping.



@Matthee doesn't miss a thing!
You sir are legendary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

devdev said:


> Dudes you can get Carmageddon on the Android market place. I have it on my tablet. It's only carmageddon one, but its heaps of fun doing 'Cunning Stunts' while waiting for appointments.
> 
> Speaking of which what are your best Android/IOS games?
> 
> ...




Most interesting @devdev 
Thanks

When I got the iPad about two years ago I discovered a game called Modern Combat 4. Then version 5 came out.
Epic with headphones on. That game gave me much pleasure - but cost me too many hours 
Am too scared to check out games now in case I find another time sapper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (4/6/14)

I love Mario covers, here's one that surfaced this week:
Mario Djent

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev (4/6/14)

Silver said:


> Most interesting @devdev
> Thanks
> 
> When I got the iPad about two years ago I discovered a game called Modern Combat 4. Then version 5 came out.
> ...


I highly recommend Auralux. It takes a few minutes to play a round, and it really is the simplest game, but has a lot more depth to the strategy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/6/14)

Just a heads up to the gamers Battlefield Hardline (BETA) is available to download

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/6/14)

Already applied 3 times with no email response

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/6/14)

No its free for any pc gamer http://www.battlefield.com/hardline/beta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (18/6/14)

I got the beta code for the ps4. Gave it to a mate. Not interested. 

Played Destiny Alpha. Man that was epic! 
Cant wait for the beta to go live!

I'm so in love with Destiny!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/6/14)

I must say its pretty sick however feels moe like a DLC to me then a full game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (21/6/14)

Hey fellow gaming vapers, i stumbled upon a game thats really .....umm, you must try it for yourself, i think you guys will enjoy this one , here's my score at the moment, lets have a competiton, lol 

Its 'dumb ways to die'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/6/14)

Hehe I used to play that on my phone can't remember what my highest score was. Will download again and post

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/6/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (21/6/14)

Lol, I thought you'd play that game @Stroodlepuff, like flappy bird, it can become somewhat addictive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (21/6/14)

Was that your first try @Stroodlepuff ? Wow, took me a while to get to that score, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/6/14)

Zodiac said:


> Was that your first try @Stroodlepuff ? Wow, took me a while to get to that score, lol


 
yip  Like I said I had it before though so I knew exactly what to do when I downloaded it now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stokkies (24/6/14)

Tom Clancy Ghost Recon Phantoms, Free to Play. Initial download is 3.6GB:
Visit: http://ghost-recon.ubi.com/ghost-recon-phantoms/en-GB/home/

Most exitement you will have in a long time: 8vs 8 player matches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (24/6/14)

Wish UT f2p would hurry up

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/7/14)

Can't wait to wet the nostalgia. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (7/7/14)

crack2483 said:


> Can't wait to wet the nostalgia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



That's looking promising! 

Hope its better than the last one was.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (7/7/14)

Yip. Still not sure what they up to. Reboot, remake or actual sequel. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/7/14)

I think I'll hold out for reviews before I commit to purchase. 

Only game I'm really itching for is Destiny. Beta will be out soon. Can't wait!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlennBarton (11/7/14)

Too many of these classic titles getting properly destroyed by their remakes/reboots/whatever. Not interested anymore.  Still, will definitely check out the reviews and gameplay vids when they come out, and make a decision then. But right now, I'm satisfied with Assassin's Creed Pirates. Arr!

By the way, has anyone here used https://www.kandypens.com? Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gareth (15/7/14)

I play csgo, bf4, wow and diablo 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/7/14)

No smite players  They dont know what they missing hey @Michael @Gizmo @SVS1000

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LJRanger (15/7/14)

I play Call of duty Ghosts ? ps3 while vaping in between deaths? haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (16/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> None of you guys play LOL?


My hubby and I used to be into LoL but now he Lans Dota 2 and I play Rift

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vixen (16/7/14)

Silvertongue said:


> Oooh, this thread exists
> 
> Any DotA players here? My kit arrived this morning and now I'm just waiting for quitting time to enjoy testing it out while jamming a couple of games...


My hubby plays Dota 2 via Steam ??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vixen (16/7/14)

As I am still a newbie I just stumbled upon this thread and I wish I saw more Rift players out there. Stunning MMORPG and free to play with no monthly subscription like WoW. Can't wait to get it downloaded to my new iMac ? Hope to see some of you join there soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (16/7/14)

LJRanger said:


> I play Call of duty Ghosts ? ps3 while vaping in between deaths? haha


I must admit that ever since I started dating my kill/death ratio has taken a beating. I find myself being killed far more frequently.

Not sure if it is due to taking vape sessions in between kills or dying more so that I can vape more

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MarkK (16/7/14)

Battle Field 3 and 4 for me!
I love the FPS Action sceene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger (16/7/14)

BhavZ said:


> I must admit that ever since I started dating my kill/death ratio has taken a beating. I find myself being killed far more frequently.
> 
> Not sure if it is due to taking vape sessions in between kills or dying more so that I can vape more


 its truly a bitter sweet feeling... chance to have a quick vape while your death count climbs haha ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (16/7/14)

The last Steam "summer sale" resulted in me getting a very harsh mail from Mweb,... add insult to injury we where throttled as well. Apparently 76gigs useage in three days is excessive 
Needless to say my teen was as mad as a wet ham when his internet access was removed for a while

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/7/14)

KimH said:


> The last Steam "summer sale" resulted in me getting a very harsh mail from Mweb,... add insult to injury we where throttled as well. Apparently 76gigs useage in three days is excessive
> Needless to say my teen was as mad as a wet ham when his internet access was removed for a while


Actually I think that MWEB should be blamed here, they are well aware of the rush that Summer Sale has on gamers so they should cater for this and have allowances.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/14)

MWEB will never see me again, pushed them a pip years ago for downright terrible service and double billing me.

Afrihost! They even have a leaderboard to see who can use the most bandwidth in a month

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KimH (16/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Afrihost! They even have a leaderboard to see who can use the most bandwidth in a month


 


I've been with Mweb for years, never had an issue - gave the poor call centre agent a hard time and kudo's to them, my line was unthrottled the next morning. We do have to watch our downloads though, they have this idiotic 30 day rolling system that makes absolutely no bluddy sense except to them. But... this too shall pass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (19/7/14)

Anyone from here gonna be at the Destiny Beta with Megarom?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (31/7/14)

Pc gamer here. 

Mostly Battlefield now days. Havent played in a few days though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (31/7/14)

I was World of warcraft for many many years, then switched to Star Wars the old republic. Tried skyrim online as I was a huge fan of the elder scroll, but just couldnt get into it to much. played BF 3 and 4, and now im waiting to see how GTA v will be on PC. I still need to find a game that can capture me again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (31/7/14)

Nightfearz said:


> I was World of warcraft for many many years, then switched to Star Wars the old republic. Tried skyrim online as I was a huge fan of the elder scroll, but just couldnt get into it to much. played BF 3 and 4, and now im waiting to see how GTA v will be on PC. I still need to find a game that can capture me again.


I haven't felt captured since Battlefield Bad Company 2. I loved bf3 and enjoy Bf4 but they just dont make me play for hours on end. 

Far Cry 2 was ok but hated the lobby system. That and you couldn't join a game in progress. Far Cry 3 had no dedicated servers so leave it there. 

Right now I am so keen to try some Bad Company 2 again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jase (31/7/14)

I tried Wlidstar and while there is nothing wrong with it, I'm just not addicted to it or anything at the moment. I am enjoying bf4 more lately since my skill has improved somewhat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (3/8/14)

This is old, but it made me laugh today so I'm going to re-share :-

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightfearz (18/8/14)

So I'm actually considering giving Warlords of draenor a go.... dust of the old hunter bow, Wipe the monk's staff, oil the warrior blade, stock up on mana for the mage....
bleh, sound like alot of work...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (18/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> So I'm actually considering giving Warlords of draenor a go.... dust of the old hunter bow, Wipe the monk's staff, oil the warrior blade, stock up on mana for the mage....
> bleh, sound like alot of work...


Now *I *feel old. Last time I entered Azeroth, Arthas was still sitting on the Frozen Throne, Thrall was still the Warchief, and Deathwing was just a story told to scare the little Night Elves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/8/14)

Aah cool, nice to see so many gamers here.

I'm finishing up The Last of Us Remastered on PS4... What a game.

If you have a ps3 or 4, highly recommend it!

Survival horror third person shooter. Storytelling second to none!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (18/8/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Aah cool, nice to see so many gamers here.
> 
> I'm finishing up The Last of Us Remastered on PS4... What a game.
> 
> ...


What a fantastic game! 

One thing though...

The ending was absolutely crap!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/8/14)

It wasn't the best no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/8/14)

See the I love cats thread for my comments

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mklops (21/8/14)

Loved the last of us: Remastered, although it was not as epic as all the hype made it out to be...

None the less a good game!

Oh yes, and story telling definately gets trumped by the Metal gear solid series, no one makes a game like Hideo Kojima!

Thinking of getting Diablo 3 now and then of course Destiny next month which looks promising...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (21/8/14)

Mklops said:


> Loved the last of us: Remastered, although it was not as epic as all the hype made it out to be...
> 
> None the less a good game!
> 
> ...


Totally agree. 

Kojima is the absolute king of story telling. 

Ooh. Do yourself a favour. Check out P.T. The Silent Hills demo. 

 

Kojima in a scary game. Amazeballs!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops (21/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> Kojima is the absolute king of story telling.
> 
> ...


Lol I thought it didn't sound right! Corrected.

I heard he was doing one, will go check it out! Anything that he works on is usually a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/8/14)

Mklops said:


> Lol I thought it didn't sound right! Corrected.
> 
> I heard he was doing one, will go check it out! Anything that he works on is usually a winner!


Its brilliant! Feels very much like silent hill 1. Its not cheesy scary. Its proper scary. You know what's gonna happen but you still kak yourself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (21/8/14)

Although there are some brilliant games coming and confirmed; there are only two games I am really hoping for soon:

*Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain* (Apparently there is a possibilty for the end of the year otherwise next year march; dependingon which news is true)
_*Fallout 4*_ (When ever that may one day happen)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/8/14)

Where will be the best and cheapest place to get Rocksmith 2014 for PS3 from guys? Don't know the game places.

Not a gamer, but there's guitars involved here so!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/8/14)

Check on www.raru.co.za

Its the guys that used to own takealot.

They have started the new business now again. 

Doing great things already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (21/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Check on www.raru.co.za
> 
> Its the guys that used to own takealot.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks dude!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops (21/8/14)

There pricing does look awesome...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (28/8/14)

LOL - so wrong but funny

http://news.sky.com/story/1326084/gamer-films-moment-swat-team-stormed-office

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

Oh my word!


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (28/8/14)

Haha I love it... and while they frisking him you hear the game, terrorists win...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (2/9/14)

Anyone playing CoC on here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (2/9/14)

Yep


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (2/9/14)

lv140 ere  lol @devdev let me know when u get a clan castle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (2/9/14)

Lvl 70


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arshad (5/9/14)

i play online alot used to do tournaments 2 years ago but ya had to stop was becoming abit too much lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TruEd (5/9/14)

BhavZ said:


> I must admit that ever since I started dating my kill/death ratio has taken a beating. I find myself being killed far more frequently.
> 
> Not sure if it is due to taking vape sessions in between kills or dying more so that I can vape more


 
LOL!!! Same here!!
I'm playing The Last of Us factions. And my K/D is dismal............ i see a pattern here. Death = Vape
Think i should port my "fire" button to my vape. Motivation to kill

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/9/14)

Definitely dude
. I thank that is a sure fire plan

Sent from deep within a vape cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (9/9/14)

Damn gents, just finished playing the new silent hill (directed by Hideo Kojima) demo on ps4

That is gonna be one trippy ass game!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (9/9/14)

Does anyone here play World of Tanks? I do...as fps games are not for my age group anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Sorry @Tom I only switch on the PS4 nowadays. World of Tanks does look good though.



Mklops said:


> Damn gents, just finished playing the new silent hill (directed by Hideo Kojima) demo on ps4
> 
> That is gonna be one trippy ass game!



How big is the demo? (As in file size)


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (9/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Sorry @Tom I only switch on the PS4 nowadays. World of Tanks does look good though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1366mb installed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (9/9/14)

Mklops said:


> 1366mb installed


Will also rate it as some of the best graphics I've seen on the ps4 as well, it really is going to be an awesome game me thinks... also read deltoro is Co directing it with Kojima so the end result is gonna be something ground breaking in horror games!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (9/9/14)

Thanks man.
Going to download it later. Hideo Kojima directed.... Weeeeee


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arshad (9/9/14)

Tom said:


> Does anyone here play World of Tanks? I do...as fps games are not for my age group anymore


 yupp i doo lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/9/14)

arshad said:


> yupp i doo lol


EU Server? See u on the battlefield then  i knowingly only met one south African so far....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/9/14)

Ed server too. See you there sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/9/14)

Eu server too. See you there sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arshad (9/9/14)

Tom said:


> EU Server? See u on the battlefield then  i knowingly only met one south African so far....


 yess eu server find me my id kamakaziedogg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (10/9/14)

Just waiting for my xbox one and destiny. 

I will then retreat into my hermit cave for an undisclosed amount of time...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mklops (10/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Just waiting for my xbox one and destiny.
> 
> I will then retreat into my hermit cave for an undisclosed amount of time...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Destiny is awesome! 

Just a pity that it's purely online though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (10/9/14)

Mklops said:


> Destiny is awesome!
> 
> Just a pity that it's purely online though


So was diablo 3 and glitchy as hell! (Error 37?)
Didn't stop anyone though...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (10/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> So was diablo 3 and glitchy as hell! (Error 37?)
> Didn't stop anyone though...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


On ps4 it isn't online only (just played it and traded it for destiny)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (10/9/14)

Pre ordered diablo on pc and couldn't play for like a week.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (10/9/14)

Want my copy of destiny so badly. But have to wait for my xbox one! Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (18/9/14)

Didn't even know there was a gaming group in here as well!

I am a console gamer. PS3, xbox 360 and waiting for my xbone to arrive. I tend to spend quite a bit in my gaming. Currently playing Destiny on 360 so I can level up for the profile port to xbox one. Wasn't too keen getting the console and game a month later than release and trying to play catch up.

I enjoy my FPS as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (18/9/14)

Didn't know you could do that?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (18/9/14)

Is destiny not cross platform as well, almost sure I read something like that during online registration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (18/9/14)

You can play it btwn generations but not platforms. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (18/9/14)

Yeah, been reading a lot about the game. If you signed up with destiny site using your Xbl profile, when you load the profile on next gen it picks up your progress and you continue. 

Just hope the pre order extras pull through as well. Pre ordered it for next gen but just went on release day and got it for current gen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (18/9/14)

Borrowed a mates copy to test drive it. Now that I know, I'll try to pull my characters over to XBO. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops (18/9/14)

Should get provided with a dlc code, so just load your new profile onto the next gen then activate the dlc afterwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (18/9/14)

That would be cool. Got given the complete 25 codes for item redemption too. Can't however see anything different in my character. Although on the destiny site it shows they are successful redeemed...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (18/9/14)

Also managed to get the complete digital walkthrough guide where everything is explained including weapon damage and upgrades. Pretty large, so haven't even opened it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (18/9/14)

Check the postmaster out, I got a vanguard weapon from there when I redeemed my day 1 code

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (18/9/14)

Sweet. Will do

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops (19/9/14)

Looking forward to jamming some destiny when I get home this afternoon! Gonna be awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

What level are you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (19/9/14)

I'm on 20 atm, need to start getting new armor to rase my light level to get higher...

Haven't played since last friday so will need to pick up the pace a bit to find new ones.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Damn. I am 21 and still haven't found light armour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (19/9/14)

How did you get up to 21 then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Redoing smaller missions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Sorry, my bad. Checked on the app now. Have light. Only 6 though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

Guys, what you're doing to me is a sin. It's like dangling a carrot!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

Level 0!!!!!

But Wednesday isn't far off. ..

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Think of it as motivation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

Damn it!!!!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

Xbox or PS? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Mklops (19/9/14)

I'm on ps4 think ninja is xbox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

Speak ginger ninja!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

No news of X platform yet?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Yup. Xbox 360. Hopefully by next Friday after an update xbox one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (19/9/14)

Didn't know there was an app for it! Busy downloading it as we speak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Works quite well actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

For Destiny? No shit?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

Cyber, PM your gamer tag. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Most games these days have a support app

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (19/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> No news of X platform yet?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Just researched, they don't want to as they say that next gen console owners will have an advantage over the others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/9/14)

What advantage? I'm sure you can play within the same console group. So xbox to xbox and PS to PS. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (19/9/14)

I don't know! Will have to dig deeper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TruEd (19/9/14)

Mklops said:


> Damn gents, just finished playing the new silent hill (directed by Hideo Kojima) demo on ps4
> 
> That is gonna be one trippy ass game!


Dude! So did I!!.... Could you finish it? That's some really screwy shait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TruEd (19/9/14)

Anyone here play "the last of us" online? (PS3) Would really like to start a clan with some fellow vapers....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/9/14)

TruEd said:


> Anyone here play "the last of us" online? (PS3) Would really like to start a clan with some fellow vapers....



If you get a PS4, hit me up for TLOU online 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (19/9/14)

Can you guys get onto destiny atm? Mine doesn't want to load, keeps giving error messages

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/9/14)

Actually haven't tried tonight, had mates over collecting Vape mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

My XBO is here! Destiny installing! Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh!!!!!!!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> My XBO is here! Destiny installing! Aaaaarrrrrggggghhhh!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
SHUT UP!!!! I am jealous!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

But stroodles, you have a ps4...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> But stroodles, you have a ps4...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
But I want an Xbox one too  I like Xbox more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Bwahahahahahahaha! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

The controller is stunning. The most ergonomically designed gamepad ever. Ever!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> The controller is stunning. The most ergonomically designed gamepad ever. Ever!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
I dont like you anymore!!! Just gonna go sit in a corner and sulk now until I get my way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Hope mine and my destiny are at home! Also got a pair of turtle beach with mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Hope mine and my destiny are at home! Also got a pair of turtle beach with mine.


 
Nice! I got a pair of Turtle Beach headphones the other day too  @Gizmo surprised me with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Aaawww stroodles! Don't be like that!

I don't have a turtles *****... Can't afford those. 

Just the crappy headset that came with the brand new super shiney console with the greatest gamepad in the known universe. 

And Destiny. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Lol I'm just teasing. Seriously though the temptation is killing me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

I know darling. Why don't you get one? Then we can be friends again on XBL! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

I bought a skin as well for my console. Will upload a pic with it all dressed up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> I bought a skin as well for my console. Will upload a pic with it all dressed up!


Not so sure about that one bud....

It's so nice and black!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Did it for for 360 as well. It had a red gears of war mottle. This time I went resident evil umbrella corp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

This one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

I did it on my white 360 cos the thing was a bloody eyesore!

But the XBO is beautiful to behold. Don't have to hide it inside a cupboard like the 360

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Where'd you get em?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Bought it on aliexpress. Cost like R120 with customs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Hmmm. I may do this. Maybe. If the other half permits it.

But I would have to go with a halo theme of course. The Gods would be displeased with any other gesture. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

I'm giving Microsoft a skip this generation. 

Im annoyed that the restocked their primary markets countless times, and released the X1 here a year later.

If they didn't need my money 11 months ago, they don't need it today 

Besides, the PS4 is more than enough.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Don't believe it was M$ that caused the delay. Like with some late game releases, the South African government needs to agree and approve. They had issues with the initial console. Think it more had to do with the video streaming capabilities and multichoice. 

But even though its a later model console, it is not without its issues. One mate of mine returned his console 3 times this morning already. 1st one was making a terrible noise even after shut down, the second ones network card didn't work... 

Then again, another buddy collected 2, one for himself and his wife. They both work perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Mines working perfectly. 

BT games incentivised me by giving me extra 30% on all my trades. Think all in all I only spent 2k cash on this thing. EPIC WIN!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

I'm not complaining! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

And that was with destiny. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Pretty awesome. Since Destiny is about R799

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Don't believe it was M$ that caused the delay. Like with some late game releases, the South African government needs to agree and approve. They had issues with the initial console. Think it more had to do with the video streaming capabilities and multichoice.
> 
> But even though its a later model console, it is not without its issues. One mate of mine returned his console 3 times this morning already. 1st one was making a terrible noise even after shut down, the second ones network card didn't work...
> 
> Then again, another buddy collected 2, one for himself and his wife. They both work perfectly.



There were plenty of countries in our "release zone" with first world internet.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Pretty awesome. Since Destiny is about R799


And then they still give you 100 off if you pre ordered your XBO which I obviously did.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

If you have an X1 and like shooters, you should consider importing Titanfall!

It works perfectly fine if you have a 3meg line or better.

It's amazing!

http://www.titanfall.com



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

Pity the XBone is so underpowered compared to its rival...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> There were plenty of countries in our "release zone" with first world internet.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
> X


Think you missed the point bud. Didn't once mention that there was a problem with SA internet connections. 
Google the delay on State of Decay here in SA. Doing so you will find (think it was Clint from ZombieGamer, or Nic from Mweb gamerzone) who touched on the issue that we could have had it with the rest of the world, but wasn't approved.

Friends in other parts of the world never got their consoles released ( some still not yet) based on their respective governments not agreeing to the media sections.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> Pity the XBone is so underpowered compared to its rival...



Ya the struggling to keep steady frame rate and 1080p was a bit discerning for me too. 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya the struggling to keep steady frame rate and 1080p was a bit discerning for me too.
> 
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
> X


Bigger and slower... Why would you buy it???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Think you missed the point bud. Didn't once mention that there was a problem with SA internet connections.
> Google the delay on State of Decay here in SA. Doing so you will find (think it was Clint from ZombieGamer, or Nic from Mweb gamerzone) who touched on the issue that we could have had it with the rest of the world, but wasn't approved.
> 
> Friends in other parts of the world never got their consoles released ( some still not yet) based on their respective governments not agreeing to the media sections.



Oooh right, thought you were referring to, like the Titanfall "our internet sucks" excuse.

Still, Clint has always been more forgiving to MS than me 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> Pity the XBone is so underpowered compared to its rival...


Now now.

Don't hate just cos you bought a ps4 on release and spent a small fortune on it and it had nothing worth playing until, well...

Now.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Now now.
> 
> Don't hate just cos you bought a ps4 on release and spent a small fortune on it and it had nothing worth playing until, well...
> 
> ...



Lol now this is starting to look like a proper gaming forum 

How's those 1080p games? You don't know? Come to my place and I'll show you 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Tell you what.

When it's a 52" screen and you're 12 feet away, you don't even notice.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Tell you what.
> 
> When it's a 52" screen and you're 12 feet away, you don't even notice.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force



I was just teasing 



Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Just typed an essay and tapatalk decides to loose it! 
Point is both consoles are the same, same developers on games, same price l, both blu ray. 
If compared, each console has its flaws and some stronger points in each. But the combination works for each brand. 

I just chose Xbox because that's where the bulk of my friends are. I have a PS3 that my 5 year old now plays on. I found from my personal experiences that there were a lot of super young players there that mostly hacked, glitches or cheated. Again my personal opinion. 
I believe Xbox police its systems better and I am an xbox ambassador so understand the community more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I was just teasing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know mate! 

Love the console fanboy hatred! Don't get why people get so hung up on the whole "my console has 64 bits more ddr 6000 ram and a quad core processor that can do an extra million teraflops of calculations than yours" thing.

Each has its own merits if you're prepared to be objective. 

I'll get a ps4 once it's a bit cheaper and it has better exclusives like uncharted 4.

Already have TLOU on ps3 and graphically it's phenomenal so there isn't anything else right now to motivate me to get one.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I know mate!
> 
> Love the console fanboy hatred! Don't get why people get so hung up on the whole "my console has 64 bits more ddr 6000 ram and a quad core processor that can do an extra million teraflops of calculations than yours" thing.
> 
> ...


The question and ultimate winner is.....
Can it make coffee!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

My girlfriend does that...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

With help from the coffee machine. 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Now now.
> 
> Don't hate just cos you bought a ps4 on release and spent a small fortune on it and it had nothing worth playing until, well...
> 
> ...


Yet it still doubles XBone sales...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> Yet it still doubles XBone sales...


Only because PS has been out for a year already. Let's check those stats again once every country has had the opportunity to buy one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> Yet it still doubles XBone sales...


And still has nothing to motivate me to buy it...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I know mate!
> 
> Love the console fanboy hatred! Don't get why people get so hung up on the whole "my console has 64 bits more ddr 6000 ram and a quad core processor that can do an extra million teraflops of calculations than yours" thing.
> 
> ...



Lol.. I don't know if it's an age thing, but gamers get seriously upset with the "other side".

I've had both, and loved both MS and Sony consoles. I feel the same way you do though, just I'll get the X1 when it's cheaper.




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Only because PS has been out for a year already. Let's check those stats again once every country has had the opportunity to buy one.


They actually released at the same time, November 2013. If for what ever reason it's not released in a specific country, that's up to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> And still has nothing to motivate me to buy it...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Then you're not a gamer...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> They actually released at the same time, November 2013. If for what ever reason it's not released in a specific country, that's up to them.


True, yet 23 countries didn't have the choice to buy an xbox, SA included.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> True, yet 23 countries didn't have the choice to buy an xbox, SA included.


Like I said, up to them. Probably wasn't expecting such a early release from Sony. Hurried the consoles out to certain high market areas and now they sit with failure rates 6 times higher than PS4.
Make sure you keep your slip in a save place...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Only because PS has been out for a year already. Let's check those stats again once every country has had the opportunity to buy one.



Ya, but you know the PS4 continues to outsell the X1 in the US.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol.. I don't know if it's an age thing, but gamers get seriously upset with the "other side".
> 
> I've had both, and loved both MS and Sony consoles. I feel the same way you do though, just I'll get the X1 when it's cheaper.
> 
> ...


Philosophical Chef incoming:

A true gamer is not tied to a single game medium, genre or technological platform but sees the inherent benefits of all. Are shooters better on a PC? Possibly. Are RTS games better on a PC? Definitely. Are racing and fighting games better on consoles? Without a doubt.

If you have a ps4 but only have a 720p TV, do you still have the better console graphically? Possibly. But from 12 feet away, you're not going to notice the difference anyway. Does your xbox function better as an all in one media centre solution? Maybe. Was Sony more innovative with their new gamepad yes, but Microsoft went the route of increased comfort over a (imho) gimmicky touchpad. 

These devices all do the same thing at the end of the day. It depends on preference and consumer loyalty.

I like to think of myself as a true gamer. I utilise every platform available to experience as many things as possible. I don't hate on pc gamers, xbox gamers or PS gamers because I am all 3. Neither do I hate on mobile gamers. It's quite satisfying dropping the kids off and playing hungry shark evolution at the same time.

"I am a gamer not because I don't have a life; but because I choose to have many" 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> Then you're not a gamer...


No, I just don't suffer from Sony tunnel vision.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

Lol... Love it.

Hey don't get me wrong. Put Forza on in front of me and I'll cry like a child who just lost their favourite blanket.





Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... Love it.
> 
> Hey don't get me wrong. Put Forza on in front of me and I'll cry.
> 
> ...


Forza 5 came free with my XBO...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> No, I just don't suffer from Sony tunnel vision.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Pity that.
But please explain this phenomenon. It's tunnel vision if I buy a cheaper, smaller more powerful console compared to a more expensive, larger and slower system? Am I missing something here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Forza 5 came free with my XBO...
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force



Shut up 






Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> Pity that.
> But please explain this phenomenon. It's tunnel vision if I buy a cheaper, smaller more powerful console compared to a more expensive, larger and slower system? Am I missing something here?



Yes. 

But it would take too long to go into and I'm busy enjoying destiny. Perhaps someone else will be prepared to engage on that with you.



Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Shut up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mwahahahahahahaha!!!!!

    

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Yes.
> 
> But it would take too long to go into and I'm busy enjoying destiny. Perhaps someone else will be prepared to engage on that with you.
> 
> ...


Dammit... What level you on now? Got to 23 today with some blue balls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Like, level 3 I think. Gotta kill the wizard. You know, the guy who sends all the zerglings at you?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Still stuck on 21. Damn light is scare!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Thought 20 was the level cap?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thought 20 was the level cap?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Experience wise yes. Then your armour gets "light" points to go higher.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

Was farming this morning at the cave on earth, got a lot of green balls and some blue balls. No legendary or exotics yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Got a few exotics. Handcannon, scouts, about 4, snipers 3 and last night got my first exotic auto rifle. No legendary yet. Damage range is about 230 on each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Haven't played enough to even know what you're both on about!

Just hit lvl 4...

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Got a few exotics. Handcannon, scouts, about 4, snipers 3 and last night got my first exotic auto rifle. No legendary yet. Damage range is about 230 on each.


You sure it's exotic? The yellow ones? They are veeeerrrrryyyy hard to get. It's higher level than legendary.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Will pull you into a party with a few level 28s if you want. You share experience with them. Will help you level quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Will pull you into a party with a few level 28s if you want. You share experience with them. Will help you level quickly.


Appreciate that bro. I'll probably die a lot too!

Invited you btw.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> You sure it's exotic? The yellow ones? They are veeeerrrrryyyy hard to get. It's higher level than legendary.


Its the blue ones. May have it wrong then! Know legendary is purple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Its the blue ones. May have it wrong then! Know legendary is purple.



Basic (White)
Uncommon (Green)
Rare (Blue)
Legendary (Purple)
Exotic (Gold)

Yebo, blue us rare. Got everything on blue but ain't getting no purple or yellow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Appreciate that bro. I'll probably die a lot too!
> 
> Invited you btw.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Nah, even if I party up with you and help you do your level missions. Will help drop their health and let you finish the kill for bonuses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


> Basic (White)
> Uncommon (Green)
> Rare (Blue)
> Legendary (Purple)
> ...


Got a gold sniper and shotgun that does fire damage...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Nah, even if I party up with you and help you do your level missions. Will help drop their health and let you finish the kill for bonuses.


Nice!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Got a gold sniper and shotgun that does fire damage...


Nice ou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Will show you when you pop around again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Damn it! Trying to play, Tapatalk, drink a beer and vape at the same time.




Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Although its gold, it has a green backing. So don't think it counts. Just checked if it was yellow. So no!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (23/9/14)

So no one else here play Bf4? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Only on 360

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

So tempted to by the xbone  but then I have to spilt my gaming activities around 3 consoles and one PC. Hmm 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> So tempted to by the xbone  but then I have to spilt my gaming activities around 3 consoles and one PC. Hmm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


YOU CAN DO IT!!!!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Haha. And it will suite my new 65inch tv ooh soo well

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Damn right bro! It's actually a really nice console. But the winner for me is halo, forza and the gamepad.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

I'll get a ps4 when uncharted 4 comes out.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Dude completely agree. I'm a xbox fan boy all the way. Only got the PS4 because I was impatient.. 


The Controller is better
I don't care what anyone says kinect is bad ass with friends and some drinks
The OS is way slicker the PS4's
It look bad ass
I can go on forever, but yea you don't need to sell me. I just need to sell my PS4

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Limbo (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Although its gold, it has a green backing. So don't think it counts. Just checked if it was yellow. So no!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Limbo said:


>


Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Okay my PS4 is officially for sale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Because I stay in an outlying area, no console for me today!


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Okay my PS4 is officially for sale.


How much you want for it?

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ps4-2-controllers-charging-dock-20-games.5468/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Because I stay in an outlying area, no console for me today!


Seriously? Was looking forward to jamming.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Seriously? Was looking forward to jamming.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


No worries. I waited 11 months already, a day or 1 wont kill me!
We can jam the weekend if you are free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (23/9/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Seriously? Was looking forward to jamming.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


No worries. I waited 11 months already, a day or 2 wont kill me!
We can jam the weekend if you are free.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/9/14)

That's in the wife's hands! Saturday morning definitely. The rest of the time I'll need to ask permission! 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Okay my PS4 is officially for sale.



I don't know about that... The PS4 hasn't even begun to release games.

Have you seen The Order 1866?



I'd buy a Nintendo Wii if it was the only console to host it.

Okay.. Maybe the Wii is a bit extreme. I could buy a Bec Pro for the same money 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world
X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (24/9/14)

So after a couple of calls this morning I found out that FedEx work on a public holiday till 12am. 

Drove through to their offices in the the next town to collect... I have my xbox one and destiny! Will setup and update when I get home. First need lunch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (24/9/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> So after a couple of calls this morning I found out that FedEx work on a public holiday till 12am.
> 
> Drove through to their offices in the the next town to collect... I have my xbox one and destiny! Will setup and update when I get home. First need lunch!


My man! Tomorrow we hit it!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (24/9/14)

For sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (24/9/14)

My new console, all dressed up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Michaelsa (3/10/14)

Any one going to OC (Organised Chaos) Tonight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (7/10/14)

http://www.bungie.net/en/event/ironbanner
PvE stats are now being used in this PvP event!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (30/10/14)

Sony has finally answered my prays!

Switched on my ps4 tonight and updated to firmware 2.0, they finally released the music update!

You can now not only play music from your use drive but you can play it in game as well! F#ck yeah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Limbo (31/10/14)

Mklops said:


> Sony has finally answered my prays!
> 
> Switched on my ps4 tonight and updated to firmware 2.0, they finally released the music update!
> 
> You can now not only play music from your use drive but you can play it in game as well! F#ck yeah!


The problem I found is you can't turn down in game music volume (Destiny) which makes this quite useless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/11/14)

BF4 Last Stand is released today with some pretty cool new additions to weapons, maps and vehicles

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/11/14)

So is Farcry 4  Pre-loaded...waiting for the day to end so I can play

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (18/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> BF4 Last Stand is released today with some pretty cool new additions to weapons, maps and vehicles


Awesome news,may be able to get me away from Titanfall for a day,maybe.....naaaah,probably not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (18/11/14)

If anyone has a flashed xbox i know a guy burns "backups" only thing is only deals in cape town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/11/14)

I have been playing Xbox 360 since it launched, but didn't really do the online thing. Got an Xbox One for my B-day and with purchasing GTA V (again, as I had it on my old 360) I am now considering going the online route. @Chef Guest - Also got Forza with mine. As soon as I get my stupid 3g connection set up (yes... 3g... no infrastructure for adsl in Sundra...) I will chime in here more often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (19/11/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I have been playing Xbox 360 since it launched, but didn't really do the online thing. Got an Xbox One for my B-day and with purchasing GTA V (again, as I had it on my old 360) I am now considering going the online route. @Chef Guest - Also got Forza with mine. As soon as I get my stupid 3g connection set up (yes... 3g... no infrastructure for adsl in Sundra...) I will chime in here more often.


I started the same way a few years ago. Must say with LTE you don't even notice who are 3G people anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/11/14)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> I started the same way a few years ago. Must say with LTE you don't even notice who are 3G people anymore.



Highly doubt that I will be getting LTE coverage anytime soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/12/14)

Any GTA Online players on XBOX One? Just starting out but struggeling to find players to play with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (17/12/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> I have been playing Xbox 360 since it launched, but didn't really do the online thing. Got an Xbox One for my B-day and with purchasing GTA V (again, as I had it on my old 360) I am now considering going the online route. @Chef Guest - Also got Forza with mine. As soon as I get my stupid 3g connection set up (yes... 3g... no infrastructure for adsl in Sundra...) I will chime in here more often.


Dude. Just buy destiny. Then sacrifice your life to the console Gods.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/12/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Dude. Just buy destiny. Then sacrifice your life to the console Gods.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


I would, if I haven't spent so much on vaping in the past 2 months. Lol. Now where did I put my cna account card...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mklops (17/12/14)

Destiny has taken a serious backseat since Cod advanced warfare came out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

Side line question:

Does vaping and playing candy crush count as vaping gaming?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Mklops (17/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Side line question:
> 
> Does vaping and playing candy crush count as vaping gaming?


I think it counts more as vooping gaming

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

Mklops said:


> I think it counts more as vooping gaming


I couldnt like and agree your post so:

Like and Agree

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/12/14)

Vape, poop and game! Now that's some serious multitasking!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (14/1/15)

I'm currently playing Guild Wars 2 on pc (obviously) and Shadow of Mordor on PS4. I have destiny as well, but I've lost interest in it. Does anyone here play guild wars 2?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (14/1/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I'm currently playing Guild Wars 2 on pc (obviously) and Shadow of Mordor on PS4. I have destiny as well, but I've lost interest in it. Does anyone here play guild wars 2?



Im loving Shadow of Mordor!

A little rough round the edges, but awesome fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (15/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Im loving Shadow of Mordor!
> 
> A little rough round the edges, but awesome fun.


It isn't that bad at all. I end up running down packs of orcs. What's this stealth mode you speak of!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (17/1/15)

Done with Far Cry 4...again. Been busy downloading Shadow of Mordor from Steam since last night, still 4.5 hours to go. This thing is huge (That's what she said). Really looking forward to this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (18/1/15)

Does anyone know when the phone holder for the DS4 is comming out. I want to try and learn how to play fps on the PS3 and 4 this year. but with the need to practice and my wife wanting to watch tv I can see most of my time will be spend playing remotely and there is now way I am going to play using the phones touch screen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Evil_Toast (20/1/15)

Platform: XBone
Gamertag: Evil_Toast_RSA
Currently playing: CoD AW (taken a break, it's not good for my blood pressure when I'm constantly matched with hosts living on the bloody moon) and Battlefield 4.
Skill: Pro n00b. You run towards the flashing things, right?

Hit me up if you wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (24/2/15)

Hey All
Anyone playing besiege?
i for one am securely hooked,severley cpu heavy though,my dual 1.8 I7 struggles,hell,my 6 core 3.3.ghz 1100t isnt buttery either...but damn,dat bloodshed
Its an engineering dream,almost entirely physics based
Not my vid,but a decent overview of the insanity one can create


http://www.pcgamesn.com/besiege/besiege-early-access-review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (24/2/15)

Last game I played on PC was Dragon Age 2. Don't think my PC can handle wat you asking for!
For everything else I console game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (24/2/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Last game I played on PC was Dragon Age 2. Don't think my PC can handle wat you asking for!
> For everything else I console game!


each block is individually processed,smaller machines are substantially lighter on the cpu. 
Nvidia gpu's alos help if im thinking correctly,will check the game forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (24/2/15)

Dota 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (16/3/15)

Anyone play clash of clans pop by new gang war clan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (16/3/15)

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> Dota 2



Dota 2 for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (16/3/15)

Any Xbox360 peeps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/3/15)

John said:


> Any Xbox360 peeps?


I still have my 360!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/3/15)

gman211991 said:


> Anyone play clash of clans pop by new gang war clan


Playing clash of lords now, faster than CoC

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vixen (10/12/15)

So, what's new in the gamer-vaper's world? Finished Tombraider 2012 for the second time. Epic game. My online gaming has been uber quiet, but that too shall pass. Gave Assassin's Creed 3 a go, but struggling with the online sever. Can't wait to download Assassin's Creed Black Flag. Lots of game time ahead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (10/12/15)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Playing clash of lords now, faster than CoC


Will check that out. PLaying CoC at this stage and digging the clan war thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (10/12/15)

Been playing BF4, Star Wars Battlefront and CS Go online, still working my way through The Witcher 3

Sent from my G3 using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/12/15)

Vixen said:


> So, what's new in the gamer-vaper's world? Finished Tombraider 2012 for the second time. Epic game. My online gaming has been uber quiet, but that too shall pass. Gave Assassin's Creed 3 a go, but struggling with the online sever. Can't wait to download Assassin's Creed Black Flag. Lots of game time ahead


Dota 2 reborn and CS:GO. 
Lol pretty much all im currently playing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

I'm hooked on Mad Max, the first real game I've played in years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm hooked on Mad Max, the first real game I've played in years


still nee to try that. Started fallout 4 but its so difficult to play a single player game once you are used to online gaming

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> still nee to try that. Started fallout 4 but its so difficult to play a single player game once you are used to online gaming


I never really got into online games, well Need for Speed World was as far as I got and that just frustrated me more than anything else. I really enjoyed the original Warcraft series but then lost interest when they went all WoW. I enjoy the alone time and peace that I get from playing with myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/12/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I never really got into online games, well Need for Speed World was as far as I got and that just frustrated me more than anything else. I really enjoyed the original Warcraft series but then lost interest when they went all WoW. I enjoy the alone time and peace that I get from playing with myself


I use to be a single player gamer up until about 18months ago. Once the online bug bites its hard to get rid of it.
But I do stll enjoy brief moments of single player every now and then

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

Yo, I jam online 

Ark Survival Evolved - Haven't touched another game since I purchased this in June lol.

Used to, Dota 2, CSGO and Cod4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Yo, I jam online
> 
> Ark Survival Evolved - Haven't touched another game since I purchased this in June lol.
> 
> Used to, Dota 2, CSGO and Cod4



klutch from twilight forums? or new klutch (if you have no idea what twilight forums were)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

KimVapeDashian said:


> klutch from twilight forums? or new klutch (if you have no idea what twilight forums were)



Not From Twilight forums. Klutch is my forum nick  I am part of a lot of car forums *Petrol Head*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Not From Twilight forums. Klutch is my forum nick  I am part of a lot of car forums *Petrol Head*



Ah I see, there used to be a guy with that name on the old twilight gaming forum (dota1 days). He had an avatar, of a pair of breasts... "Klutch em' ".

Thought it may be the same person!! my bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Yo, I jam online
> 
> Ark Survival Evolved - Haven't touched another game since I purchased this in June lol.
> 
> Used to, Dota 2, CSGO and Cod4


Jis I haven't touched ARK in a while. Put in about 200hours but have not touched it in a couple of months.
What server are you playing on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Jis I haven't touched ARK in a while. Put in about 200hours but have not touched it in a couple of months.
> What server are you playing on?



I am actually playing over a few servers at the moment but just started on a new one last night. "Explosive Networks" I have over 1k hours >_<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> I am actually playing over a few servers at the moment but just started on a new one last night. "Explosive Networks" I have over 1k hours >_<


wow thats alot of hours.
Is Explosive networks a local server?
and isit PVE or PVPVE?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> wow thats alot of hours.
> Is Explosive networks a local server?
> and isit PVE or PVPVE?




PvP and local

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (15/12/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> wow thats alot of hours.
> Is Explosive networks a local server?
> and isit PVE or PVPVE?



Here is full name : *Explosive Networks SA PVP (3xXP,5xTAME,5xHARVEST)*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (15/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Here is full name : *Explosive Networks SA PVP (3xXP,5xTAME,5xHARVEST)*


mmmmmmm I might just give it a bash again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/1/16)

Just saw this thread lol


So I've had a cracked version of CS:GO and played against bots all this time.
Telling my cousin this on christmas day, he laughed his ass off.
When we got back home from the family, he called me up, still laughing  and gets me to download this app(cant remember the name lol) to remote control my pc. 
Next thing you know I've got a legit version of CS:GO and getting my ass handed to me by 12yr olds....there was a girl too  

Needless to say I've been playing non stop since  

Anyway my Tag is DeathbyChorizo if anyone interested

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sk3tz0 (6/1/16)

Gamer tags are :

*PS4* : Sk3tz0r

*Steam*: Sk3tz0 (not so much on Steam nowadays)

*Battle.net ID* : Sk3tz0#2315 
World of Warcraft: EU - Lightbringer (PVE) Alliance side. 
Sketzo - 100 Ret Paladin (Occasionally PVP no rating though)
Sketz - 100 Fire Mage
Ingucka - 100 Unholy DK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (20/1/16)

For heavy metal fans, but mostly gamers! If anyone finds one of these locally I NEEEEED it!!!!

http://www.3fvape.com/search?contro..._medium=banner&utm_campaign=160119_Diablo_RTA

*Edit - The banner on their home page shows that image better!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (28/1/16)

LoL (EUW), not really Dota but when my net lags then I may consider it..
BF3 (Lag sucks)
GW2
Creativerse
Stranded Deep
PVZ: GW
Heroes of the Storm (Tried it..was ok)\
Unturned (Keep dying as I suck at survival games!)

Region restricted:
LoL China
BF Online China

Old times:

StarCraft and SC2, COD4, COD MW2, COD: BO, CS 1.5, Diablo3,

IGN: Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (31/1/16)

What's up guys. 
I currently play HOTS and Rust. 
I also play Battlefield and CoD every now and then.
Hope to see guys around some time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (31/1/16)

Can't wait for Dying Light- The Following expansion...looks massive

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

anybody playing Dungeon Defenders 2? I know its still Alpha but started playing over the weekend. Man its fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (1/2/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> anybody playing Dungeon Defenders 2? I know its still Alpha but started playing over the weekend. Man its fun


Yay so its not just me! I started a month ago but playing it on my own isnt as much fun as in a group, especially since I am not strategically inclinded

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (1/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Yay so its not just me! I started a month ago but playing it on my own isnt as much fun as in a group, especially since I am not strategically inclinded


whats your steam handle? Ill invite you when I play again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (1/2/16)

http://steamcommunity.com/id/WyvrenZA/
I should let you know that Tuesday, Wednesday and Fridays are skyforge nights, the other nights are open for anything - send me a pm since I dont always log into steam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roxy (1/2/16)

WoW and COC player here  FPS and I sadly do not get along.

On a side note... how awesome is it to not have your keyboard full of ash??? I love it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Crashdan (1/2/16)

CSGO now and then
Dota 2 alot since new compendium
Warframe also now and then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/16)

Roxy said:


> WoW and COC player here  FPS and I sadly do not get along.
> 
> On a side note... how awesome is it to not have your keyboard full of ash??? I love it!



I never liked smoking inside so that was never a problem. What's WoW looking like these days? I stopped after Cataclysm and stayed far away when I heard about Blizzard's Selfie competition!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roxy (1/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I never liked smoking inside so that was never a problem. What's WoW looking like these days? I stopped after Cataclysm and stayed far away when I heard about Blizzard's Selfie competition!


bwahahahaha selfie contest *hangs head in shame*
I have just gone back from a long break, people still gank, they still stand in the shiny shit and there are still idiots running ahead of the raid and pulling great big mobs.... so much of a muchness, but great to zone out after work with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/2/16)

I was playing cs:go this weekend with a fellow vaper, goes by the name Crazy Cat lady, she's pretty hardcore hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

Roxy said:


> bwahahahaha selfie contest *hangs head in shame*
> I have just gone back from a long break, people still gank, they still stand in the shiny shit and there are still idiots running ahead of the raid and pulling great big mobs.... so much of a muchness, but great to zone out after work with


Did you enter?! Those are things I haven't thought about in ages! The ganking!!! When I started playing all my friends had alliance toons so I joined them, eventually couldn't take the ganking in Stranglethorn anymore, so abandoned my friends and joined the Horde, Now I'm Horde for life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roxy (2/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Did you enter?! Those are things I haven't thought about in ages! The ganking!!! When I started playing all my friends had alliance toons so I joined them, eventually couldn't take the ganking in Stranglethorn anymore, so abandoned my friends and joined the Horde, Now I'm Horde for life!



Never entered a selfie contest... would die of shame.... although the new farmville feeling of the game gives me the creeps.

Horde for life

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wyvern (2/2/16)

I have to say I am very thankfull that I broke the wow addiction - just after cata I gave away all my ingame items to clan members, gold went to the clan. Then I deleted all my charaters, changed the email associated with wow so I cant get back into it without alot of effort.

Altho my D3 addiction is still up and running - My current Seasonal char - http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WyvernZA-2252/hero/72849906

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (2/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> I have to say I am very thankfull that I broke the wow addiction - just after cata I gave away all my ingame items to clan members, gold went to the clan. Then I deleted all my charaters, changed the email associated with wow so I cant get back into it without alot of effort.
> 
> Altho my D3 addiction is still up and running - My current Seasonal char - http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/profile/WyvernZA-2252/hero/72849906


Never gave awayy my stuff, hoping one day I will log on again to find by bank char with Haris Pilton's Glasses still equipped! 

Luckily vaping has severely reduced my gaming addiction. I stick to old-school RPGs now (no internet at home has also kinda crushed it for me).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/2/16)

Just did my tenth comp in cs:go and got my rank  but nobodies around so I need to tell somebody  

Nova III  (apparently thats good for a newb lol)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (2/2/16)

Lol congratulations.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (8/2/16)

Any fellow vapers playing Fallout 4?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Any fellow vapers playing Fallout 4?


F*** I wish. I'm waiting for a good PS4 version special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/16)

I am however LOVING Little Big Planet 3. 

My oldest little girl does however remember the epicness that was LBP2, so shes a little underwhelmed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> F*** I wish. I'm waiting for a good PS4 version special


I'm playing on PC and it's taken my life away. No really it's like being abducted by aliens, you start playing and next there's half a day missing from your weekend and you can't acount for the time. 
At least, thanks to vaping, I don't have to step outside to have a "smoke" anymore 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (8/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I am however LOVING Little Big Planet 3.
> 
> My oldest little girl does however remember the epicness that was LBP2, so shes a little underwhelmed


I'll put that on my wishlist. My next title waiting in line is Just Cause 3. I just need to finish off Dying Light first...
I would have been finished ages ago but that damn FO4 got released!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/2/16)

Greyz said:


> I'll put that on my wishlist. My next title waiting in line is Just Cause 3. I just need to finish off Dying Light first...
> I would have been finished ages ago but that damn FO4 got released!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I have a sad backlog

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (8/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> I have a sad backlog


Don't we all  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Any fellow vapers playing Fallout 4?


Yeah, finished, can't wait for DLC. But an even better game is Witcher 3.....OMG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (9/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Any fellow vapers playing Fallout 4?


I started it a while ago, but couldn't carry on. Firstly because I had it taken away from me (you don't want to know), but secondly I found it was so vast I couldn't achieve anything. I put 400 hours into fallout 3 and 600 into New Vegas, but I battled with fallout 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

Because it's my favourite RPG ever... I got the Lord of Destruction a while ago...






And now completed with the Lord of Terror...




All I need now is the Lord of Hatred!

What an awesome wife I have! Such vile things for Valentine's Day

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Because it's my favourite RPG ever... I got the Lord of Destruction a while ago...
> 
> 
> View attachment 45906
> ...



WICKED...WICKED, I like

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mAlice (15/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Because it's my favourite RPG ever... I got the Lord of Destruction a while ago...
> 
> 
> View attachment 45906
> ...



@Stosta Please tell me where I can find that Lord of Terror Tank??? Did you do the engraving yourself or is it a tank specifically marketed to Diablo fans???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

mAlice said:


> @Stosta Please tell me where I can find that Lord of Terror Tank??? Did you do the engraving yourself or is it a tank specifically marketed to Diablo fans???


The good Sirs have the Baal dripper at...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/baal-v2-rda-clone

and the Diablo tank at...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/diablo-styled-rta-mini

Pretty sure it's aimed at Diablo fans!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mAlice (15/2/16)

Stosta said:


> The good Sirs have the Baal dripper at...
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/baal-v2-rda-clone
> 
> ...



Oh lord there goes my salary... Have you put any clapton/fused clapton builds in it? Is the airflow wide enough for nice lung inhales? Can you adjust the airflow? Is it good or shit?


----------



## Greyz (15/2/16)

Stosta said:


> The good Sirs have the Baal dripper at...
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/baal-v2-rda-clone
> 
> ...



Howzit bud, I was looking at the Diablo last week. @Ugi seems to be keen on it too. How would you rate it? I read online that you have to wick it just right or else it leaks.
I'm hoping thats not the case as R395 is a schweet deal for that tank!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (15/2/16)

mAlice said:


> Oh lord there goes my salary... Have you put any clapton/fused clapton builds in it? Is the airflow wide enough for nice lung inhales? Can you adjust the airflow? Is it good or shit?


Will be putting in coils tonight (I haven't been home since I got it), will let you know how it goes. Build quality isn't amazing but I'm really happy with it. Adjustable airflow, and at fully open the draw feels "looser" than my Crius, so hoping for good things!

EDIT - Applicable to @Greyz too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb (15/2/16)

ZOMG, Why have I not seen this thread before?

Horde for life \m/

My main is a huntard, but I also have a shammy, druid, lock, priest, DK and warrior at max level.
Took a six month hiatus to, well, have a break, and to take a crack at my ever-growing but oft-neglected Steam Inventory, but I resubbed at the beginning of the month and am now playing gear catch-up 
I am praying fervently that Legion will be an improvement over the travesty that was WoD. 
Yeah garrison, I'm talking about you.



Roxy said:


> On a side note... how awesome is it to not have your keyboard full of ash??? I love it!



Yeah, it rocks. I think I may be turning into one of those sanctimonious ex-smokers, though, which isn't like me at all. Never realized how gross smoking actually was until I stopped.



Wyvern said:


> I have to say I am very thankfull that I broke the wow addiction



I envy you, in a way, but WoW has been such a big part of my life, for so long, that I feel like a puppy murderer whenever I try any other MMOs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

@mAlice @Greyz @Ugi @WARMACHINE 

Here you go...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diablo-style-rta-mini.t19630/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Wyvern (16/2/16)

My Skyforge char in action

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dewald.kotze (16/2/16)

Is there anyone here that plays black ops 3 on ps4?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/2/16)

I found the "Lord of Hatred"...

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10009074/2107104

It doesn't look like I will complete my collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/2/16)

dewald.kotze said:


> Is there anyone here that plays black ops 3 on ps4?


I have always battled with COD, I tried the beta, and found the TTK is way to quick, compared to Destiny, game I was playing at the time. At the moment FPS doesn't seem to have much other than BO3. So I am only playing RPG and Drivers at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I found the "Lord of Hatred"...
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3028/10009074/2107104
> 
> It doesn't look like I will complete my collection


That drip tip is sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (21/2/16)

http://www.makewarnotlove.com/results-final.php

Go to the middle/bottom of the page, subscribe, get 3 games for free

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/2/16)

Finally got platinum on Drive Club 

https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/uniteinspeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern (25/2/16)

Any Xbox Halo5 players?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

Wyvern said:


> Any Xbox Halo5 players?


Xbox is soooo last year

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (25/2/16)

Hahaha I got my loot crate today  It has a halo 5 supply pack code for xbox - I dont know anyone with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (25/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Xbox is soooo last year

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

I won't even start with my geek toys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern (25/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I won't even start with my geek toys


hehehe I want all the geek toys, especially firefly stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

I have been through loads of collection phases: I have over 2000 comics with loads 1st print No.1's and a few CGC's, another 500 Graphic novels. Statues and Action figures got abit out of hand for a time (till I had no more space) Eventually had to buy a house that could accommodate all my shit. So now I have a man cave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

That's really cool @Wyvern ! I've always been tempted with the loot crate! @WARMACHINE ... Please do start with your collection, we want to be jelly!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

The on point collection now is tanks and mods 

Finally got my cricket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

Will upload more next time, I remember

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (29/2/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 46793
> View attachment 46794
> View attachment 46795
> View attachment 46796
> ...


Roshak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/3/16)

WOW...The Division is good....strange mix of RPG and 3rd person shooter with PvP arena (Dark Zone)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I have always battled with COD, I tried the beta, and found the TTK is way to quick, compared to Destiny, game I was playing at the time. At the moment FPS doesn't seem to have much other than BO3. So I am only playing RPG and Drivers at the moment.


Dude. Wolfenstein. Both The New Order (KILLER campaign) and The Old Blood (EPIC challenges. And smashing nazi zombies while driving a massive mech bot... PRICELESS)...

Doom is almost here. Have you seen the gameplay demos? SICK finishers. Impossibly good graphics. Beta looking GREAT IMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> View attachment 46793
> View attachment 46794
> View attachment 46795
> View attachment 46796
> ...


Oh wow. Damn you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (11/3/16)

Finally getting round to going for a mechanical keyboard. Are the Corsair Strafe RGB's the only option for Cherry MX Silent switches? Eish! their prices are in DNA200 territory

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

Need some advice . Do any of you guys use a PS3 controller for PC gaming. If so , can you tell me how ?

I've used the controller through motioninjoy software but its very glitchy . Is there anything else I can use to get it working.

I've heard that the xbox 360 controller works like a treat but would rather buy it only as a last resort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (14/3/16)

The only way i know of is motionjoy. But yes software is a bit of a mess. Best would be to get a xbox controller. You can get 360 controllers for fairly cheap now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> The only way i know of is motionjoy. But yes software is a bit of a mess. Best would be to get a xbox controller. You can get 360 controllers for fairly cheap now


Thanks @Marius Combrink . Looks like 360 it is then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (14/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Thanks @Marius Combrink . Looks like 360 it is then


Cool cool. Check carbonite and sa gamer if you dont mind 2nd hand controllers

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (14/3/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Cool cool. Check carbonite and sa gamer if you dont mind 2nd hand controllers


Awesome . Thanks bud. Will give it a browse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (17/3/16)

Amazing how quick a tank empties while playing ANNO 2205

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tvangeste (24/3/16)

Playing guild wars 2 and battlefield 4 =D 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/3/16)

Just finished a little project on my PC 

Decided to watercool my CPU using an AIO cooler from corsair... then yesterday, decided to watercool my GTX970 with the corsair HG10 bracket + h75 water cooler...

It was meant to be a straight, remove old gpu cooler, install bracket, mount radiator and BOOM! However, i ended up having to dremel and drill the bracket to get it flush!!!

core i5 4690K @ 4.9Ghz (1.2V) idling at 28 degrees and sitting at 70 degrees under full load in prime95 with a Corsair H110i GT cooler
EVGA GTX970 SC iding at 24 degrees, sitting at 47 degrees under load in benchmarks and gaming with a Horsair H75 cooler/bracket
8Gb ADATA DDR3 24000Mhz Ram
Samsung Evo 120Gb SSD (need to upgrade to something bigger)
MSI Krait Edition z97 mobo
CoolerMaster Stryker Chasis (All fans replaced for corsair SP models 120mm/140mm)
corsair TX650 psu (old, but gold!)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Need some advice . Do any of you guys use a PS3 controller for PC gaming. If so , can you tell me how ?
> 
> I've used the controller through motioninjoy software but its very glitchy . Is there anything else I can use to get it working.
> 
> I've heard that the xbox 360 controller works like a treat but would rather buy it only as a last resort



Hey @Khan83 - i use an application called input mapper to use my PS3 and ps4 controllers on my pc. It does have some ads in it, but is free and stable (most of the time).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83 (24/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Hey @Khan83 - i use an application called input mapper to use my PS3 and ps4 controllers on my pc. It does have some ads in it, but is free and stable (most of the time).


Hey @KimVapeDashian , Thanks for the suggestion bud . Will try it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (25/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Just finished a little project on my PC
> 
> Decided to watercool my CPU using an AIO cooler from corsair... then yesterday, decided to watercool my GTX970 with the corsair HG10 bracket + h75 water cooler...
> 
> ...


Wow. Epic build right there. Post some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Xbox is soooo last year


Lol... I agree.
But the PS4 controller is a piece of shit. Mine is ruined, and I'm gentle with controllers.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... I agree.
> But the PS4 controller is a piece of shit. Mine is ruined, and I'm gentle with controllers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sorry m8, don't agree there. I have had consoles since Sega Megadrive, and the 4's controller is the best, upgrade to a scuf controller, and you have the best shooter interface around. I always have at least 4 controllers, for each genre of gaming I like, as I mod my controllers with kontrolfreaks add on's, they are all uniquely suited for my different game styles. I also see controllers as consumers, like tyres on a car. My 2 most used controllers get replaced every 12 months - which is probably about 300-400 hours each.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (25/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Sorry m8, don't agree there. I have had consoles since Sega Megadrive, and the 4's controller is the best, upgrade to a scuf controller, and you have the best shooter interface around. I always have at least 4 controllers, for each genre of gaming I like, as I mod my controllers with kontrolfreaks add on's, they are all uniquely suited for my different game styles. I also see controllers as consumers, like tyres on a car. My 2 most used controllers get replaced every 12 months - which is probably about 300-400 hours each.


No no, I mean I know it's a great design. But a year later, my trigger button is scewed, and the rubbers are stuffed. It's their build quality that is not great. 

My 360, PS3, 2,1 controllers all hundreds after 3 years, nevermind 1.

I reckon my 16-bit controllers took more of beating, and worked till the next generation.

I do love Scuff, so I'll give them a bash.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> No no, I mean I know it's a great design. But a year later, my trigger button is scewed, and the rubbers are stuffed. It's their build quality that is not great.
> 
> My 360, PS3, 2,1 controllers all hundreds after 3 years, nevermind 1.
> 
> ...


If you rough on your buttons, upgrade them to alu buttons, truly bulletproof, you can bash away to your heart delight 

But keep in mind, a high end scuff controller will set you back the price of 3 or 4 DS controllers. Also alu mods are really expensive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT (26/3/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Wow. Epic build right there. Post some pics



I'm generally more interested in people's builds than I am in what they're playing. Here's what I built last October.

E-haswell i7 5930k
nvidia GTX 980ti HOF Edition
Asus X-99 deluxe mobo
Creative Soundblaster ZX
Corsair 110i cpu water cooling
SuperFlower 750w fully modular PSU
16gb DDR4 G-skill Ripjaws @2666
Samsung Evo 250gb SSD
4x Seagate 3tb HD's
Corsair Graphite 780T White.

It does the job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide (28/3/16)

NickT said:


> I'm generally more interested in people's builds than I am in what they're playing. Here's what I built last October.
> 
> E-haswell i7 5930k
> nvidia GTX 980ti HOF Edition
> ...


Damn neat build, have the same case, did not like the Obsidian, also my "passion' alongside vaping, I purchase all my hardware from Quietpc in the UK, fantastic service from them and UPS, the more extreme cooling hardware from Performance-PC in Florida, USA, again fantastic service, after exchanging an e-mail or two, order placed, just be patient waiting for the order(s) to arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT (28/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> Damn neat build, have the same case, did not like the Obsidian, also my "passion' alongside vaping, I purchase all my hardware from Quietpc in the UK, fantastic service from them and UPS, the more extreme cooling hardware from Performance-PC in Florida, USA, again fantastic service, after exchanging an e-mail or two, order placed, just be patient waiting for the order(s) to arrive.



I buy everything from www.wootware.co.za . I find their prices are generally untouchable in S.A. But more importantly, they are honest. They will happily tell you that a specific component is reaching into the realms of overkill, and they'll tell you that to the detriment of their bottom line profit margin. Doing that, you'll save ME money in the short term, but you know that in the long haul, I'll keep coming back to you.

Honesty goes a looooooooooong way. There are a few vape vendors that could learn a valuable lesson with that criteria. Stop looking at me as the one off BIG sale, and look at me as a potential customer for life. You'll make a helluva lot more money off me that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (28/3/16)

NickT said:


> I buy everything from www.wootware.co.za . I find their prices are generally untouchable in S.A. But more importantly, they are honest. They will happily tell you that a specific component is reaching into the realms of overkill, and they'll tell you that to the detriment of their bottom line profit margin. Doing that, you'll save ME money in the short term, but you know that in the long haul, I'll keep coming back to you.
> 
> Honesty goes a looooooooooong way. There are a few vape vendors that could learn a valuable lesson with that criteria. Stop looking at me as the one off BIG sale, and look at me as a potential customer for life. You'll make a helluva lot more money off me that way.


Amen brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/3/16)

NickT said:


> I'm generally more interested in people's builds than I am in what they're playing. Here's what I built last October.
> 
> E-haswell i7 5930k
> nvidia GTX 980ti HOF Edition
> ...



Your monster, is monster.

I would love a 980ti - but waiting for nvidia to release PASCAL this year and either move to that our pickup a cheaper 980ti and sell my 970!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NickT (29/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Your monster, is monster.
> 
> I would love a 980ti - but waiting for nvidia to release PASCAL this year and either move to that our pickup a cheaper 980ti and sell my 970!



Thanks!

Yeah, the 980ti is pretty sweet, and I'm hoping for about a year and a half to two years of higher quality gaming with it. After that, I might buy another and run SLI. Or perhaps totally swap out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (29/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> No no, I mean I know it's a great design. But a year later, my trigger button is scewed, and the rubbers are stuffed. It's their build quality that is not great.
> 
> My 360, PS3, 2,1 controllers all hundreds after 3 years, nevermind 1.
> 
> ...



Yeah the ps4 controllers have a flaw in the stick and R2 button especially - the sticks grips wear out fast and the R2 button caves in - had this happen twice and there's tons of complaints about it online ;-(

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (29/3/16)

NickT said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, the 980ti is pretty sweet, and I'm hoping for about a year and a half to two years of higher quality gaming with it. After that, I might buy another and run SLI. Or perhaps totally swap out.



I have a mate running them in SLI (980ti) and they perform fantastically!. If Pascal has the 25% increase on maxwell, I am keen to see what is coming... I heard, they might be released with DDRx5 instead of their HBM which will be a disappointment - hopefully, that is just a rumour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/3/16)

method1 said:


> Yeah the ps4 controllers have a flaw in the stick and R2 button especially - the sticks grips wear out fast and the R2 button caves in - had this happen twice and there's tons of complaints about it online ;-(


Exactly my issue.

This is why I'm looking at a different brand now.

I reviewed some Gioteck equipment in the past, and they're pretty good. Well priced too. If they have a PS4 controller, I'd look at that.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Exactly my issue.
> 
> This is why I'm looking at a different brand now.
> 
> ...



You guys are just rough 

Love the DS controllers, and have always run kontrol freaks, with the added height, you shouldn't get the stick collapsing as you don't need much pressure to activate L3 and R3, but in saying that I have seen some well molested controllers, even with KF's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (16/4/16)

I'm not into gaming at all. I use regular notebooks and macbooks with no special hardware. The only game I have really played was MS Flight Simulator many years ago. Recently I have been trying to find it, but I believe it is now available on a gaming platform called Steam. I have never heard of this, is it legit and safe and does it require any special hardware? Also, are there any other similar flight sims that are just as good or better? I want to purchase the game officially whichever it is, but I'm getting a bit confused as there are a few retailers selling the older MS Flight Sim but I want a version with all the latest aircraft etc.. If there are any Flight Sim fans here, I would appreciate your advice..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (16/4/16)

M5000 said:


> I'm not into gaming at all. I use regular notebooks and macbooks with no special hardware. The only game I have really played was MS Flight Simulator many years ago. Recently I have been trying to find it, but I believe it is now available on a gaming platform called Steam. I have never heard of this, is it legit and safe and does it require any special hardware? Also, are there any other similar flight sims that are just as good or better? I want to purchase the game officially whichever it is, but I'm getting a bit confused as there are a few retailers selling the older MS Flight Sim but I want a version with all the latest aircraft etc.. If there are any Flight Sim fans here, I would appreciate your advice..



steam is totally safe and legit, use without fear

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (16/4/16)

@method1 thank you sir, just the assurance I needed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/4/16)

Anyone playing Dark Souls 3 ?

Never played anyone of the souls games, been watching it on Twitch, and it looks insanley good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (22/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Anyone playing Dark Souls 3 ?
> 
> Never played anyone of the souls games, been watching it on Twitch, and it looks insanley good


I've done several builds on DS2. It's really a lot of fun and it's not as easy as the guys on Twitch make it look. 

I've been thinking of getting DS3 but my time is very limited these days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (22/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Anyone playing Dark Souls 3 ?
> 
> Never played anyone of the souls games, been watching it on Twitch, and it looks insanley good


Played 2... it's very good, slow-burning RPG style. Very unforgiving though.

If you like to get lost in an dark fantasy style RPG, you'll dig it.

I was too impatient.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/4/16)

Thanks Guys. I love RPG's. From what I can see and tell, it looks like a dark Witcher - like game, with the game difficult dial up to ultra uber hard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/4/16)

INCOMING

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (28/4/16)

Lol, just got the email now from CC entertainment!

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> INCOMING
> 
> View attachment 52726


But honestly now... Could the Enterprise take out the Death Star?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (28/4/16)

Haha Haha!!!
Think about it, they have made a new death star almost every movie...

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

CYB3R N1NJ4 said:


> Haha Haha!!!
> Think about it, they have made a new death star almost every movie...
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


Haha! Damned rebels! Can't they just mind their own buisiness?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (9/5/16)

And? Who's getting a 1080/1070?


----------



## Greyz (9/5/16)

Polaris FTW

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (10/5/16)

huffnpuff said:


> And? Who's getting a 1080/1070?


I'm eye'ing a 1080 atm...

So amped on the release... and the pricing too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/5/16)

huffnpuff said:


> And? Who's getting a 1080/1070?


I can only dream about this. Finances wont allow an upgrade any time soon (Kids gymnastics costing me a fortune. Have a Dubai trip to save up for). For now my little 270X will have to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/5/16)

3 days left... going insane waiting
..

DOOM. 

Psyched! Psyched! PSYCHED!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> 3 days left... going insane waiting
> ..
> 
> DOOM.
> ...


I played the Beta. It was good but nothing WOW.
Maybe its just me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/5/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> I played the Beta. It was good but nothing WOW.
> Maybe its just me


Nah bro. Lots of people hold your opinion. We all have different tastes. Been going nuts since the beta myself i really dig it... huge id fan since my youth

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (10/5/16)

Factorio...

Seriously, buy it and play it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Factorio...
> 
> Seriously, buy it and play it.


Yeah great game! Even better once I've taken my medication! I had to quit when I started dreaming about optimising science pack two all night, but my conveyers would never run in the right direction. It was at that point I had to admit I had a problem and stop playing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (10/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah great game! Even better once I've taken my medication! I had to quit when I started dreaming about optimising science pack two all night, but my conveyers would never run in the right direction. It was at that point I had to admit I had a problem and stop playing it



Stosa, Factorio dreams are real man  I just optimized my science pack 3 production and wondering how i can implement logistics robots in my work place...

I have to admit, that i have now managed 2 nights without logging into my game... but, i may have to go on tonight !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (10/5/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Stosa, Factorio dreams are real man  I just optimized my science pack 3 production and wondering how i can implement logistics robots in my work place...
> 
> I have to admit, that i have now managed 2 nights without logging into my game... but, i may have to go on tonight !


Yeah the logistics robots in my warehouse (they prefer the term picker/packers) are far from optimised, optimised for talking kak maybe! I gave up on the Factorio, now playing a Minecraft rip-off called Portal Knights, and it is actually really decent, even better considering its early access.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woestynbaber (13/6/16)

on ps4 battlefield follower. id woestynbaber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (14/6/16)

Any castle clash fans on here ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

DOOM's story mode allows me to act out my frustration on telkom's lack of anything in a space that is safe for everyone. 

I'm not sure I like the snapmap thing, and barely got any lobbies before my neighbour cut my phone line, but the story mode is cool, I dig that it pays you to go ham with the glory kills.

I'm sure someone's jammed stardew valley, really cheap, decitefully simple harvest moon type game. Can't wait for the propossed updates. 

Dark souls 3 is amazing, put off this series for a long time because everyone said it's a rage stimulator, but once you start, you'll see its just tough, and makes you learn what you did wrong.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

So what is everyone deciding between? Battlefield 1 or COD IW?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb (23/6/16)

Almost _that _time again.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## dewald.kotze (24/6/16)

Henx said:


> So what is everyone deciding between? Battlefield 1 or COD IW?


I'm going to get both. i am not dismissing IW just cause of some bad trailer of campaign play. i was seriously glad to hear they are basically sticking to the BO3 movement system and not gone more towards AW type of movement. and of course the COD4 Remastered is the big selling point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (28/6/16)

BFone > IW for me because, we have been to the future too many times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nizo (29/6/16)

So I'm indecisive if I should get a Gaming console or a Gaming Laptop/PC.
Any Advise ?


----------



## Stosta (29/6/16)

Nizo said:


> So I'm indecisive if I should get a Gaming console or a Gaming Laptop/PC.
> Any Advise ?


You're just trolling us aren't you?! 

I have been a PC gamer my whole life, still am. But you want a PS4.

I'm leaving now before the poo starts flying!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nizo (29/6/16)

Lmao same here but I need an upgrade, upgrading my graphics card and getting a 500gb+ SSD is a lot of cash can rather buy a new gaming laptop or a console with a shit load of games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/6/16)

I've been a console gamer since Atari. PS4 kicks ass and is low maintenance, unlike a PC.

But because of the ridiculous state of game prices, I vote PC.... and Steam sales.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/16)

Nintendo Wii FTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## KZOR (30/6/16)

Played Day of Defeat (Half-life mod) competitive as a student.
Completed all the COD, Sniper elites, MOH and FarCry's.
Enjoyed games like Serious Sam, Dead Island, Killing Floor, Unreal Tournament, Wolfenstein, Team Fortress, Monkey Island, and many more.
Last three years I settled into Diablo 3. Really enjoy the possibility of finding a treasure.
Currently enjoying it on my ROG Asus 3D gaming laptop thanks to Nvidia Vision.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PsiSan (30/6/16)

Any of you guys play League ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarred (4/7/16)

Henx said:


> So what is everyone deciding between? Battlefield 1 or COD IW?


Battlefield all the way,

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Vixen (5/7/16)

Is there anyone playing Paladins Beta?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/16)

Vixen said:


> Is there anyone playing Paladins Beta?



Have it, dont enjoy it  Overwatch for the win

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (5/7/16)

Been stuck in Binding of Isaac Afterbirth for the past month or so. Easy to play but VERY hard to master! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vixen (5/7/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Have it, dont enjoy it  Overwatch for the win


Hubby agrees! I'm a typical nervous wreck gamer so Overwatch it way too fast paced when it comes to PvP. Do enjoy it against AI. Also a bit over the budget at this stage. Might join later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/7/16)

Vixen said:


> Hubby agrees! I'm a typical nervous wreck gamer so Overwatch it way too fast paced when it comes to PvP. Do enjoy it against AI. Also a bit over the budget at this stage. Might join later



Thats why I dont enjoy Paladins way too slow paced for me  Overwatch is ridiculously expensive! Luckily I have a nice hubby who buys me games if I give him puppy eyes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vixen (5/7/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thats why I dont enjoy Paladins way too slow paced for me  Overwatch is ridiculously expensive! Luckily I have a nice hubby who buys me games if I give him puppy eyes


I was the one put under the puppy eye spell this time. Hahaha...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vixen (5/7/16)

PsiSan said:


> Any of you guys play League ?


As in League of Legends?


----------



## PsiSan (5/7/16)

@Vixen yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/7/16)

Henx said:


> So what is everyone deciding between? Battlefield 1 or COD IW?


BF 1 FTW..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/7/16)

@Stosta you are only a play play gamer if your gaming argument starts with PC or PS4

The correct answer is BOTH.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (8/7/16)

Henx said:


> So what is everyone deciding between? Battlefield 1 or COD IW?



BF1 with out a shadow of a doubt. Looks incredible

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (8/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> @Stosta you are only a play play gamer if your gaming argument starts with PC or PS4
> 
> The correct answer is BOTH.


Both and vaping is living WAAAAAY beyond my means!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (8/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Both and vaping is living WAAAAAY beyond my means!



I have some killer two minute noodle life hacks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (8/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> I have some killer two minute noodle life hacks


Hahaha! I could maybe pull it off if I ate one packet a month, but that would massively reduce my Torchlight grinding efficiency!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (18/7/16)

Got some gaming mail today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Vixen (18/7/16)

Soldier76?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/7/16)

Vixen said:


> Soldier76?


Correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (19/7/16)

Vixen said:


> Soldier76


Yip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/16)

From where??


----------



## KimVapeDashian (19/7/16)

Hoping to get my hands on one of these today

http://www.rebeltech.co.za/geforce-...force-gtx-1070-rog-strix-edition-strix-g.html

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/7/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> From where??


Collectors edition for ps4 was on sale at cna

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Collectors edition for ps4 was on sale at cna



So jelly! Thats amazing! I keep going onto the blizzard store and almost pulling the trigger on overwatch goodies then talking myself out of it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/7/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So jelly! Thats amazing! I keep going onto the blizzard store and almost pulling the trigger on overwatch goodies then talking myself out of it


Yeah the statue is really amazing.
The artbook is also very Epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/8/16)

overwatch is the BOMB!
i mainly played 76 and Symetra, but then i started chasing trophies for their "CUTE" sprays and now i love most of them:
Tracer - super irritating, im a mosquito hahahaha
Junkrat - caping a flag? well here, dodge some nades *****!
Dva - mech for the win! - NERF THIS! oops too late your dead.
Mcree, super OP at the moment, 3 shots and bye bye Phara... hahah

so many many more....

last night me and 5 buddies were playing quick match for fun and we all chose Tracer on Hanamura ..and the enemy team all rage quit after 5min lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> overwatch is the BOMB!
> i mainly played 76 and Symetra, but then i started chasing trophies for their "CUTE" sprays and now i love most of them:
> Tracer - super irritating, im a mosquito hahahaha
> Junkrat - caping a flag? well here, dodge some nades *****!
> ...



Petertjie must add  Its the usual crew plus some extras

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/8/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Petertjie must add  Its the usual crew plus some extras


im playing on PS4 not PC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/8/16)

PeterHarris said:


> im playing on PS4 not PC



Awww

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m (1/8/16)

Laptop pc gamer.

Modern warfare.
Old game aggg but I don't care.

Moved back to pc after xbox got to expensive

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (2/8/16)

Mark121m said:


> Laptop pc gamer.
> 
> Modern warfare.
> Old game aggg but I don't care.
> ...



And then you saw how expensive PC is, but stuck with it because - keyboards and mouses are better than thumb controls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m (2/8/16)

Always been a fan of mouse n keyboard.
Daaaa remotes ain't nobody got time for that 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/8/16)

Mark121m said:


> Always been a fan of mouse n keyboard.
> Daaaa remotes ain't nobody got time for that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


***cough*** chronusmax plus ***cough***

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mark121m (2/8/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> ***cough*** chronusmax plus ***cough***


60 dollars

But besides the fact
Xbox is way to expensive for month subscription. 
160rand
For monthly play.
I go to pc for nothing month

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MR_F (2/8/16)

Im on PS4 
Currently playing Battlefied 4 and COD BO3(Not much a fan)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (20/8/16)

I was a retired gamer till yesterday. Just couldn't resist the upcoming Battlefield 1 trailer, so I pulled the trigger on a new gaming PC for the occasional fun. Hehe boys will be boys.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (20/8/16)

Onybody playing no mans sky?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/8/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Onybody playing no mans sky?



Yip.

Absolutely loving it.
On PS4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (21/8/16)

Just for the note, so I received /pick up my PC on Friday and guest what.. 
..stil in boxes...... why? I am helping HRH with duties in and around the house. Doom is lying on my desk, so tonight I am most certainly going to kill some aliens....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (25/8/16)

Gizmo said:


> Any vaping gamers in the house. I am trying to get a little counter-strike: global offensive team going.
> 
> Comon, I know we have some under woodwork.


Hey man I play cs Currently ak 2 but ill get back on the horse soon enough give me your steam deets and we can jam in a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_N8th (25/8/16)

BhavZ said:


> None of you guys play LOL?


Add me and we can jam a bit some time IGN; AXEBReaCH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/8/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Onybody playing no mans sky?


I am, on PC, stuttering along on an old Intel duo with a nividia Gt730, added the "shutup mod" and "no shadows mod".
Reminds me of Elite back in the day on a BBC micro, loaded the game from a cassette recorder. 

I've just spent 3 days on the first planet trying to get 100%, gotta say the "rinse repeat" action gets a bit tedious though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (25/8/16)

Ja,Ja like I said, back in the days I used to play doom, got myself the new DOOM, but damn that 50gb download is killing me...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (2/9/16)

So anyone keen for some BF1 Beta on Pc tonight just picked up my 1060 yesterday and I want to play  

Origin IGN : Skobejak_ZA
Steam IGN : SnoepieLeeu
League Of Legends IGN : AXEBReaCH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (9/9/16)

Woooooohoooooooo, Vaping Gamer Mail!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/9/16)

NickT said:


> Woooooohoooooooo, Vaping Gamer Mail!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 67006


Holy shitballz that is epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/9/16)

Best game of all time...
I dont even want to think how many hours of my life i killed playing this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape_N8th (25/10/16)

Hey Guys any of you playing the division ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (25/10/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Hey Guys any of you playing the division ??


Nope, but I am busy with Battlefield 1. Very nice game.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (25/10/16)

Petrus said:


> Nope, but I am busy with Battlefield 1. Very nice game.


Indeed it is , played the beta and getting it next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (25/10/16)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Indeed it is , played the beta and getting it next month



To bad local servers was denied for us South Africans by them :<

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (25/10/16)

Super amped for Planet Coaster only a couple weeks now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJW (10/11/16)

Just a place for Gaming Vapists to talk about anything and everything gaming related. 
A place where race, gender, sexual orientation AND MOST IMPORTANTLY PLATFORM!!! does not matter..

Always have fun! 
Game on and Vape strong.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/11/16)

Gaming is heavy on juice!
Especially over weekends


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/11/16)

Hey bud
A similar thread already exists
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-gamers.t1117/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

Have moved the above three posts to the existing Vaping Gamers thread
Thanks for the headsup @Marius Combrink

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papabear (16/11/16)

Another Vape gamer here.

Been playing WoW for the last 4 years or so. Also playing ARMA 3, Trucking Sims, Farming Sims, DayZ, Project Cars, Forza, Gran Turismo etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (16/11/16)

papabear said:


> Another Vape gamer here.
> 
> Been playing WoW for the last 4 years or so. Also playing ARMA 3, Trucking Sims, Farming Sims, DayZ, Project Cars, Forza, Gran Turismo etc.


WoW! Now that was a game!

Played it waaaay to much for a long time, but my favourite stint was a week before Cataclysm launched. Me and my best friend started new chars, played non-stop (almost literally, at one point I had been awake for 83 hours straight), we managed to hit the level cap about 3 hours before the launch.

Then came the madness! After trying to log in every 10 seconds for about an hour we managed to log in. So many people that we couldn't even click on the quest givers, they were hidden behind seas of mounted players shouting "Put your mounts away!!". We decided that the new quest areas were too busy to enjoy, so we went exploring. It was a great idea too, all the chest were spawned in the new areas, so my mate would pull any hostile mods, I would sneak in and loot them. The first blue and purple items to go onto the AH on that server were ours, and we made an absolute bucket!!!

I wish I could go back to the days where spending 2 weeks doing nothing but playing games. But hey, at least having a job means I can buy things!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## papabear (16/11/16)

Stosta said:


> WoW! Now that was a game!
> 
> Played it waaaay to much for a long time, but my favourite stint was a week before Cataclysm launched. Me and my best friend started new chars, played non-stop (almost literally, at one point I had been awake for 83 hours straight), we managed to hit the level cap about 3 hours before the launch.
> 
> ...



I hear you. I am fortunate to be married to a gamer as well and we spend a lot of game time together in WoW. We started just after Cata and have been enjoying it a lot.

But yeah time to game does come at a premium and some of my other hobbies have my games gathering dust at this point in time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (16/11/16)

papabear said:


> I hear you. I am fortunate to be married to a gamer as well and we spend a lot of game time together in WoW. We started just after Cata and have been enjoying it a lot.
> 
> But yeah time to game does come at a premium and some of my other hobbies have my games gathering dust at this point in time.



Lucky, Lucky man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsiSan (16/11/16)

I still play WoW on a FTP server every now and again. Must say it has been a blast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Johan Marais (21/11/16)

Hi There, nice to meet other Gamers in the Vape World or other Vapers in the Game world LOL - I am a Battlefield Veteran and Currently (Still) Playing BF4 on Xbox1. I am not a keen player for older type war vehicles, guns & planes thats why I wont buy BF1. I also play GTA5 & Clash of Clans. Nice meeting all of you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (21/11/16)

Dang it..... I miss playing games. My land line was stolen 4 years ago and Telkom is not gonna put it back, single player games are to lonely  and downloading games on cell phone data is way to expensive. Play that 5 min extra on my behalf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind (5/12/16)

Good to know there are so many gaming vapers! Have been gaming since I was like 6(or thereabouts)entered a bunch of comps, back in the day playing opposing forces(counter strike was still just a mod). Got quite good. Eventually migrated to RPGs + MMORPGs and RTSs when I got older and slower . Just downloaded Tera, which is free to play. Looks pretty good. Also SC2(Zerg!) and Total war: Warhammer(Vampire Counts)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (6/12/16)

My best friend just hooked me up with a new PC! An i7 with 16GB of RAM, a something something graphics card with loads of other stuff with acronyms and numbers, so it must be good. Now my Minesweeper doesn't lag at all!

But actually it is currently being used for a game called Empyrion: Galactic Survival. A really fun game that has been very well executed. For me it's a lot of what No Man's Sky promised (the building and resources and fun stuff, not endless exploration), and totally worth a play. Especially if you have someone to team up with!

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (6/12/16)

I'm still trying to download Doom, it's been going for two weeks on and off

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/12/16)

Stosta said:


> My best friend just hooked me up with a new PC! An i7 with 16GB of RAM, a something something graphics card with loads of other stuff with acronyms and numbers, so it must be good. Now my Minesweeper doesn't lag at all!
> 
> But actually it is currently being used for a game called Empyrion: Galactic Survival. A really fun game that has been very well executed. For me it's a lot of what No Man's Sky promised (the building and resources and fun stuff, not endless exploration), and totally worth a play. Especially if you have someone to team up with!



Minesweeper at 60fps FTW

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (9/12/16)

ooh! ooh! This game needed elves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/12/16)

My friend gifted me a copy of planet coaster, and its a blast. Still has a few features that really need to be implemented but if you like creativity and sim games this is a fun time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/16)

Anyone followed the Boston Majors this weekend?


----------



## Vape_N8th (12/12/16)

Upgrades  , For all the gamers post pics and specs of your setups in my pc master race thread found in off topic ( really want a pc hardware thread going !)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (12/12/16)

Kaizer said:


> Anyone followed the Boston Majors this weekend?


I sure did and it was amazing. Would have been epic if the boys from AF could pull it all the way. but none the less it was a valiant effort.
THIS IS SPARTAAAAAAA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (12/12/16)

Game 3 was the best game ever. Reminded me of TI3 game 5 but so much better. The underdog story, the crowd, the rapgod - just amazing!

What awesome way to end off patch 6.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (12/12/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> My friend gifted me a copy of planet coaster, and its a blast. Still has a few features that really need to be implemented but if you like creativity and sim games this is a fun time!



Oh man that brings back memories! Used to love roller coaster tycoon back in the day, eventually got bored and started building roller coasters that would either kill my customers or just make them really sick 

The only sim type game I play these days is Tropico

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (12/12/16)

Rincewind said:


> Oh man that brings back memories! Used to love roller coaster tycoon back in the day, eventually got bored and started building roller coasters that would either kill my customers or just make them really sick
> 
> The only sim type game I play these days is Tropico


Love Tropico! The music is AMA-ZING for the first five hours, after that, it gets a little old

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rincewind (12/12/16)

Hehehehe, yeah, after a 5 hour session that music will be playing in my dreams

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/12/16)

So Doom eventually finished downloading, and it runs on my laptop, I didn't think it would 

Epic soundtrack to boot!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

Rincewind said:


> Hehehehe, yeah, after a 5 hour session that music will be playing in my dreams


Gaming in my dreams! I have that problem a lot!

When I was a kid, me and my mate were playing Lord of the Realms which was turn-based. In my dream, I had used up all my points, and needed to end my turn, but couldn't find the "End Turn" button!! Worst dream ever. Needless to say when we woke up, he started his game, and I told him to stick it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yiannaki (14/12/16)

Anyone playing battlefield 1 on Xbox one? 

I just cant seem to get enough of it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/12/16)

Rincewind said:


> Oh man that brings back memories! Used to love roller coaster tycoon back in the day, eventually got bored and started building roller coasters that would either kill my customers or just make them really sick
> 
> The only sim type game I play these days is Tropico




I haven't tried to kill anyone yet, as you cant open the rollercoasters unless you test them first I think killing people may have been neutered. But if you loved RCT you will love this, cannot get enough, has a couple issues, but on the whole building your own buildings etc is so well done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind (14/12/16)

Will have to give it a try! Problem I have these days is time... Right now I am splitting my free time between Tera and Total War: Warhammer, both of them quite time consuming. Will put it in my wishlist and get it when there is a sale, no idea when I'll have time to play it though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/12/16)

Rincewind said:


> Will have to give it a try! Problem I have these days is time... Right now I am splitting my free time between Tera and Total War: Warhammer, both of them quite time consuming. Will put it in my wishlist and get it when there is a sale, no idea when I'll have time to play it though



Don't worry by then the expansions will all be out, if I can get these bastards to fix my line there is a free christmas/winter expansion coming this month, then later on they have promised paid DLC of water parks etc. It's great, my blood sugar has been perfect, even too low, playing this and giving up on MP games, I'm convinced that hearing teenagers over mic telling me to uninstall a game is what gave me diabetes XD ahahahah. The terrainforming is so insane too, literally my only major complaint is content, you have 3 main themes and a basic rollercoaster theme, I want to build ghost trains and I like to sit and really put a story in to my scenery and some of the themes are severally muted in that regard, very few animatronics etc. The pirates and sci-fi have the most amount of content, and ofcourse watching so much westworld I have a craving for a western park.

TW:WH I am waiting for GOTY edition or the like, all that DLC annoyed me, but it's pretty much RL warhammer, spend spend spend XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rincewind (14/12/16)

Yeah, gotta say all the paid DLC is ticking me off a bit. Paid R800 for the game and now they want R800 more for DLC 

That said, its pixelated carnage on a grand scale! And I'm loving it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trimerion (14/12/16)

im stuck on stardew valley again .... HELP!!!!, its a surprisingly addictive farming simulator game with some pretty deep gameplay mechanics, also if you enjoy creative games try picking up a game called Terraria, about 500 hours in and I still enjoy playing it, .... I have far too many games in my various online libraries and far too little bandwidth to download and play them all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (14/12/16)

Maybe I've just become spoilt with all the good graphics in games these days, but I can't bring myself to play games that look like Terraria anymore 
That said, its all about having fun! So game on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trimerion (14/12/16)

Rincewind, Terraria may not be the prettiest game around, but the gameplay is absolutely incredible, and the creative aspect of the game is awesome to play around with

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (14/12/16)

Trimerion said:


> Rincewind, Terraria may not be the prettiest game around, but the gameplay is absolutely incredible, and the creative aspect of the game is awesome to play around with



I hear you, as I said its about having fun. So if that's what you like, then by all means, enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (14/12/16)

Hey guys, I just found this thread, n glad to see vaping gamers. anyone still on diablo 3 or wow? what's everyone on these days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trimerion (14/12/16)

@Normz unfortunately I have never played either of those due to bandwidth restrictions

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Normz (14/12/16)

Trimerion said:


> @Normz unfortunately I have never played either of those due to bandwidth restrictions


Ah that sucks. diablo is so much fun, need to get into it again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (14/12/16)

Normz said:


> Hey guys, I just found this thread, n glad to see vaping gamers. anyone still on diablo 3 or wow? what's everyone on these days?


Never got into wow. Played alot of diablo on pc and recently started again on ps4. So much fun. Consoles are finally getting seasons next year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (14/12/16)

That's great news. I play on pc, but I may just go back to ps3 for seasons, monks are too much fun on PlayStation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (14/12/16)

Normz said:


> Ah that sucks. diablo is so much fun, need to get into it again


There is a Diablo/Titan Quest game called Grim Dawn that I'm playing now. Not sure about multiplayer, but the game is incredibly fun. It's a bit gruesome though and bloody. It's available on Steam.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Normz (14/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> There is a Diablo/Titan Quest game called Grim Dawn that I'm playing now. Not sure about multiplayer, but the game is incredibly fun. It's a bit gruesome though and bloody. It's available on Steam.


I've seen some streamers on grim dawn, wasn't sure if it was released as I was watching the beta. Guess I'll have to create a steam account now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ediskrad (15/12/16)

Anyone playing Destiny on PS4?


----------



## Normz (15/12/16)

Ediskrad said:


> Anyone playing Destiny on PS4?


Haven't picked up the ps4

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Trimerion (15/12/16)

grim dawn is one of the (many) games I have, but have not yet been able to download

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Trimerion said:


> im stuck on stardew valley again .... HELP!!!!, its a surprisingly addictive farming simulator game with some pretty deep gameplay mechanics, also if you enjoy creative games try picking up a game called Terraria, about 500 hours in and I still enjoy playing it, .... I have far too many games in my various online libraries and far too little bandwidth to download and play them all


Loved Terraria, but the boss fights used to drive me up the wall! I have Stardew Valley but I haven't got around to playing it yet, I finally got stuck into Fallout 4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> There is a Diablo/Titan Quest game called Grim Dawn that I'm playing now. Not sure about multiplayer, but the game is incredibly fun. It's a bit gruesome though and bloody. It's available on Steam.


Grim Dawn is an awesome game! A bit irritating at first, but once you get the hang of it, it is a lot of fun!

As for Titan Quest, I still play that more often than I should

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trimerion (15/12/16)

@Stosta if you are game, maybe we can get a terraria group together  I know a couple tips and tricks that can really make boss fights a breeze

have not played titan quest in years, but if grim dawn is anything like it, it should be a great game

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Trimerion said:


> @Stosta if you are game, maybe we can get a terraria group together  I know a couple tips and tricks that can really make boss fights a breeze
> 
> have not played titan quest in years, but if grim dawn is anything like it, it should be a great game


Thanks! I actually have no internet at home! So anything I play is when I sneak my PC to my friend's place and download and update all my steam games, and go back and play single player offline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Loved Terraria, but the boss fights used to drive me up the wall! I have Stardew Valley but I haven't got around to playing it yet, I finally got stuck into Fallout 4.


Hi, is Fallout 4 living up to the hype? Read some shirty reviews.


----------



## Trimerion (15/12/16)

@foGGyrEader fallout 4 is great if you can stomach the 30gb+ dl I have really enjoyed it, was playing a stealth/sniper build and oneshotting the vast majority of the mobs before I was forced to format my machine, its a beautiful game as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (15/12/16)

Trimerion said:


> @foGGyrEader fallout 4 is great if you can stomach the 30gb+ dl I have really enjoyed it, was playing a stealth/sniper build and oneshotting the vast majority of the mobs before I was forced to format my machine, its a beautiful game as well


Those downloads are getting gnarly ... looks like Fallout 4 is next

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> Hi, is Fallout 4 living up to the hype? Read some shirty reviews.


I am a HUGE Fallout fan. I couldn't wait for it to land. When it did I found it completely meh.

I felt that I was so concerned about my little settlements that I wasn't enjoying the actual gameplay. I put in about 10 hours and called it quits. This time round it seems to just click better with me. Still not as all-consuming as I found Fallout 3 or New Vegas. There are parts that just don't make sense to me, and I find the UI frustrating at times, but it is still looking like a great game for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trimerion (15/12/16)

@foGGyrEader have fun with that, ... and watch out for deathclaws

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Trimerion (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I felt that I was so concerned about my little settlements that I wasn't enjoying the actual gameplay. I put in about 10 hours and called it quits. This time round it seems to just click better with me. Still not as all-consuming as I found Fallout 3 or New Vegas. There are parts that just don't make sense to me, and I find the UI frustrating at times, but it is still looking like a great game for me.


 I know the feeling, I eventually ended up leaving my poor settlements to fend for themselves (after surrounding them with gatling cannons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/12/16)

Trimerion said:


> @foGGyrEader have fun with that, ... and watch out for deathclaws


Yeah... They not so cute and cuddly anymore!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trimerion (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Yeah... They not so cute and cuddly anymore!



remember that beauty around the power armour quest?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (15/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I am a HUGE Fallout fan. I couldn't wait for it to land. When it did I found it completely meh.
> 
> I felt that I was so concerned about my little settlements that I wasn't enjoying the actual gameplay. I put in about 10 hours and called it quits. This time round it seems to just click better with me. Still not as all-consuming as I found Fallout 3 or New Vegas. There are parts that just don't make sense to me, and I find the UI frustrating at times, but it is still looking like a great game for me.





Trimerion said:


> @foGGyrEader have fun with that, ... and watch out for deathclaws


Thanks, now I'm interested!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (16/12/16)

@Stosta , @Trimerion

Found out Takealot has a special for Fallout 4 for R350! Nearly R400 cheaper than Steam ... thanks for the advice, I've ordered a copy and should be arriving soon 

Almost as good as Vapemail, almost

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (16/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> @Stosta , @Trimerion
> 
> Found out Takealot has a special for Fallout 4 for R350! Nearly R400 cheaper than Steam ... thanks for the advice, I've ordered a copy and should be arriving soon
> 
> Almost as good as Vapemail, almost


Enjoy buddy! Got that at a winner price!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Trimerion (17/12/16)

thats an awesome price @foGGyrEader enjoy it, let us know what you think, .... and step lightly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Hi all,

I am sure i am not alone in this one and could not find anything relating to it on the forums or perhaps i missed it ?

One of my Hobbies / Passions is vaping but also playing games so thought i would start this thread for everyone else to share. Lets post as follows to keep it light reading 

*Vape Mod:* Ijust S
*Platform :* PC
*Go to Game/Games:* Battlefield 1 (Cant wait for Local Servers!) 
*Description:* Even with 200+ Ping i Vape and slay in my Heavy Tank or with Nades married now and have a legend of a little boy so only usually get a couple hours in every other night.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (19/12/16)

Have moved your post to this existing thread @Calvinh 
It has been going since March 2014

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Silver said:


> Have moved your post to this existing thread @Calvinh
> It has been going since March 2014



Thanks @Silver  i thought it may have been !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sure i am not alone in this one and could not find anything relating to it on the forums or perhaps i missed it ?
> 
> ...


Let's see, this weekend it was:
*
Mod:* Dripbox 60W
*Juice: *@Sickboy77 's CID + @method1 's Debbie does Donuts (as per @Silver 's recommendation)
*Platform: *PC
*Games: *Fallout 4 + Empyrion
*Description: *When I rage-quit after starting a fight I can't finish in Fallout, I have to get back to a zen state of mind by building spacecraft in Empyrion.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

*Description: *When I rage-quit after starting a fight I can't finish in Fallout, I have to get back to a zen state of mind by building spacecraft in Empyrion.[/QUOTE]

Yes things can get heated over voice overs / chats. My best is being called a hacker just cause you have a good run

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/12/16)

Doom, quake, diablo, starcraft, wolfenstein...

Pc games for the win, i suck at consoles...



Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Doom, quake, diablo, starcraft, wolfenstein...
> 
> Pc games for the win, i suck at consoles...
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

I actually made the transition a few years ago with the 360. I threw a 15 grand pc in the bin, and thought I would never buy another one again. I got the 360, and for the first 5 months it felt like someone had swapped my hands around.

It then becomes like second nature, the same way using a mouse to control a character was impossible when I was a kid playing Descent for the first time.

But now I'm back on the PC. Take that R1000 AAA title and stick it Mr Gaming Company, I'll watch the Steam Specials thanks!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wyvern (19/12/16)

Yea I cant wait for steam sales! I am currently playing Kingdoms of Alamur, Stasis and a few other games.

I was gifted an xbox360 and a bunch of games. So far I totally suck at all fps games, but loving my racing career in forza horizons

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

Wyvern said:


> Yea I cant wait for steam sales! I am currently playing Kingdoms of Alamur, Stasis and a few other games.
> 
> I was gifted an xbox360 and a bunch of games. So far I totally suck at all fps games, but loving my racing career in forza horizons


Haha!

FPS on an XBox takes a lot of getting used to. But even after a long time it never feels as comfortable as a mouse and keyboard. I think they "dumb down" a lot of FPS games for consoles, simply because you don't have the same accuracy. I know for Borderlands the lines that mobs run are actually a lot straighter in the XBox version!

Horizon is an epic game. I don't like car games, and in general I don't like cars. BUt right at the beginning of that game you drive that rubbish little red car (I think) down a road lined with trees, and the sun setting through them... It really was spectacular, a truly beautiful game!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (19/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha!
> 
> FPS on an XBox takes a lot of getting used to. But even after a long time it never feels as comfortable as a mouse and keyboard. I think they "dumb down" a lot of FPS games for consoles, simply because you don't have the same accuracy. I know for Borderlands the lines that mobs run are actually a lot straighter in the XBox version!
> 
> Horizon is an epic game. I don't like car games, and in general I don't like cars. BUt right at the beginning of that game you drive that rubbish little red car (I think) down a road lined with trees, and the sun setting through them... It really was spectacular, a truly beautiful game!


Yea I think I will play all the racing games I was given on the xbox but I am a PC Master race

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

Wyvern said:


> Yea I think I will play all the racing games I was given on the xbox but I am a PC Master race


Haha! Neither am I! I'm a PC gamer that solely used an XBox but only wanted a PS4. So I'm hated by all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Wyvern said:


> Yea I think I will play all the racing games I was given on the xbox but I am a PC Master race



I have to admit that for racing games / simulators consoles is better. PS 2 Grand Turismo 4 brings back some good memories  but yea for FPS / Strategy games i cant do without my mouse/keyboard.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Any Battlefield 1 Players ? (PC)

When local servers come up early next year would like some Squadies !


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Any Battlefield 1 Players ?
> 
> When local servers come up early next year would like some Squadies !


Playing on xbox one  what platform?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Playing on xbox one  what platform?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk




Thanks edited now to show (PC) you one of the ninjas who can shoot airplanes out of the sky with a controller

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (19/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am sure i am not alone in this one and could not find anything relating to it on the forums or perhaps i missed it ?
> 
> ...



*Vape:* Smok G-Priv, Vaporesso Giant Dual - dual 10 wrap 26g SS - All day vapes Strawberry YPC - (waiting for my OBS Engine)
*Platform:* PC 
*Games:* Grim Dawn, Age of Wonders 3, (Fallout 4 delivery delayed *sigh*)

This is one of the things I love about vaping ... you can get your nic in without having to exit and go smoke 

Never could get the hang of controllers, been too long on PC. It feels like walking backwards ... and yes, keyboard/mouse for FPS! Going to get DOOM when the price drops.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (19/12/16)

Calvinh said:


> Any Battlefield 1 Players ? (PC)
> 
> When local servers come up early next year would like some Squadies !


This would be the worst squad ever, no-one would be able to play because of their RL vape smoke-screens!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Stosta said:


> This would be the worst squad ever, no-one would be able to play because of their RL vape smoke-screens!



Haha who said we going to PLAY the game ive got some great spots like broken down buildings we can sit and discuss in and hope like hell a mortar / tank does not come through the roof  

Has been a few incidents of screen fogging that ended badly tho !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wyvern (19/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> *Vape:* Smok G-Priv, Vaporesso Giant Dual - dual 10 wrap 26g SS - All day vapes Strawberry YPC - (waiting for my OBS Engine)
> *Platform:* PC
> *Games:* Grim Dawn, Age of Wonders 3, (Fallout 4 delivery delayed *sigh*)
> 
> ...


Dont you HATE the fact that Grim Dawn doesnt network properly! I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THAT GAME, but we cant play as a group due to lag!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (21/12/16)

I hate it when during a looong game, like diablo, when things are quiet and there are no bosses, you reach for the vape...take a loooong drag...exhale, and next moment your are fighting for your life trying to see through the foggy screen....

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Calvinh (21/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> I hate it when during a looong game, like diablo, when things are quiet and there are no bosses, you reach for the vape...take a loooong drag...exhale, and next moment your are fighting for your life trying to see through the foggy screen....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk



To make it worse if you play HC  ! Never lost a char due to clouds though just PC/Telkom issues ^^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trimerion (23/12/16)

@Stosta what build are you running in FO4? I never found any unwinnable fights on my playthrough, then again, I play like a coward (sniping enemies from miles away. 

I even managed to take out swan before he got close hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Trimerion said:


> @Stosta what build are you running in FO4? I never found any unwinnable fights on my playthrough, then again, I play like a coward (sniping enemies from miles away.
> 
> I even managed to take out swan before he got close hehe


I don't really follow a specific build path. But I also go for the stealthy + rifle (non-auto) kind of gameplay. Most of my perk points have gone into leadership / lockpicking / hacking / dialogue stuff. So needless to say almost any fight for me requires a ton of reloading and carefully planned criticals. Yesterday I walked into 2 stingwings and a stray bloatfly, it was a sad fight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trimerion (23/12/16)

i feel your pain man, those insects are killer

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Trimerion said:


> i feel your pain man, those insects are killer


It was one of those rare moments where I didn't land a shot. In my defense I think one of them was legendary, but it still felt like a poor performance on my part!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trimerion (23/12/16)

Stosta said:


> It was one of those rare moments where I didn't land a shot. In my defense I think one of them was legendary, but it still felt like a poor performance on my part!



thats what vats and the spare pistol are for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT (23/12/16)

Doom. Mirrors Edge (Catalyst). Watch Dogs 2. With Project Cars on standby at all times.

That's my gaming life at the moment. 

(on PC)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rincewind (23/12/16)

Mirrors edge looks awesome! Definitely a game I'll get at some point. The Tomb Raider reboot is also looking amazing, could never get into the original series, loved the 1st reboot though. Second one looks even better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/12/16)

My last console was a PS2 which didn't get used much, still have a Wii that is actually quite a bit of fun but I'll always be a PC guy. Current "rig" is a 4 year old Acer i7 laptop, it runs Doom fairly well 

I like racing games, all the NFS and Grid 2, RTS like Starcraft, C&C and Warcraft before it went all open world. FPS games are cool but I tend to just stick to the Doom franchise. I just don't have the time for complicated story lines and complex characters and quests and crap.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Calvinh (24/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> My last console was a PS2 which didn't get used much, still have a Wii that is actually quite a bit of fun but I'll always be a PC guy. Current "rig" is a 4 year old Acer i7 laptop, it runs Doom fairly well
> 
> I like racing games, all the NFS and Grid 2, RTS like Starcraft, C&C and Warcraft before it went all open world. FPS games are cool but I tend to just stick to the Doom franchise. I just don't have the time for complicated story lines and complex characters and quests and crap.




That's why I enjoy Battlefield line as it's log in slaughter and log off. Uncomplicated if you don't make it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/1/17)

I made a little CS:GO frag movie. I made some mistakes but I think it turned out ok. Lets so those frag movies from your games of choice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## dastrix550 (2/1/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I made a little CS:GO frag movie. I made some mistakes but I think it turned out ok. Lets so those frag movies from your games of choice



"This video is not available". Is your settings maybe on private? Would love to see it. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/1/17)

dastrix550 said:


> "This video is not available". Is your settings maybe on private? Would love to see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mogwai79 (3/1/17)

Hi Ive been playing allot of HOTS lately and RUST. Going to start Archage, hopefully this week some time. 
BF1 will be getting SA servers early this year so will have a look at BF1 when that happens.
C U all on the flip side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

Mogwai79 said:


> Hi Ive been playing allot of HOTS lately and RUST. Going to start Archage, hopefully this week some time.
> BF1 will be getting SA servers early this year so will have a look at BF1 when that happens.
> C U all on the flip side.



RUST was fun although coming back to your base you just spent 5 days making and its has C4 holes in your treasure room can leave you hitting DELETE 

Been playing Battlefield 1 since release and cant wait for local servers although i dont do to bad with my 200+ ping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Effjh (3/1/17)

Played BF1 trail on PC and loved it. Bought game on PS4 because I'm a couch gamer and man I hate it at the moment. Only conclusion I can come to is that PS4 BF1 players are fkn idiots.. Team play on the PC version was much better, PS4 is an absolute clusterfuck, every man for himself.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (3/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> Been playing Battlefield 1 since release and cant wait for local servers


Same here "Great Fun"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imperator (3/1/17)

I'm currently playing a lot of Vermintide with 3 other vapers. All I hear on Discord is swearing, loud exhales and more swearing. It is glorious. 

Planning on playing some Ark and War in the North soon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ecko_1 (3/1/17)

PS3 and PS4 gamer. Currently killing it on MK XL. Also playing the Unchartered series. Got part 4 waiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (3/1/17)

Imperator said:


> I'm currently playing a lot of Vermintide with 3 other vapers. All I hear on Discord is swearing, loud exhales and more swearing. It is glorious.
> 
> Planning on playing some Ark and War in the North soon


Ark is another great game, BUT you have to be in a clan otherwise you won't 
enjoy it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Commissar (3/1/17)

I've been playing my fair share of Vermintide: The End Times, as well as Overwatch, to which I'm utterly addicted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imperator (3/1/17)

Willyza said:


> Ark is another great game, BUT you have to be in a clan otherwise you won't
> enjoy it



I've heard as much. Fortunately friends of mine play and are part of a clan so I guess we shall see.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Calvinh (4/1/17)

Willyza said:


> Ark is another great game, BUT you have to be in a clan otherwise you won't
> enjoy it



Agreed played it for a while and was lucky my brother played and had ALOT of free time to play or i think i would have left it long before i did.
Interesting and fun game though as i stopped playing they also released the death match concept thats pretty much like Hunger Games

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (4/1/17)

Also a gamer. PS4. Currently playing MGS5 (Was on special on psn store) and CODIW and MWR. Used to be heavy into gaming into my daughter was born. Now I try when I can but don't find the time. Add me on psn: Coldcat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (4/1/17)

@dastrix550 isn't a gamer, I've known him for a long time. He's a wannabe gamer. How dare you post here!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dastrix550 (4/1/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


>




Thanks, working now. Very nice!


Coldcat said:


> @dastrix550 isn't a gamer, I've known him for a long time. He's a wannabe gamer. How dare you post here!?



All true, I'm getting to old, but I still try. Play BF1 and Call of Duty on PS4 and Gears of War and Halo on Xbox One. (well I try and play Halo, and anything else that looks half decent) Can add me on PSN: dastrix550_za 

and 

on Xbox Live: H5 Dastrix

Some memories of my more youthful years in competitive gaming:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DominionZA (4/1/17)

Willyza said:


> Ark is another great game, BUT you have to be in a clan otherwise you won't
> enjoy it


Not true  

Just about 3,500 hours clocked so far, with about 50℅ of it solo.

Some servers I get into an alliance (not clan) and others I play on my ace. Then there are the servers where the whole tribe (clan) plays, and we cause hell.

You also don't need to play PvP all the time. PvPvE is good, and even some PvE. Annunaki is great for solo play with quite a variation on the original game. Extinction has just come out, and while based on Annunaki, it is a mission solo - but getting there. Mate will jam extinction with me when I get back to JHB on Sat.

ARK however causes you to vape a lot. Like crap loads. Easily topping up my Limitless every 2 hours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (4/1/17)

DominionZA said:


> Not true
> 
> Just about 3,500 hours clocked so far, with about 50℅ of it solo.
> 
> ...


Jeeez! And I thought my BFF's 1500 hours was crazy!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DominionZA (4/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Jeeez! And I thought my BFF's 1500 hours was crazy!


Ye, it's a problem man. A real big one.

One I don't intend fixing anytime soon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Hi peeps
Hope you all well.

Need some advice please.
So currently i been using a capped 3G wifi router as my household internet connection.

Now i want to upgrade to something a bit faster and maybe uncapped.
Currently Telcom does not have a ADSL in my area so thats out the bag, also they offered me a LTE router but it will only work as 3G in my area.

Price is also a big factor here as i do not want to spend more than R600 a month.
Any help please?
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (5/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi peeps
> Hope you all well.
> 
> Need some advice please.
> ...



Hey @Clouds4Days ,

What will you need to do on the line ? Gaming / Facebook / Browsing / Streaming (Netflix) ?


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> My tank runs in BF1 make me vape alot  When the hand is free its reaching !
> 
> 
> Hey,
> ...



More for just browsing, but i will probably try out gaming on PS as its something i wanted to do but could never do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (5/1/17)

@Clouds4Days I have always used ADSL as i have always gamed i know with LTE its great for streaming / browsing but unsure on the gaming side as if im not mistaken the IP is not static so the line jumps alot = game dc's. HOpefully someone here games on 3G / LTE and can advise...

No chance of fibre near you ?

Getting 20 mb Uncapped from Vox early this year for R 699.00 per month

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> @Clouds4Days I have always used ADSL as i have always gamed i know with LTE its great for streaming / browsing but unsure on the gaming side as if im not mistaken the IP is not static so the line jumps alot = game dc's. HOpefully someone here games on 3G / LTE and can advise...
> 
> No chance of fibre near you ?
> 
> Getting 20 mb Uncapped from Vox early this year for R 699.00 per month



I have gammed on 3G at a friends house before but you are basically the underdog that way.

Before you have time to shoot a guy runs right up to your face and slits your throat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Calvinh (5/1/17)

Have you run a test for fiber in your area / checked if they installing at all ?

If you PM me your road and area i can check for you. Many benefits of going fiber and it will only get cheaper as the competitors throttle telkom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> Have you run a test for fiber in your area / checked if they installing at all ?
> 
> If you PM me your road and area i can check for you. Many benefits of going fiber and it will only get cheaper as the competitors throttle telkom.



Thanks bud.
Pm incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (6/1/17)

After reading this thread I realized that I play FIFA on XBOX 1 so I aint a gamer"? *LAWL* Damn you guys are freaks of nature, Just dont like the whole keyboard and desktop setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Calvinh (6/1/17)

MrDeedz said:


> After reading this thread I realized that I play FIFA on XBOX 1 so I aint a gamer"? *LAWL* Damn you guys are freaks of nature, Just dont like the whole keyboard and desktop setup.



Gaming is gaming in the end same with Vaping devices what ever floats your boat you do  FIFA is best on console anyways IMO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (7/1/17)

MrDeedz said:


> After reading this thread I realized that I play FIFA on XBOX 1 so I aint a gamer"? *LAWL* Damn you guys are freaks of nature, Just dont like the whole keyboard and desktop setup.


Hell yeah that makes you a gamer!!!

The only one Im dubious about are people on cellphones, but even then if its an obsession then they are gamers too. Gaming is a passion, your choice of weapon doesn't disclude you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (9/1/17)

Big things coming from amd coming this year :




Watch this face .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/1/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> Big things coming from amd coming this year :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all we can do is hope.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (12/1/17)

Marius Combrink said:


> all we can do is hope.


The Ryzen Cpu's seem promising and these Vulkan GPU's seem to work great with 1440P !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/17)

Stosta said:


> The only one Im dubious about are people on cellphones, but even then if its an obsession then they are gamers too. Gaming is a passion, your choice of weapon doesn't disclude you!



No no no, cellphone "app thingy users" are not gamers 



MrDeedz said:


> After reading this thread I realized that I play FIFA on XBOX 1 so I aint a gamer"? *LAWL* Damn you guys are freaks of nature, Just dont like the whole keyboard and desktop setup.



I grew up with Atari, then Sega etc. so I never got into PC gaming, always consoles. Although I still plan to get a serious rig when I get a man cave going...
but I am as 'gamer' as they come!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/1/17)

Thought I would just throw my 2c's in here. PS4 only at the moment, sadly no budget for a shiny new PC, still far better than PS4 I must admit. 

Anyone that plays some FIFA17, COD:IW or COD MW Remastered give me an add on PSN: Pumba50  

Tempted to get Overwatch but think it is an absolute clusterf$%# without being in a group. Does anyone play it without a party? If so, is it worth grabbing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (19/1/17)

XboxONE 
Forza6
Far cry primal 
Dying light

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (19/1/17)

Currently I have a few games on pc

GTA5
Rocket League
Warframe
Team Fortress
CS:GO
Dirt 3 and Dirt Showdown 
and a few other I play once in a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xRuan (24/1/17)

Watching some E Sports, spectating Mr Olofmeister.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/1/17)

R250 on PSN for either Batman Arkham Knight (by Rocksteady... so its amazing), or Assassin's Creed Unity, which was too big (buggy) for PS4 on release. Have the patches fixed it?

Can anyone help me choose? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Constantbester (24/1/17)

Batman hands down...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/1/17)

Constantbester said:


> Batman hands down...



Lol... Nice.

I knew that was the correct answer all along, I don't know why I questioned it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/2/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I've been a console gamer since Atari. PS4 kicks ass and is low maintenance, unlike a PC.
> 
> But because of the ridiculous state of game prices, I vote PC.... and Steam sales.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


PC can be low maintenance with Advanced System Care;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (27/2/17)

Just finished downloading Forza Horizon 3 on PC. Anybody into racing games, this is just the best. Love it, worth every penny.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/2/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thats why I dont enjoy Paladins way too slow paced for me  Overwatch is ridiculously expensive! Luckily I have a nice hubby who buys me games if I give him puppy eyes


Paladins are far better than Overwatch; Better interface, simple, just click play, - Hate the party up system, can be buggy, but yeah;; those developers are more difficult to reach than most;


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/2/17)

Is it Freeroam? Did you get it with Win10?



Petrus said:


> Just finished downloading Forza Horizon 3 on PC. Anybody into racing games, this is just the best. Love it, worth every penny.


----------



## Petrus (27/2/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Is it Freeroam? Did you get it with Win10?


No, I bought it on the Windows Store.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/2/17)

Learn to play dota 2 my friend, nobody learns to play a game of a copy,  
Steam is best. steam knows all.
Gabe 4 u


PsiSan said:


> Any of you guys play League ?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/2/17)

BF1 annihilates that COD repeat-repeat rubbish. 
WW1 is abysmal, and beautiful at the same time. Wow. I'll look into buy BF1 next; D use your money wisely, stop giving it to lousy developers that recycle nonsense. Please. You're supporting the wrong people. Even Indie developers have more skill than COD developers...


dewald.kotze said:


> I'm going to get both. i am not dismissing IW just cause of some bad trailer of campaign play. i was seriously glad to hear they are basically sticking to the BO3 movement system and not gone more towards AW type of movement. and of course the COD4 Remastered is the big selling point.


1 rapes


----------



## Petrus (27/2/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> BF1 annihilates that COD repeat-repeat rubbish.
> WW1 is abysmal, and beautiful at the same time. Wow. I'll look into buy BF1 next; D use your money wisely, stop giving it to lousy developers that recycle nonsense. Please. You're supporting the wrong people. Even Indie developers have more skill than COD developers...
> 
> 1 rapes


Buy Titanfall 2 instead, best FPS in my opinion. Multiplayer is out of this world.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/2/17)

Petrus said:


> Buy Titanfall 2 instead, best FPS in my opinion. Multiplayer is out of this world.


WIll definitely check it out - I think i was needing a newer GPU for that, I'm with a gtx 760 currently,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (27/2/17)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> WIll definitely check it out - I think i was needing a newer GPU for that, I'm with a gtx 760 currently,


At the moment I got a MSI Gtx 1060 6gb. Works like a charm. I am looking at the TitanX Gpu but a bit pricey at the moment.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (27/2/17)

There is a normal Titan going for 3900 - On Gumtreet. with Takealot 1 year warranty if you want that; Only 4gb VRAM - so it won't really be beneficial to you, but the price is a steal. 


Petrus said:


> At the moment I got a MSI Gtx 1060 6gb. Works like a charm. I am looking at the TitanX Gpu but a bit pricey at the moment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (28/2/17)

Petrus said:


> Just finished downloading Forza Horizon 3 on PC. Anybody into racing games, this is just the best. Love it, worth every penny.



I managed to sign up and be part of the Forza 6 Apex beta testing. I honestly haven't spent more than an hour playing, still playing Dying Light and Fallout 4, and the graphics, physics and level of detail on the PC is superb! 
On the PC version I have the option to use Ultra settings - something the consoles wish they could do..... p)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Normz (2/3/17)

Anyone still playing Diablo 3 this season? Or is everyone waiting for the next seasons failchanges?


----------



## dewald.kotze (3/3/17)

anybody played h1z1?


----------



## Petrus (3/3/17)

dewald.kotze said:


> anybody played h1z1?


What's that???? Sounds like H1N1, bird flu virus


----------



## Coldcat (3/3/17)

dewald.kotze said:


> anybody played h1z1?


waiting for it to arrive to PS4... 

Will be an eternal wait I think.


----------



## Willyza (3/3/17)

Petrus said:


> What's that???? Sounds like H1N1, bird flu virus



about a year ago, was very buggy dont know now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (3/3/17)

I hope my net gets fixed in time for the POE update, cannot wait best action RPG x)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (3/3/17)

This weekend is a Titanfall 2 one.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (8/3/17)

It is like that, it's a survival game, based on Rust, and DayZ etc. Not much different. They're all so similar. Same concept. different developer.


Petrus said:


> What's that???? Sounds like H1N1, bird flu virus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/17)

I finally got Metal Gear Solid Phantom Pain... what a cool game.
So so much to do. Been playing for a week and I've only completed 2%.

I am crap though - I am about as stealthy as a 10 ten truck

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (15/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I finally got Metal Gear Solid Phantom Pain... what a cool game.
> So so much to do. Been playing for a week and I've only completed 2%.
> 
> I am crap though - I am about as stealthy as a 10 ten truck


On the PS4?


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I finally got Metal Gear Solid Phantom Pain... what a cool game.
> So so much to do. Been playing for a week and I've only completed 2%.
> 
> I am crap though - I am about as stealthy as a 10 ten truck









True story...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/17)

Petrus said:


> On the PS4?



Yip, but it is available for PC and X1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/17)

Stosta said:


> True story...



LMAO...
That is exactly me.

"Sneak up on this camp... a screw it, lets blow everything up."

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> LMAO...
> That is exactly me.
> 
> "Sneak up on this camp... a screw it, lets blow everything up."


Hahaha! This is me playing Farcry for sure!

Almost every camp I go in with a sniper rifle, a bow, and a silenced handgun.

I then take out the first alarm post, get spotted, and spend the next 15 minutes wishing I had a damned shotgun or AK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (15/3/17)

I think I did my fare share with vape gear this last two years, time to spoil myself with a new MSI GTX 1080ti display card?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/17)

Oh ya I must still get the latest Far Cry. Loved the first.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Oh ya I must still get the latest Far Cry. Loved the first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


3 and 4 were amazing! I dont really like first person shooters but theres something about the fluidity of this game that just gives it incredible immersion. I think the latest is Primal or something, but have been out of the loop for a long time in the gaming world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/3/17)

Stosta said:


> 3 and 4 were amazing! I dont really like first person shooters but theres something about the fluidity of this game that just gives it incredible immersion. I think the latest is Primal or something, but have been out of the loop for a long time in the gaming world.



I played 1 and then 3, which had the best villian ever - lol, what an interesting psycho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/3/17)

A friend gave me total war : warhammer, took over a week to download on my current slower than a snail taking a shit DSL, but I am thoroughly enjoying it. The DLC is a bit of a cheek, but the game is pretty fun. 

Farcry 3 is way better than 4, 4 is basically a repaint of 3.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> I played 1 and then 3, which had the best villian ever - lol, what an interesting psycho
> 
> View attachment 88313





Feliks Karp said:


> A friend gave me total war : warhammer, took over a week to download on my current slower than a snail taking a shit DSL, but I am thoroughly enjoying it. The DLC is a bit of a cheek, but the game is pretty fun.
> 
> Farcry 3 is way better than 4, 4 is basically a repaint of 3.



3 is definitely the best, and if you've played it then as @Feliks Karp says, you've played four as well, its just some new textures.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (19/3/17)

Petrus said:


> I think I did my fare share with vape gear this last two years, time to spoil DoubleD with a new MSI GTX 1080ti display card?



I agree

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (19/3/17)

DoubleD said:


> I agree


@DoubleD, I see MSI will be available at months end, I spent some time looking at reviews and is quite impressed. I am not a huge gamer, haven't got time, but when I play sometimes I don't want to sukkel. I only spent time with Battlefield 1, Titanfall 2 and Forza Horizon 3. Forza is an absolute amazing game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SKYWVRD (3/4/17)

Petrus said:


> @DoubleD, I see MSI will be available at months end, I spent some time looking at reviews and is quite impressed. I am not a huge gamer, haven't got time, but when I play sometimes I don't want to sukkel. I only spent time with Battlefield 1, Titanfall 2 and Forza Horizon 3. Forza is an absolute amazing game.



I just wish they would bring a properly optimized version of Forza Horizon to PC, I really want to enjoy Forza as I have always been a playstation guy but I don't want to buy the game and have it lag on my PC, especially with my new GTX 1070

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (3/4/17)

SKYWVRD said:


> I just wish they would bring a properly optimized version of Forza Horizon to PC, I really want to enjoy Forza as I have always been a playstation guy but I don't want to buy the game and have it lag on my PC, especially with my new GTX 1070


With your GTX 1070 and a i7 cpu you will rock at high settings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (17/4/17)

Anyone keen on going old school on some Black Ops 2 , PlayStation 3 ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (27/4/17)

So I pulled the trigger yesterday. MSI Nvidia GTX 1080ti Gaming X on it's way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (27/4/17)

and the cost now day's ?


----------



## Petrus (27/4/17)

Willyza said:


> and the cost now day's ?


R13500

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (2/5/17)

Can we call it Gaming Mail??

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/17)

Petrus said:


> Can we call it Gaming Mail??
> View attachment 93354


Enjoy @Petrus !

Time for some Minecraft then?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (2/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Enjoy @Petrus !
> 
> Time for some Minecraft then?


And there goes my HE squonker

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrDeedz (8/5/17)

Anyone tried this cheat yet on FIFA 17. gonna try it out this wknd!





FIFA 17 UNLIMITED MONEY CHEAT! here u go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MysticNectar (8/5/17)

Hey there guys and girls  What are you playing right now ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (8/5/17)

MysticNectar said:


> Hey there guys and girls  What are you playing right now ?


Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Normz (8/5/17)

Anybody playing wow?


----------



## MysticNectar (8/5/17)

Nioh, Horizon Zero Dawn, Persona 5 and Dishonored 2 at the moment. Anyone looking forward to The Surge ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (8/5/17)

Anybody interested in an origins edition (steel case) overwatch for ps4?
I tried it and fps on console is just not for me. Would like to trade for other ps4 game or vape related goodies are always good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/5/17)

Some late night Doom 3 with earphones on in a dark room 

sucks when you are still stuck with SLI 8800GTS cards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (28/5/17)

So Guys @Stosta , no vape mail or at least nice ones for this last month or so, but I got some to dad from dad mail. A MSI 1080ti gaming X display card and this weekend a Dell UHD 165Hz G-Sinc Monitor. All I can say is.....this is epic gaming...wow,wow,wow. I think I am done for now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## WELIHF (28/5/17)

Anyone on here playing CS:GO, I need a buddy to play guardian on the new operation with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/6/17)

MysticNectar said:


> Hey there guys and girls  What are you playing right now ?


Killing Floor 2, Dark Souls 3, F1 2016, Project Cars, and loads of vita titles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (29/6/17)

Sniper Elite 4 and Diablo atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (29/6/17)

At the moment: Titanfall2, Tom Clanc's Wildlands and Forza Horizon 3. If any off you want a excellent open world racing game Forza Horizon 3 is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (29/6/17)

Sims 4 (pc) 
Halo mcc (on game 4) (Xbox 1)
Getting back into WOW
Borderlands 2 (Xbox 1)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (2/7/17)

Started Borderlands Prequel last week, but now totally hooked on PlayerUnknown Battlegrounds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (2/7/17)

Mass Effect Andromeda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (2/7/17)

huffnpuff said:


> PlayerUnknown Battlegrounds


Yip got it today pity with the lag otherwise I see its a great game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/7/17)

Willyza said:


> Yip got it today pity with the lag otherwise I see its a great game



Don't play EU servers. They're laggy for everybody outside euroland. NA and AS have been much better for me and I'm only on a 4 Mb line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (2/7/17)

huffnpuff said:


> Don't play EU servers.


Thanks will try tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (6/7/17)

Anybody here play Rust on local servers? xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/7/17)

Sparkles is one of my favorite youtubers.... 06:51 thats myself and @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (28/7/17)

Playing Overwatch (PC), Heroes of the Storm, and busy getting back into the saltiness that is League of Legends.
Other than that, still playing Minecraft after all these years

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (28/7/17)

ASCIIcat said:


> Playing Overwatch (PC), Heroes of the Storm, and busy getting back into the saltiness that is League of Legends.
> Other than that, still playing Minecraft after all these years


Minecraft...

My best friend and I got stuck on it all those years ago, and about a month ago we got back into it for some mindless block-breaking. Can't believe how far it's come since we first started playing!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ASCIIcat (28/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Minecraft...
> 
> My best friend and I got stuck on it all those years ago, and about a month ago we got back into it for some mindless block-breaking. Can't believe how far it's come since we first started playing!


It really has come a long way, I have started venturing into FeedTheBeast mod packs, and it feels like a brand new game that I can tinker with so much. Really enjoying the engineering mods the most.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigMacZA (28/7/17)

Current games being played on XBOX One are SW Battlefront and Overwatch. Looking forward to SWBF2 release.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Normz (7/8/17)

Anyone on diablo 3 for the new season with the best class ever released?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (7/8/17)

not Diablo

more like - Forza6 or Project Cars

this thursday will be GT racing on Project Cars
last Thursday raced on Forza6 (Historic Touring 24 drivers i finished 3rd) BAAAAAAAM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (7/8/17)

last few nights ive been Jammin on 

PALADINS - not a bad game
24k / 0D / 12A
so yea im pretty happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (7/8/17)

Mark121m said:


> not Diablo
> 
> more like - Forza6 or Project Cars
> 
> ...



22 September!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/8/17)

POE 3.0 is all you need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OPium46 (7/8/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> POE 3.0 is all you need


Yes! 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Normz (7/8/17)

Poe, ugh, last played Poe bout 2 years ago, hated it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/8/17)

Normz said:


> Poe, ugh, last played Poe bout 2 years ago, hated it



Try 3.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WELIHF (8/8/17)

I downloaded POE 3.0 couple days ago, so far it's very good

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shifty (21/8/17)

Currently playing:
Fifa17 (ps4)
Project cars (ps4)
Gta5 (ps4)


Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (25/8/17)

To any Overwatch gamers, have you seen the Mei short animation?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (25/8/17)

All these "skiet skop en donner" games seem the same to me. Different color scheme but the plot remains the same. Kind of like The bold and the beautiful meets Days of our lives... Yawn!

You want something really challenging, requiring nerves of steel and real skill... Try a decent golf game. Its not the size of the projectile, its your skill in deploying it that matters.

And by the way, No! I do not drive a Ranger.

Kind Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (13/9/17)

I know this isn't the classified section. But would any of you guys be interested in buying an nVidia Galax GTX980ti HOF Edition gfx card?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (14/9/17)

NickT said:


> I know this isn't the classified section. But would any of you guys be interested in buying an nVidia Galax GTX980ti HOF Edition gfx card?



The reason for this^^^^^^^^

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (20/9/17)

NickT said:


> The reason for this^^^^^^^^
> View attachment 107280


wow so much of niceness.
Did you manage to sell the 980?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (20/9/17)

Marius Combrink said:


> wow so much of niceness.
> Did you manage to sell the 980?



Nope, still have the 980Ti.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (20/9/17)

NickT said:


> Nope, still have the 980Ti.


Ugh so much want. Pm me what you want for the card and ill see maybe i can make a plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (20/9/17)

Marius Combrink said:


> Ugh so much want. Pm me what you want for the card and ill see maybe i can make a plan



PM Sent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (24/9/17)

NickT said:


> I know this isn't the classified section. But would any of you guys be interested in buying an nVidia Galax GTX980ti HOF Edition gfx card?


Hi, have you sold it already??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (24/9/17)

Constantbester said:


> Hi, have you sold it already??



I have a couple of people sniffing, but no one has officially asked for it. So yes, it's still available at present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (29/9/17)

Weekend of Gaming and no sleep begins. Fifa 18 vape fifa eat Vape fifa Vape Vape repeat...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shifty (30/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Weekend of Gaming and no sleep begins. Fifa 18 vape fifa eat Vape fifa Vape Vape repeat...
> 
> View attachment 108657


I got it aswell played an hour before i left for camping cant wait to play it this week 






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (30/9/17)

@Shifty yeah game play is better. Crossing the ball and the way it curls is insane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (30/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> @Shifty yeah game play is better. Crossing the ball and the way it curls is insane


I found defending a bit more challenging but gameplay is awsome 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

Oh, I need to be more active here! 
I play PC and PS4Pro. Waiting on the XbOX.
Currently busy finishing up Witcher 3 on the PC and Destiny on the PS.

Some random pics.
PC and recent cooler upgrade (it was getting a bit toasty):









Old pics of the study:








Monitor has since been mounted:




And since joining here there is now a mess of vape gear everywhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MrDeedz (1/10/17)

Had a few games vs bro yesterday on Fifa18 and so far my findings are :
Pros:
* players more realistic in there movements and character in real life on the pitch.
* crossing is amazing on how you actually see the ball deviate and bend in the air.
* finesse shots ain't a guaranteed goal as before

Cons:
* scoring is too easy when taking a shot
* scoring via a cross and header in the box is too easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

TheV said:


> Oh, I need to be more active here!
> I play PC and PS4Pro. Waiting on the XbOX.
> Currently busy finishing up Witcher 3 on the PC and Destiny on the PS.
> 
> ...



Wow, @TheV - what an awesome setup!
That screen..... Mmmm....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Had a few games vs bro yesterday on Fifa18 and so far my findings are :
> Pros:
> * players more realistic in there movements and character in real life on the pitch.
> * crossing is amazing on how you actually see the ball deviate and bend in the air.
> ...



Are you sleeping yet @MrDeedz ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/10/17)

Silver said:


> Wow, @TheV - what an awesome setup!
> That screen..... Mmmm....


Thanks bud. It's a work in progress but coming along nicely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrDeedz (1/10/17)

Silver said:


> Are you sleeping yet @MrDeedz ?


Don't want to be a spoiler but now that the hype is all over I'm already getting bored of fifa 18 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/10/17)

Think it's time to stop buying vape gear every month and start saving towards a HTC Vive and a Super awesome computer setup and then hello virtual reality gaming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Fran (6/10/17)

Anyone @ Rage for the lan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (6/10/17)

going on Sunday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/11/17)

Just picked up Wonder Boy: The Dragon's Trap on PS4 (PS+ discount)





Looks like an awesome platformer. Keen to give this one a try

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (20/11/17)

So big news (for me at least) this weekend is that there was some DLC released for Titan Quest!!!

Titan Quest Ragnarok!



At long last, Titan Quest continues its epic journey through the world of antiquity. A mysterious threat calls the heroes of Hades to the uncharted lands of northern Europe, where new enemies await and new powers and treasures are waiting to be found!

This new expansion to the acclaimed Anniversary Edition of Titan Quest adds a fifth act of unprecedented scope, along with many new and requested features including new weapon types and a 10th Mastery for your characters to learn.

*KEY FEATURES*
*New story act with dozens of new quests*

Brave the realms of the Celts, the Northmen and the Asgardian gods in the largest act to date

Revisit the other acts to find new items and secrets
*New 10th Mastery*

Become a Runemaster, a magical warrior fighting with both, spells and weapons

Combine newly learned with existing masteries for a total of 45 combinations
*New experience curve*

Reach level 85 and maximize your character’s potential
*New weapons and gear*

Find new and powerful gear, from colorful Celtic shields to famous weapons of Germanic legend.

New relics and charms for crafting, and a new option to improve even legendary items.

New thrown weapons strike the balance between range and speed!
*New Enemies and bosses*

From the denizens of Germany’s dark forests to the forces of Asgard itself.
*Improved character customization*

A wider variety of regional styles and color dyes

Finally: wear pants!
*Technical and QOL improvements*

New shaders and graphical effects

Improved ragdoll physics

Improved UI and combat feedback for total information

Improved control customization

Improved modding tools


Added to this there is a special on the Anniversary Edition (original game and Immortal Throne) on Steam at the moment, only R43.80!



I have bought this game about 10 times (along with Diablo and Torchlight 2) because I could never find the disc when I felt that unscratchable desire to play it again. At least now I have it on Steam... Forever!

Tagging @RichJB so he can start all over again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/17)

Stosta said:


> So big news (for me at least) this weekend is that there was some DLC released for Titan Quest!!!
> 
> Titan Quest Ragnarok!
> 
> ...



I think I wore out quite a few mice buttons on this game

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## CHase (23/11/17)

Please help i have not been able to put down Player Unknowns for about 4 months, i need help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (23/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (26/11/17)

thanks again @NickT this card is a real beast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (26/11/17)

Marius Combrink said:


> View attachment 114526
> thanks again @NickT this card is a real beast.


Which HOF is that? Looks great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (27/11/17)

TheV said:


> Which HOF is that? Looks great!



It’s the 980TI

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NickT (27/11/17)

Marius Combrink said:


> View attachment 114526
> thanks again @NickT this card is a real beast.



You’re more than welcome, mate. 

Again, good doing business with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (28/11/17)

Anybody in Nintendo Switch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (15/12/17)

COD WWII

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/17)

Lol @Petrus , i would have said you were watching a movie on your PC
Wow, it looks so realistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (15/12/17)

Thanks @Silver, the magic is a 1080ti and a 4k UHD display. 


Silver said:


> Lol @Petrus , i would have said you were watching a movie on your PC
> Wow, it looks so realistic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

Im old school



Graphics are so life like

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Petrus (15/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im old school
> View attachment 116363
> 
> 
> Graphics are so life like


I dibs the hat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

battleship for me plz and i will go 3rd in turn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shatter (15/12/17)

surely there must be a game or games one can play on the forums? Anyhow, anyone playing rust? or any other MMOrpg's that worth the while, minus the PTW

Trying the Path of Exile currently, not to bad so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (18/12/17)

I’m not the biggest gamer, but I do love playing Burnout whenever I get the chance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT (19/12/17)

So, while the Logitech Z906 5.1 system was pretty decent providing gaming audio, I wasn't overly enjoying it when it came to music. That meant it was time for an upgrade to...


http://www.eu.onkyo.com/en/products/ht-s7805-130982.html

It's slight overkill for my little man den, but I'm grinning from ear to ear. (however, the wife isn't overly impressed)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/12/17)

NickT said:


> So, while the Logitech Z906 5.1 system was pretty decent providing gaming audio, I wasn't overly enjoying it when it came to music. That meant it was time for an upgrade to...
> View attachment 116803
> 
> http://www.eu.onkyo.com/en/products/ht-s7805-130982.html
> ...


wow very nice
when it comes to quality sound there is no such thing as overkill

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (31/1/18)

Do I qualify as a vaping gamer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Willyza (31/1/18)

WoW.............
Nice.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 120743
> 
> Do I qualify as a vaping gamer!


Absolutely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 120743
> 
> Do I qualify as a vaping gamer!


This qualifies as hardcore gamer material actually!

I got something similar just so that I could play a game I wasted sooooo many hours on as a kid... Contra!

Turns out that I can't play it anymore. After hours I couldn't get past the first stage, which used to take me minutes. Goes to show that games used to be unforgiving, they're so different now and as a result so is the way I view them.

Anyone used to play Ultima Online? Imagine WoW, and if you die you lose EVERYTHING!!! My best mate had months of game-play time, and lost everything at one point. How many of us would be prepared to invest in that now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (31/1/18)

Jengz said:


> View attachment 120743
> 
> Do I qualify as a vaping gamer!



I got one for Christmas.

We have a Wii, Xbox 360 and a PS4, but this little old gem is doing most of the work nowadays.



Stosta said:


> This qualifies as hardcore gamer material actually!
> 
> I got something similar just so that I could play a game I wasted sooooo many hours on as a kid... Contra!
> 
> Turns out that I can't play it anymore. After hours I couldn't get past the first stage, which used to take me minutes. Goes to show that games used to be unforgiving, they're so different now and as a result so is the way I view them.



I can't believe how much I suck now at Contra, Mario and Islander Boy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Jengz (31/1/18)

Stosta said:


> This qualifies as hardcore gamer material actually!
> 
> I got something similar just so that I could play a game I wasted sooooo many hours on as a kid... Contra!
> 
> ...


Bru, I lost so much sleep over contra last night! 

This consol for R400 has brought back many memories hahaha I was already blowing the cartridge this morning before work because of dust issues! 

Oh man my best purchase since buying a vape

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (31/1/18)

@Stosta i forgot also, I suck ass at contra! I use to be the owe, I died about a million times trying to kill the first bra, but I’m in it to win it, wanna clock some of these games, if at all possible

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (31/1/18)

Jengz said:


> @Stosta i forgot also, I suck ass at contra! I use to be the owe, I died about a million times trying to kill the first bra, but I’m in it to win it, wanna clock some of these games, if at all possible


I'll bow down to your superiority if you do! I couldn't even get to the first boss! Last year I spent hours on Contra and Golden Axe, and I clearly don't have the patience to play old games!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (31/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I'll bow down to your superiority if you do! I couldn't even get to the first boss! Last year I spent hours on Contra and Golden Axe, and I clearly don't have the patience to play old games!



It’s going to take some redbulls, three slaves to wick and charge my mods and attys , a year supply of peanuts and raisins, year supply of mad mango and xxx, a catheter and a year long sabbatical. 

And after last night I’m actually contemplating the above after having so much fun

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (31/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Turns out that I can't play it anymore. After hours I couldn't get past the first stage, which used to take me minutes. Goes to show that games used to be unforgiving, they're so different now and as a result so is the way I view them.



That's a funny way of saying you got old son

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## TheV (31/1/18)

@Stosta, I thought you might appreciate the recent Star Wars additions to my "study":

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (31/1/18)

TheV said:


> @Stosta, I thought you might appreciate the recent Star Wars additions to my "study":


This @TheV ,looks epic . And on top of it , I am a big Doom fan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (31/1/18)

Petrus said:


> This @TheV ,looks epic . And on top of it , I am a big Doom fan.



Thanks @Petrus. I've been a Doom fan for many many years ... was really happy with the 2016 Doom. It was thoroughly enjoyable. One of the few games I bothered to clear 100%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (31/1/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Petrus. I've been a Doom fan for many many years ... was really happy with the 2016 Doom. It was thoroughly enjoyable. One of the few games I bothered to clear 100%.


I also finished the single player campaign, multilayer is also good. Do you play Titanfall 2? That is also epic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

TheV said:


> @Stosta, I thought you might appreciate the recent Star Wars additions to my "study":


Fantastic!!! You're just missing a Fallout canvas, and a Red Dead Redemption one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Fantastic!!! You're just missing a Fallout canvas, and a Red Dead Redemption one!


Thanks @Stosta. I haven't played either of those games so I don't think I'm allowed to put them up yet :|

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

Petrus said:


> I also finished the single player campaign, multilayer is also good. Do you play Titanfall 2? That is also epic.


I haven't played Titanfall 2 yet. Apparently the single player section isn't that long and that is all that I would be playing. I don't really do much multiplayer gaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Stosta. I haven't played either of those games so I don't think I'm allowed to put them up yet :|


    

Fallout has to be the best franchise of all time! As for RDR, you'll feel extremely hollow trying to play anything else after finishing that, between the two of them no other game comes close!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Fallout has to be the best franchise of all time! As for RDR, you'll feel extremely hollow trying to play anything else after finishing that, between the two of them no other game comes close!


I've tried Fallout 3 and 4 but didn't get far before I lost interest.
RDR I really wanted to play but didn't have a platform at the time.
Was hoping to catch up on RDR1 with the Xbox One X but I cancelled my order.
Hoping RDR2 lives up to the hype!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

TheV said:


> I've tried Fallout 3 and 4 but didn't get far before I lost interest.
> RDR I really wanted to play but didn't have a platform at the time.
> Was hoping to catch up on RDR1 with the Xbox One X but I cancelled my order.
> Hoping RDR2 lives up to the hype!


Fallout 4 wasn't great I must be honest, number three and New Vegas are wayyyy better!

RDR2 will! Rockstar don't stuff around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (1/2/18)

TheV said:


> I haven't played Titanfall 2 yet. Apparently the single player section isn't that long and that is all that I would be playing. I don't really do much multiplayer gaming.


Don't worry, I also love the single player campaigns. But Titanfall 2 is definitely worth. You will love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (1/2/18)

@TheV , another winner is Tom Clancy's Wildlands . The single player campaign is very long with excellent missions and the graphics is superb.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/2/18)

Vikings: Wolves of Midgard - has to be one of the best games but the developers stuffed it up by releasing it full of bugs and last week I had to uninstall the game after the 2nd time of losing all my level points, skill points, gift points and everything in my inventory. screw that, not playing it again after losing everything for the 2nd time. 

I'll stick to Titan Quest and Sacred 2: Fallen Angel. 

The other game I enjoy are mostly RPG based - Kingdoms of Amalur, Skyrim, and nothing beats Clive Barker's Jericho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Vikings: Wolves of Midgard - has to be one of the best games but the developers stuffed it up by releasing it full of bugs and last week I had to uninstall the game after the 2nd time of losing all my level points, skill points, gift points and everything in my inventory. screw that, not playing it again after losing everything for the 2nd time.
> 
> I'll stick to Titan Quest and Sacred 2: Fallen Angel.
> 
> The other game I enjoy are mostly RPG based - Kingdoms of Amalur, Skyrim, and nothing beats Clive Barker's Jericho.


I love Titan Quest!

I actually started a Conqueror (warfare + defense) this last weekend. I've never had much luck with melee chars but fingers crossed he is doing well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/18)

I'm also a single player gamer, don't do multiplayer at all. The Doom series does it for me, as well as racing games like Need for Speed, also enjoyed Grid 2. RTS games like Starcraft, Warcraft and the Command and Conquer series have also consumed huge amounts of my time 

@TheV have a look at Mad Max, this is one I really enjoyed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

Petrus said:


> Don't worry, I also love the single player campaigns. But Titanfall 2 is definitely worth. You will love it.





Petrus said:


> @TheV , another winner is Tom Clancy's Wildlands . The single player campaign is very long with excellent missions and the graphics is superb.


Thanks @Petrus. I shall make a plan to give both those titles a try in due time.

I'm currently busy with Just Cause 3 and it is loads of fun, albeit quite silly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm also a single player gamer, don't do multiplayer at all. The Doom series does it for me, as well as racing games like Need for Speed, also enjoyed Grid 2. RTS games like Starcraft, Warcraft and the Command and Conquer series have also consumed huge amounts of my time
> 
> @TheV have a look at Mad Max, this is one I really enjoyed.


@BumbleBee, I'm right there with you when it comes to those RTS titles. I was actually searching for a new RTS title this morning.

Mad Max was also good fun! Really enjoyed it. Don't think I actually finished it. And now that you are reminding me I'll try get back to it once I'm done with Just Cause 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (1/2/18)

TheV said:


> @BumbleBee, I'm right there with you when it comes to those RTS titles. I was actually searching for a new RTS title this morning.
> 
> Mad Max was also good fun! Really enjoyed it. Don't think I actually finished it. And now that you are reminding me I'll try get back to it once I'm done with Just Cause 3.


Its an out of this world massive improvement from 1 and 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/2/18)

TheV said:


> Thanks @Stosta. I haven't played either of those games so I don't think I'm allowed to put them up yet :|


YOU HAVENT PLAYED FALLOUT?????? ARE YOU A HEATHEN?????

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## huffnpuff (1/2/18)

TheV said:


> @BumbleBee, I'm right there with you when it comes to those RTS titles. I was actually searching for a new RTS title ...3.



For a tough new Single player RTS, have a look at They are Billions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> YOU HAVENT PLAYED FALLOUT?????? ARE YOU A HEATHEN?????


I missed the boat and tried to get into it way too late. Lost interest in both 3 and 4 soon after starting the games.
Maybe Fallout 5 will be the lucky winner?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

huffnpuff said:


> For a tough new Single player RTS, have a look at They are Billions.


I did actually come across that this morning. It is still Early Access at the moment, right? (not too keen on those)
The one thing that bothered me is it did not look very campaign orientated.
I'm looking for an RTS ala Warcraft, Starcraft, CnC, Red Alert ... something where I have a bunch of different types of missions to play through a story from both (or multiple) sides.
... Like the good old days

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

Constantbester said:


> Its an out of this world massive improvement from 1 and 2


They have just upped the game massively with 3. Seriously over the top fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/18)

TheV said:


> I did actually come across that this morning. It is still Early Access at the moment, right? (not too keen on those)
> The one thing that bothered me is it did not look very campaign orientated.
> I'm looking for an RTS ala Warcraft, Starcraft, CnC, Red Alert ... something where I have a bunch of different types of missions to play through a story from both (or multiple) sides.
> ... Like the good old days


Let me know if you find something worthwhile please 

@Rincewind has a bit of experience with that Billions one, maybe he can offer some input. It sounds way too involved for me, and too much work. I just wanna blow sh!t up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (1/2/18)

Do we have any rocket league fans up in here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (1/2/18)

@TheV They are Billions is quite a nice RTS but as far as I have played it there is only one type of mission. Base building/survival, and it is EXCEEDINGLY well named. Even on easy there are literally tens of thousands of zombies on the map that are constantly trying to get into your base from all directions, and if even 1 of the little buggers gets in you are generally screwed! Also, the bigger your base gets, the more noise you make, the more zombies you attract and if thats not enough every few days a giant horde arrives and tries to chew its way through your defenses. Great fun, but its no starcraft

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rincewind (1/2/18)

Came across this vid yesterday, this game would make me break my keyboard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Let me know if you find something worthwhile please
> 
> @Rincewind has a bit of experience with that Billions one, maybe he can offer some input. It sounds way too involved for me, and too much work. I just wanna blow sh!t up


I shall definitely do! I was feeling super nostalgic about the countless amount of hours wasted on Total Annihilation ... so I watched some footage... Nostalgia is DEFINITELY better left in the past!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (1/2/18)

Rincewind said:


> @TheV They are Billions is quite a nice RTS but as far as I have played it there is only one type of mission. Base building/survival, and it is EXCEEDINGLY well named. Even on easy there are literally tens of thousands of zombies on the map that are constantly trying to get into your base from all directions, and if even 1 of the little buggers gets in you are generally screwed! Also, the bigger your base gets, the more noise you make, the more zombies you attract and if thats not enough every few days a giant horde arrives and tries to chew its way through your defenses. Great fun, but its no starcraft


Thanks for the rundown @Rincewind. It sounds like a fun game but not quite what I'm looking for at the moment.
I will likely give it a bash at some stage, I'm sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eisenhorn (1/2/18)

"They are Billions" is pretty good and unforgivingly hard. It's a survival "Tower Defense" base building type game, not a traditional RTS.
Build base, manage resources, clear out areas of zombies to expand base, build defences to repel zombie waves in preparation for the final giant wave. Fail.. Try again. 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (1/2/18)

@Rincewind: are you the same guy from Prophecy?

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/2/18)

was a big big xbox one gamer online played battlefield, rainbow six siege ran my own clan on the xbox 360. had to give it up i was getting to angry and raging all the time. so i took up vaping and in turn helping my wife quit smoking 
now i ply boom beach on my tablet very sad indeed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (2/2/18)

@RainstormZA which prophecy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/2/18)

Rincewind said:


> @RainstormZA which prophecy?



Prophecy Shop / Forums

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (2/2/18)

Ah, nope. Thats gotta be some other Rincewind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (2/2/18)

Rincewind said:


> Ah, nope. Thats gotta be some other Rincewind


We're in kak if there's more than one of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (2/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rincewind (2/2/18)

@Stosta Seriously though, who is this other Rincewind?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (2/2/18)

Rincewind said:


> @Stosta Seriously though, who is this other Rincewind?


Absolutely no idea!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (2/2/18)

Lol relax guys. I thought he was a version of Rince that I knew back in my days with Prophecy Shop and Prophecy forums

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (2/2/18)

Wow must say. I am rather impressed with the visuals of this game so far. Anybody else played HZD before?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jono90 (14/3/18)

A little "PSA" for the PC gamers blowing clouds during gaming.
Make sure you blow them away from your rig or out a window especially if you have high airflow in your rig.
Juice does build up inside and tends to pool at the bottom of the case and on fans. If you have an AIO cooler then it builds up on the fans and can drip off and on your hardware. I recently upgraded my PC with a i7 8700k and a gtx 1080ti so i made sure i got a fan for my window to blow the vapour at.
some people seem to think it just passes through but it doesnt and it combines with dust and im sure it can conduct electricity and destroy your pc. so just make sure your aware when gaming and vaping where your vapour is going.
Especially with the gpu shortage you dont wanna loose a card now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (14/3/18)

Wow nice setup you have there 
Thanks for the headsup on the vapour build up

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jono90 (14/3/18)

thanks man. 
I was hot boxing my room like every night and one day i looked inside and it was a complete nightmare. took a whole day to take apart my old pc and clean everything. even the fan in my window has build up that drips off the base of it. but hell rather a R199 takealot fan than your rig.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (14/3/18)

Jono90 said:


> thanks man.
> I was hot boxing my room like every night and one day i looked inside and it was a complete nightmare. took a whole day to take apart my old pc and clean everything. even the fan in my window has build up that drips off the base of it. but hell rather a R199 takealot fan than your rig.


Yeah gaming rigs are not cheap to replace. I wasn't allowed to smoke indoors so kept that habit for vaping.

But good to know that vaping can damage electronics. 

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz (14/3/18)

Jono90 said:


> A little "PSA" for the PC gamers blowing clouds during gaming.
> Make sure you blow them away from your rig or out a window especially if you have high airflow in your rig.
> Juice does build up inside and tends to pool at the bottom of the case and on fans. If you have an AIO cooler then it builds up on the fans and can drip off and on your hardware. I recently upgraded my PC with a i7 8700k and a gtx 1080ti so i made sure i got a fan for my window to blow the vapour at.
> some people seem to think it just passes through but it doesnt and it combines with dust and im sure it can conduct electricity and destroy your pc. so just make sure your aware when gaming and vaping where your vapour is going.
> ...



That is a mighty fine gaming setup you have there @Jono90! I too just upgraded to the i7 8700K, paired with an AIO, a ton of fans and RGB lighting. I'll be sure to blow my vapor far away from my new PC.
Who would have thought vaping was bad for PC's 
Thanks for the heads up

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/3/18)

My setup. Commodore 1541

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/3/18)

Well not really, this is a internet pic. I freaking hate tech even though its my career. Just wanted to be part of the cool kids

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (14/3/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My setup. Commodore 1541
> 
> View attachment 125938


Roflmao!!! I used those in primary school - I've been in computers since I was 5 years old.

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (19/3/18)

Anyone here playing Rainbow Six Siege on PC? Keen to get a few people to team with if you are!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (20/3/18)

DOOM Baby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## TheV (20/3/18)

Petrus said:


> DOOM Baby.
> View attachment 126460


I think I'm about ready for my replay on this!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

@TheV , something tells me you would be interested in these!

https://www.takealot.com/doom-snapback-logo-cap/PLID47077619

https://www.takealot.com/quake-snapback-cap-logo-caps/PLID46988199

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (17/4/18)

Stosta said:


> @TheV , something tells me you would be interested in these!
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/doom-snapback-logo-cap/PLID47077619
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/quake-snapback-cap-logo-caps/PLID46988199


Oh hell yes! The Doom cap is cool ... but anything Quake

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/4/18)

my Xbox one broke a few months ago and i cant get the, cash to get one. i mis siege on Xbox
anyone have a very cheap Xbox one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/4/18)

So I decided to build the wife a PC.
guess what we did the entire weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

Played a bit of Hellgate: London over the weekend...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (23/4/18)

Nothing major gaming, but been Minecrafting a bit the past week. Haven't downloaded any of my steam games again. Think I need to get some shooting done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (23/4/18)

Marius Combrink said:


> View attachment 129996
> 
> So I decided to build the wife a PC.
> guess what we did the entire weekend


Awesome... Now that is a proper weekend with the SO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

Braki said:


> Nothing major gaming, but been Minecrafting a bit the past week. Haven't downloaded any of my steam games again. Think I need to get some shooting done.



I prefer my magic and swords - Kingdoms of Amalur, Skyrim, Fable III, Titan Quest, Wolves of Midgard. 

FPS games would be Hellgate London and Clive Barker's Jericho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (23/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I prefer my magic and swords - Kingdoms of Amalur, Skyrim, Fable III, Titan Quest, Wolves of Midgard.
> 
> FPS games would be Hellgate London and Clive Barker's Jericho.


I enjoyed Fable. Played some Skyrim but never carried on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (23/4/18)

Stosta said:


> @TheV , something tells me you would be interested in these!
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/doom-snapback-logo-cap/PLID47077619
> 
> https://www.takealot.com/quake-snapback-cap-logo-caps/PLID46988199


I neeeeeed this !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vape_N8th (23/4/18)

I have been completely Dark Souls crazy for 2 years now , I have completed all three of the titles and played through Demon Souls as well.

I own Dark Souls 3 on steam , Xbox one and Ps4..... I am busy with a Pyromancer playthrough on DS3 and when I need to take a break from it I play Bloodborne...... Guys I need help :')

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (23/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I prefer my magic and swords - Kingdoms of Amalur, Skyrim, Fable III, Titan Quest, Wolves of Midgard.
> 
> FPS games would be Hellgate London and Clive Barker's Jericho.


I enjoyed Fable. Played some Skyrim but never carried on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/4/18)

TheV said:


> Awesome... Now that is a proper weekend with the SO


Absolutely
Now I need to get her to start playing some FPS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/4/18)

Vape_N8th said:


> I have been completely Dark Souls crazy for 2 years now , I have completed all three of the titles and played through Demon Souls as well.
> 
> I own Dark Souls 3 on steam , Xbox one and Ps4..... I am busy with a Pyromancer playthrough on DS3 and when I need to take a break from it I play Bloodborne...... Guys I need help :')


yes you need help.
I played about 2 hours of Bloodborne and decided that I like my blood pressure low. so I sold it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

Marius Combrink said:


> yes you need help.
> I played about 2 hours of Bloodborne and decided that I like my blood pressure low. so I sold it



Deadspace would have given me an heart attack if I had tried to finish it. That damn thing lumbering behind me and making me jump out of my chair with fright

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/18)

This just arrived this morning, the first actual graphics card I’ve bought since about 2006

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (30/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This just arrived this morning, the first actual graphics card I’ve bought since about 2006
> 
> View attachment 130617


Awesome! What is it @BumbleBee?

I need a new card, and have been told not to go for anything lower than a 1050ti... I can't bring myself to spend R3k considering the amount of time I actually get to game these days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (30/4/18)

i find my self missing my xbox 
need to get me one asap think in this week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Awesome! What is it @BumbleBee?
> 
> I need a new card, and have been told not to go for anything lower than a 1050ti... I can't bring myself to spend R3k considering the amount of time I actually get to game these days.


I have an HD5000 series card - blew my socks away and it's a twinfrozr edition. Paid R750 for it lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (30/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I have an HD5000 series card - blew my socks away and it's a twinfrozr edition. Paid R750 for it lol


I might be able to get away with it actually, I know I don't need a big card because I haven't played a graphic-intense game for a while now, been stuck on Torchlight and Titan Quest for months now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I might be able to get away with it actually, I know I don't need a big card because I haven't played a graphic-intense game for a while now, been stuck on Torchlight and Titan Quest for months now!



Yeah I played Skyrim on max settings and it played beautifully - no frame lags at all.

Titan Quest is awesome! 

I played Wolves of Midgard. Awesome game but damn buggy. I gave up after the progression I made at a certain level/area made my character lose everything - I mean armour, skill points, all game process back to zero. No one has ever bothered to fix the major bug.

I just recently restarted Hellgate and now I remember why I stopped playing it - too repetitive. It's great for letting steam off though. 

The best FPS for me is Clive Barker's Jericho and Crysis.

RPG would be Kingdoms of Amalur and Fable. I love my swords and magic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Awesome! What is it @BumbleBee?
> 
> I need a new card, and have been told not to go for anything lower than a 1050ti... I can't bring myself to spend R3k considering the amount of time I actually get to game these days.


It's a 1050Ti 

This is about as far as I would allow my budget to stretch as I also don't get too much gaming time in. The 2GB 1050 is supposed to be just as good, the only game that takes advantage of the extra memory is Doom, so if Doom isn't your thing then go for the 2GB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> It's a 1050Ti
> 
> This is about as far as I would allow my budget to stretch as I also don't get too much gaming time in. The 2GB 1050 is supposed to be just as good, the only game that takes advantage of the extra memory is Doom, so if Doom isn't your thing then go for the 2GB.


Nice one!

Thanks, hopefully that means I can get something usable a lot sooner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/5/18)

always late to the party. finally replaced my gaming rig from way back in 2010  now i have abt 1tb worth of games to catch up on 

basic specs:
corsair 570x
b360 mobo
i5-8600
16gb ram
gtx 1060 gaming x 6gb
corsair watercooling on the cpu
some ssd and normal sata drives
new keyboard and mouse to keep it company

end result = zero sleep  and a permanent smile. quite happy with how neat the build finished up.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV (27/5/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> always late to the party. finally replaced my gaming rig from way back in 2010  now i have abt 1tb worth of games to catch up on
> 
> basic specs:
> corsair 570x
> ...


You finally decided to put the disco up!
Many happy hours of gaming buddy. You do indeed have a lot of catching up to do. Stop flying pigeons and start playing real games please 
And get a headset...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> always late to the party. finally replaced my gaming rig from way back in 2010  now i have abt 1tb worth of games to catch up on
> 
> basic specs:
> corsair 570x
> ...



Did you build it yourself?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Did you build it yourself?


Yup


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/5/18)

TheV said:


> You finally decided to put the disco up!
> Many happy hours of gaming buddy. You do indeed have a lot of catching up to do. Stop flying pigeons and start playing real games please
> And get a headset...


Thanks buddy
That Pigeon wS hilarious


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Yup


Cool rig. Much cheaper to do it yourself 

Were you a member on prophecy forums many moons ago?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Cool rig. Much cheaper to do it yourself
> 
> Were you a member on prophecy forums many moons ago?


Hehe no. Vaughan also mentioned something similar.


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hehe no. Vaughan also mentioned something similar.



Hehe I knew a lot of people back then and the shop got shut down. The forums also went too. But Carbonite is still running. I actually worked for prophecy shop.


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Hehe I knew a lot of people back then and the shop got shut down. The forums also went too. But Carbonite is still running. I actually worked for prophecy shop.


I remember the set up
Always was a valuable resource


----------



## RainstormZA (27/5/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I remember the set up
> Always was a valuable resource


And lots of trolls lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/18)

Marius Combrink said:


> View attachment 129996
> 
> So I decided to build the wife a PC.
> guess what we did the entire weekend


played DIABLO !!!!


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/18)

OK my fellow gamers , what I would like to know is :
What was your first game/s that you bought and played for weeks/ months , I m talking about games from WAAAAY back ?
ODDWORLD
DUKE NUKEM
HERETIC


----------



## Gersh (23/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 136343
> OK my fellow gamers , what I would like to know is :
> What was your first game/s that you bought and played for weeks/ months , I m talking about games from WAAAAY back ?
> ODDWORLD
> ...



Dangerous Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (23/6/18)

Phoenix, pacman and 100 other atari games.
First pc games Leisure Suit Larry and Kings Quest

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raslin (23/6/18)

Any Star Citizen players here? Just bit tge bullet and bought a ship. Looks like the vape budget is going to be replaced soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/6/18)

Playing Skyrim atm. This time tweaks with game mods and console commands. God mode is awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/6/18)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 136343
> OK my fellow gamers , what I would like to know is :
> What was your first game/s that you bought and played for weeks/ months , I m talking about games from WAAAAY back ?
> ODDWORLD
> ...


Try hexxen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NickT (23/6/18)

Colin McRae Rally 2.0

I easily drove to the moon and back on that one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (23/6/18)

Ping Pong if I remember correctly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

This is probably the worst possible thread I could post this in...

But I need someone to tell me that buying this is totally not worth while!

*Fallout 76 - Collector's Power T-51b Armour Edition*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> This is probably the worst possible thread I could post this in...
> 
> But I need someone to tell me that buying this is totally not worth while!
> 
> *Fallout 76 - Collector's Power T-51b Armour Edition*



Thank goodness I never got into collecting. 

Did you read the price correctly? That's nuts. For that price I'd want the head developer to have me over for dinner!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> This is probably the worst possible thread I could post this in...
> 
> But I need someone to tell me that buying this is totally not worth while!
> 
> *Fallout 76 - Collector's Power T-51b Armour Edition*


can't help you there buddy
in my book you should have bought it already

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Thank goodness I never got into collecting.
> 
> Did you read the price correctly? That's nuts. For that price I'd want the head developer to have me over for dinner!


Yeah but I mean a proper helmet! With a working voice modulator, LED headlamp, and VATS sound-effects!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Yeah but I mean a proper helmet! With a working voice modulator, LED headlamp, and VATS sound-effects!!!



Nah... I am poking fun. I wouldn't because I'm a cheapskate, but that must be pretty damn amazing.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/7/18)

Knowing gamers, it will probably sell like hot cakes.


----------



## TheV (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Yeah but I mean a proper helmet! With a working voice modulator, LED headlamp, and VATS sound-effects!!!


The real question is how are you going to deal with the 127 day wait for the product you just ordered?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

TheV said:


> The real question is how are you going to deal with the 127 day wait for the product you just ordered?


Hahaha! I sent my wife an email showing her, telling her how insane it would be to pay R4k for a game and some toys. She also asked how long ago I bought it!

I really don't think I can... But FML that is just amazing, especially as I'm a big Fallout fanboy.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I sent my wife an email showing her, telling her how insane it would be to pay R4k for a game and some toys. She also asked how long ago I bought it!
> 
> I really don't think I can... But FML that is just amazing, especially as I'm a big Fallout fanboy.


can we dibs on non vaping gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I sent my wife an email showing her, telling her how insane it would be to pay R4k for a game and some toys. She also asked how long ago I bought it!
> 
> I really don't think I can... But FML that is just amazing, especially as I'm a big Fallout fanboy.


Full-Scale *Wearable* T-51 Power Armor Helmet with West Tek Canvas Carrying Bag
^^^ wearable! 
You know you want to... need to... have to

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> can we dibs on non vaping gear





TheV said:


> Full-Scale *Wearable* T-51 Power Armor Helmet with West Tek Canvas Carrying Bag
> ^^^ wearable!
> You know you want to... need to... have to



Knew this was a bad idea when I posted it on here...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Knew this was a bad idea when I posted it on here...


I understand why you did it though ... you will get the necessary support to motivate you to complete the purchase. Do not worry!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Knew this was a bad idea when I posted it on here...


we back you 100% buddy 
don't lose focus now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I sent my wife an email showing her, telling her how insane it would be to pay R4k for a game and some toys. She also asked how long ago I bought it!
> 
> I really don't think I can... But FML that is just amazing, especially as I'm a big Fallout fanboy.



The correct answer would have been that you had won it on the forum, I recall reading someone saying that's a thing around here nowadays

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

Hahahaha! I won it on the forum and coincidentally we're not doing anything for a few months!

Sometimes I don't get my own logic... I've been needing a new graphics card for my pc for months now, but not prepared to spend R3k on one, and anything less seems pointless, so I just move my PC into the garage for storage. But a helmet that I'll never wear and regret buying forever for R4k? Well here's my money no worries!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha! I won it on the forum and coincidentally we're not doing anything for a few months!


You should never have to lie to your SO!
If she is still asking unwarranted questions you clearly haven't been applying the beatings correctly.
Putting her in her place doesn't just mean keeping her in the kitchen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

TheV said:


> You should never have to lie to your SO!
> If she is still asking unwarranted questions you clearly haven't been applying the beatings correctly.
> Putting her in her place doesn't just mean keeping her in the kitchen.


LMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

TheV said:


> You should never have to lie to your SO!
> If she is still asking unwarranted questions you clearly haven't been applying the beatings correctly.
> Putting her in her place doesn't just mean keeping her in the kitchen.


u got it wrong @Stosta is the receiving one in that household. he has shown me the bruises

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheV (10/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> u got it wrong @Stosta is the receiving one in that household. he has shown me the bruises


Maybe that is why he NEEDS the mask? To hide the bruises and so that he can cry more freely?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

TheV said:


> Maybe that is why he NEEDS the mask? To hide the bruises and so that he can cry more freely?


i think he may need a suit of armor


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

TheV said:


> Maybe that is why he NEEDS the mask? To hide the bruises and so that he can cry more freely?





BioHAZarD said:


> i think he may need a suit of armor



You guys are right in that I'm the beaten and not the beater!

Even with a full suit of power armour my wife would **** me up!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/18)

Thats cool af!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha! I won it on the forum and coincidentally we're not doing anything for a few months!
> 
> Sometimes I don't get my own logic... I've been needing a new graphics card for my pc for months now, but not prepared to spend R3k on one, and anything less seems pointless, so I just move my PC into the garage for storage. But a helmet that I'll never wear and regret buying forever for R4k? Well here's my money no worries!


I started off wanting a new pc. The price I wanted to pay for a complete setup ended up being the cost of the graphics card alone

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

Christos said:


> I started off wanting a new pc. The price I wanted to pay for a complete setup ended up being the cost of the graphics card alone


sell some mods


----------



## Willyza (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> eah but I mean a proper helmet! With a working voice modulator, LED headlamp, and VATS sound-effects!!!


How are you going to drink your drink now ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

Willyza said:


> How are you going to drink your drink now ???


I was looking for a picture of a guy drinking through a straw with a mask on, but I came across this and decided I had gone far enough into the wild interwebs...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (10/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> sell some mods


Pc has already been purchased and operational.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

Christos said:


> Pc has already been purchased and operational.


Ahh my bad

Sent from the abyss


----------



## Willyza (10/7/18)

@BioHAZarD
+-30 years ago what games where playing online ???


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

Willyza said:


> @BioHAZarD
> +-30 years ago what games where playing online ???


Haha how old do u think I am.... 
Back then we played outside. Nobody had pc's


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Haha how old do u think I am....
> Back then we played outside. Nobody had pc's


Back then I was still soiling myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Back then I was still soiling myself.


What's changed??

Hehe

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (10/7/18)

Willyza said:


> @BioHAZarD
> +-30 years ago what games where playing online ???


In 1988 I think zork may have been around

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (10/7/18)

ok ok 20 year then lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (10/7/18)

Willyza said:


> ok ok 20 year then lol


20 years ago quake was around I think.... and carmageddon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (11/7/18)

Christos said:


> 20 years ago quake was around I think.... and carmageddon


That Granny never stood a chance with her walker!

CUNNING STUNT BONUS!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Greyz (11/7/18)

I started playing PUBG 4 months ago. 
I had lots of friends.
I went out every weekend.
I was the life of the party.

Now I spend hours alone.
On a map with 100 players.
Hiding behind rocks and trees, sniping.
Doing anything for a Chicken Dinner.

My life for an 8x Scope #PUBG #FOREVERALONE

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (11/7/18)

Greyz said:


> I started playing PUBG 4 months ago.
> I had lots of friends.
> I went out every weekend.
> I was the life of the party.
> ...


But you're happier now than you were four months ago right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (11/7/18)

Stosta said:


> But you're happier now than you were four months ago right?



I might not be happier but my wallet sure is smiling with all the money I'm not spending

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (11/7/18)

Greyz said:


> I started playing PUBG 4 months ago.
> I had lots of friends.
> I went out every weekend.
> I was the life of the party.
> ...


I bought the game but keep getting killed. 
Haven't played it in 2 weeks. 
I can get to the last 10 though.


----------



## craigb (11/7/18)

Christos said:


> I bought the game but keep getting killed.
> *Haven't played it in 2 weeks.
> I can get to the last 10 though.*


Pretty much sums up my Fortnite and Realm Royale experience too.


----------



## Christos (11/7/18)

craigb said:


> Pretty much sums up my Fortnite and Realm Royale experience too.


I was enjoying being a rail gun god in quake champions until the free offer ended

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (11/7/18)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/7/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 138352


thats the @Christos we know
overkill to the max 

looks epic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/7/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 138352


BTW u do know that they sell smaller screens .... you dont have to buy a laptop for the extra screens

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (11/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> BTW u do know that they sell smaller screens .... you dont have to buy a laptop for the extra screens


The laptops are my everyday carrys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (11/7/18)

Christos said:


> I bought the game but keep getting killed.
> Haven't played it in 2 weeks.
> I can get to the last 10 though.



When I first installed PUBG on my PC I think I won like every 3rd game, till I reached Level 20... then shit got real, fast!
Now just making Top 10 on PC is like a win for me too. The problem with PC is there are too many cheaters.
Aimbots and Hot keys are ruining the fun, the cheaters are so obvious too running around like The Flash and hitting almost impossible consecutive Headshots. I think it's time to start a new profile coz weaiting 2min to get into a game only die within 2min isn't much fun.

That said it's the Duo and Squad battles that I enjoy more over Solo. Co-ordinating and holding a bridge hostage with 3 friends only to take out all players trying to cross it to the safe zone is very satisfying

PUBG Mobile is where I have been having alot more success - if you connect a keyboard and mouse to your Android phone, you will be a king amongst the touch screen bound players.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (11/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> thats the @Christos we know
> overkill to the max
> 
> looks epic


Overkill or over-compensation?

But holy crap that must be amazing!!!


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Overkill or over-compensation?
> 
> But holy crap that must be amazing!!!


haha
not gonna venture a comment on that one


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Overkill or over-compensation?
> 
> But holy crap that must be amazing!!!


he must have eyes on the side of his head that screen is soooo wide

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (11/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> he must have eyes on the side of his head that screen is soooo wide


I've experienced cramp in my fingers and hands during gaming sessions, but never pulled a muscle in my neck!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/7/18)

@Gizmo has the same screen! Its amazing  will post some pics of our setups this evening


----------



## craigb (11/7/18)

Stosta said:


> gaming sessions


Is that what they are calling it these days



Stosta said:


> never pulled a muscle in my neck!


... do I even need to comment?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (11/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Overkill or over-compensation?
> 
> But holy crap that must be amazing!!!


It's actually perfect.
Biggest bonus has been working on this screen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/7/18)

Christos said:


> It's actually perfect.
> Biggest bonus has been working on this screen.


i dont think u need it
you can send it to me please
i might even pay for shipping

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (11/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> i dont think u need it
> you can send it to me please
> i might even pay for shipping


Box is too big  couks barely fit in my boot with the seats down.


----------



## Greyz (11/7/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 138352



OMH - I am imagining PUBG on that beastly screen!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/7/18)

Christos said:


> Box is too big  couks barely fit in my boot with the seats down.


is ok ill drive up to fetch it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shadowfury (13/7/18)

Any Heroes of the Storm players around that's looking to join forces for ranked 5v5?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (13/7/18)

Howzit guys.

Playing csgo - nova 1 and pubg.

Pubg im inbetween update player. Capped aint fun with pubg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 138352



@Christos - i love that screen!
Am in the market for a major upgrade on my computer

I have two HP ZR24W screens

Is there any advantage to having one very large screen versus two separate screens?
I dont need that much screen for my spreadsheets and i dont do gaming
I always have my browser on the right and excel/other main programs on the left
So when i open my browser it automatically goes to the right screen
What happens on yours? Does it remember where it was last?
Sorry if its a dumb question but that kind of thing is important to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (15/7/18)

Silver said:


> @Christos - i love that screen!
> Am in the market for a major upgrade on my computer
> 
> I have two HP ZR24W screens
> ...


Well it does remember position etc.
If you want more real estate I would look at a 4k monitor that will give you 4 times the real estate a 1080p monitor gives since you aren't worried about refresh rates. 

The advantage of one big monitor is firstly the amount of space you have e.g. I can see hundreds of columns before I have to scroll. Secondly I actually think one monitor is a cleaner approach than 2 or 3 monitors.

The screen I have can be seen as 3x 24" or 2x27" coming in at 49" but it has a refresh rate of 144hz which is preferable for gaming. 
Basically there is no screen bezel between your 3x 24" configuration.

For work I must say that it has made my productivity increase as I can see a lot more and don't have to scroll that often and I don't have to look at the task bar to find a open application etc.

I was previously using a 27" with 120hz refresh rate for work mostly and would have preferred a 4k monitor but I think in a year or 2 4k monitors with decent specs will be more readily available for pcs.

Also, I never considered this but I needed a new desk to house my new monitor for its sheer size.


You can see the advantage of more pixels here. 
Currently I'm on 3840x1080.

Before you look away from gaming hardware, I find the gaming equipment to have better features and work better for me for work than let's say a professional setup. 
E.g. a gaming keyboard with mx cherry blue keys and RGB backlit is not designed for business use but the keyboard is designed for typing and the backlit is a really nice feature if you work in the dark a lot.

I am happy to discuss prices and hardware with you via PM but please remember I spent money on overclocking equipment and slightly better cooling that you would not necessarily need at all.
I do some fairly hardware dependant bulk processing so a beefy "gaming" machines works 2 fold for me as a work pc and a gaming pc.

Did I mention cold boot in under 3 seconds

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (15/7/18)

Oh @Christos - that above info is like music to my ears
Will probably have to start another thread or PM to take it further not to derail the gamers thread
But thanks so much for your inputs here
Can see you have given this much thought and i appreciate that

PS - i do like cooling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/7/18)

Christos said:


> Did I mention cold boot in under 3 seconds



Now thats a winner! I often tell people don't go for a dual core system. I went quadcore 8 years ago and have not looked back since - well it's been 8/9 years since I upgraded.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (15/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now thats a winner! I often tell people don't go for a dual core system. I went quadcore 8 years ago and have not looked back since - well it's been 8/9 years since I upgraded.


It's been about 7 years since I upgraded and I must say I was blown away! I'm still happy with my old systems for what they did they still do very well but I never imagined the performance I was missing out on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (24/7/18)

@RainstormZA ...

http://www.loot.co.za/product/monopoly-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/jnbl-4912-g730

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/7/18)

Stosta said:


> @RainstormZA ...
> 
> http://www.loot.co.za/product/monopoly-the-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/jnbl-4912-g730



Hahahahahaha that would be awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (7/10/18)

There was a thread here somewhere that contained a link to some web site that rated your PC. Can not find it now, can anyone point me in the correct direction?

Thanks/Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/18)

Spring cleaning done. 
All see through and shiny again.















Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (14/10/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Spring cleaning done.
> All see through and shiny again.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking rig.

Haven't cleaned mine in ages! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Nice looking rig.
> 
> Haven't cleaned mine in ages!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


i try to do mine every 2 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (14/10/18)

I should seriously get back into the habit, when leaft it gets sticky and then just an issue to remove dust. 

However, I am due for an upgrade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> I should seriously get back into the habit, when leaft it gets sticky and then just an issue to remove dust.
> 
> However, I am due for an upgrade.


Easy fix. Do the upgrade

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/10/18)

have been off games for few years now. Last game I played was Call of duty ghosts just the campaign, and since I was in india we were still playing Counter strike condition zero on our local LAN (the entire suburb was connected with a LAN network and since the high population density was high we had ample players). Where so I start again now ?
I mostly play FPS games. My plan is to catch up with call of duty again to start with Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare. 
At the moment I am on a LTE, will be getting a fiber connection hopefully soon, What multiplayer games do you play here ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (27/10/18)

Playing Fable III at the moment

My games of preference are RPG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/10/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> have been off games for few years now. Last game I played was Call of duty ghosts just the campaign, and since I was in india we were still playing Counter strike condition zero on our local LAN (the entire suburb was connected with a LAN network and since the high population density was high we had ample players). Where so I start again now ?
> I mostly play FPS games. My plan is to catch up with call of duty again to start with Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare.
> At the moment I am on a LTE, will be getting a fiber connection hopefully soon, What multiplayer games do you play here ???


Destiny 2 can be fun in a clan. 
you got plenty of Call of Duty and Battlefield's to catch up on. I play both FPS and RPG and also still playing catch up with all the titles i missed out on.
Currently busy with Fallout 4 and Wolfenstein: The new colossus.

Don't forget to play the last Doom and don't be in 2 much of a hurry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/11/18)

hi, can anyone assist me please, my son is a Fortnite freak and for Christmas he wants "V bucks"

soooooo, how does one get hold of these bucks ?

and any idea how many "Real bucks" they cost ?

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (3/11/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, can anyone assist me please, my son is a Fortnite freak and for Christmas he wants "V bucks"
> 
> soooooo, how does one get hold of these bucks ?
> 
> ...


https://www.microsoft.com/en-za/p/fortnite-1-000-v-bucks/c0f5ht9nv86p?activetab=pivot:overviewtab

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/11/18)

daniel craig said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-za/p/fortnite-1-000-v-bucks/c0f5ht9nv86p?activetab=pivot:overviewtab



thanks @daniel craig !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (4/11/18)

any rust gamers here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/11/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> any rust gamers here?


Rusty gamers. Sure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/11/18)

Pho3niX90 said:


> any rust gamers here?



I also haven't gammed in ages so I'm pretty rusty .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/11/18)

Picked this up today busy loading onto system. Cant wait heard good things on this Title .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/11/18)

diablo coming to iOS
https://9to5mac.com/2018/11/02/blizzard-diablo-immortal-ios/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (5/11/18)

The Diablo Immortal announcement is such a massive insult and slap in the face of their fans. I used to buy everything they made other than WoW and Overwatch as those are not my genres but now no more money from me. Voting with my wallet to tell them to shove this garbage where the sun don't shine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/11/18)

looking forward to this one. upgrade time again

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/11/18)

finished playing call of duty modern warfare 3 and call of duty advanced warfare. Next up black ops 3 and then will play infinite warfare.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> finished playing call of duty modern warfare 3 and call of duty advanced warfare. Next up black ops 3 and then will play infinite warfare.


Ever played Crysis 1 & 2?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ever played Crysis 1 & 2?


I tried, too much stealth in the game, I am more of a rambo guy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I tried, too much stealth in the game, I am more of a rambo guy


Haha what does that say about me? Stealthy and deadly?

Bwhahahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/11/18)

Hellgate: London
Re-released @Stosta 

https://nichegamer.com/2018/10/24/hellgate-london-returns-on-steam-with-new-publisher/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hellgate: London
> Re-released @Stosta
> 
> https://nichegamer.com/2018/10/24/hellgate-london-returns-on-steam-with-new-publisher/


Ooooh Hellgate London!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/11/18)

Cautiously optimistic about this game. Nice to see a variation of the CryEngine. What titan quest should have evolved too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

Man, I loved Titan Quest. 

Sacred 2 Fallen Angel was also good, just like Titan Quest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Cautiously optimistic about this game. Nice to see a variation of the CryEngine. What titan quest should have evolved too.




Ooooh now I need that game

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Man, I loved Titan Quest.
> 
> Sacred 2 Fallen Angel was also good, just like Titan Quest.


Lost far 2 much time on those games. I think i still have the original disc's for both somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ooooh now I need that game


Still in Alpha. We gonna wait a while for the final version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Lost far 2 much time on those games. I think i still have the original disc's for both somewhere.


Try Skyrim and Kingdoms of Amalur, I think I spent a total of 6 months on those games

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Try Skyrim and Kingdoms of Amateur, I think I spent a total of 6 months on those games


Did those 2. Lost days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Man, I loved Titan Quest.
> 
> Sacred 2 Fallen Angel was also good, just like Titan Quest.


i knew it was somewhere  the days before digital libraries.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/11/18)

Dint like Cod black ops 3 a bit, but finished it. Is black ops 4 any good ? 
Playing doom now 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Dint like Cod black ops 3 a bit, but finished it. Is black ops 4 any good ?
> Playing doom now
> 
> Sent from aPhone


it wont beat Doom 

also look at
COD: WW2 & Battlefield 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (20/11/18)

I know the producer of Titan Quest (Richard Browne) from another forum. I took every build in the game, all 32 of them, to at least level 60. I wanted to try level 75 for all but that was too much. I only got one build there, my Brigand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/18)

RichJB said:


> I know the producer of Titan Quest (Richard Browne) from another forum. I took every build in the game, all 32 of them, to at least level 60. I wanted to try level 75 for all but that was too much. I only got one build there, my Brigand.


That is a serious time investment

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (20/11/18)

Yeah, getting my Brigand from 70 to 75 took about as long as getting from 1 to 70. It's insane how slow it goes towards the end. So then I gave up on that idea. Getting the rest to 60 wasn't too bad, it's early Legendary in most cases.

It's a pity that the game's drop mechanics were so borked. It's incredible but in all the Xmax and 3x boss runs I did, I never once found Ferrus Gnossi. There were several other uniques I never found too, although I did have around 90% of the game's uniques by the time I finished.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/18)

RichJB said:


> Yeah, getting my Brigand from 70 to 75 took about as long as getting from 1 to 70. It's insane how slow it goes towards the end. So then I gave up on that idea. Getting the rest to 60 wasn't too bad, it's early Legendary in most cases.
> 
> It's a pity that the game's drop mechanics were so borked. It's incredible but in all the Xmax and 3x boss runs I did, I never once found Ferrus Gnossi. There were several other uniques I never found too, although I did have around 90% of the game's uniques by the time I finished.


I tried GrimDawn for a while but it got boring pretty quickly. Hoping that Wolcen will be the next worthwhile aRPG

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darius1332 (20/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> I tried GrimDawn for a while but it got boring pretty quickly. Hoping that Wolcen will be the next worthwhile aRPG



I am loving Grim Dawn right now, once builds are figured out it can be a bunch of fun with good loot and lore, Mod support means it can be changed to be more difficult or even add totally new campaigns.

Wolcen was fun in Alpha but the Beta redid the whole game, didn't get a chance to try it out but reviews look good, will join the next open beta session.

Since next Wolcen open beta will probably still test multiplayer how about we form a group?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/18)

Darius1332 said:


> I am loving Grim Dawn right now, once builds are figured out it can be a bunch of fun with good loot and lore, Mod support means it can be changed to be more difficult or even add totally new campaigns.
> 
> Wolcen was fun in Alpha but the Beta redid the whole game, didn't get a chance to try it out but reviews look good, will join the next open beta session.
> 
> Since next Wolcen open beta will probably still test multiplayer how about we form a group?


yeah i need to give it another go.
will definitely consider a group when i have some free time again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Befokski (21/11/18)

Grim Dawn was fun for the first couple of hours but now... Meh... - Nothing can beat Titan Quest and Runescape 2007 Version (Yes, I know... But I spent most of my primary school afternoons and weekends playing it...) in the RPG department IMO.

Anyone into VR? Was planning on getting a PS4 and RDR2 buuuutt got a Vive instead... and no regrets so far! Currently hooked on Fall Out 4 VR, Contagion, Doom VFR and Beat Saber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (22/11/18)

Have had my Vive for a while now, it changes EVERYTHING! Recently moved to a different room so have to remount my sensors hope I have time this weekend. If you like space sims at all Elite Dangerous is absolutely gorgeous. If you have Star Trek Bridge Crew always looking for people to try that. Otherwise for FPS fantasy The Wizards is a blast and for some western gun play Guns'n Stories: Bulletproof is the best wave shooter I have tried so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Befokski (22/11/18)

Not a big space fan when it comes to games.

I Like walking around and shooting more than anything else. I'll give Guns'n'Stories and The Wizards a try though.

Also bought Arizona Sunshine, Zero Caliber and Keep Talking & Nobody explodes VR (one of the best party games to have IMO) last night, so I'll try them as soon as I finish Fall Out's campaign.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/12/18)

Who here has played Clive Barker's Jericho? 

I'm starting again now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Who here has played Clive Barker's Jericho?
> 
> I'm starting again now.


I remember playing it but that was very very long ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto (2/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Who here has played Clive Barker's Jericho?
> 
> I'm starting again now.


I read the book years ago, didn't know it was also a game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

supermoto said:


> I read the book years ago, didn't know it was also a game.


Horror. Survival game

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/12/18)

Blah I couldn't play it, no gpu fan and still waiting for the replacement to be shipped to SA from China... It plays like crap with the onboard graphics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Blah I couldn't play it, no gpu fan and still waiting for the replacement to be shipped to SA from China... It plays like crap with the onboard graphics.


what gpu you playing with? the fanless one i mean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> what gpu you playing with? the fanless one i mean


Amd Radeon HD5750, I think.

Ah here it is. 

MSI AMD RADEON 5770 Twinfrozr Hawk edition

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (2/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Amd Radeon HD5750, I think.
> 
> Ah here it is.
> 
> ...


thought i could help you out but my old tech in the previous box would be a step in the wrong direction

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/12/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> thought i could help you out but my old tech in the previous box would be a step in the wrong direction


Lol yup had this card for 7 years now and only paid R750 for it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (3/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Who here has played Clive Barker's Jericho?



So he's gone from vaping advocacy into game design then?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/12/18)

RichJB said:


> So he's gone from vaping advocacy into game design then?


On the game's style, Eurogamer stated that "Clive Barker's contribution to the concept and narrative direction of the game will certainly help get the attention of horror fans"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/12/18)

Oh sorry, the vaping advocacy guy is Clive Bates, not Barker. Still, I bet he'd have some good input into the horror genre too. TFA Honey *shudder*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/1/20)

I never in my life really played games. Played a bit on a Sega when I was young. Bought a ps3 years ago for the blueray player and to put my music photos and videos on think I tried a game once on it that came with the console. On the tablet I only play madskills motox when Im really bored. Till now.

After getting my son a ps4 for xmas he asked me to play Fortnite with him, so last Sunday I opened an account and started playing. I know fortnite is probably old news by now, but I am hooked. Dont know how long it will last but this week I have played it every day.
And Im pissing of my son and his friends, they build like maniacs and the fingers run through the buttons. My son only has on duo victory with me. I cant build, dont even know what buttons to build with. But I have 5 battle royal solo victories allready. Must be my infantry days coming back. I just hide amd stay out of trouble. Two victories my only kill in the match was the last player standing.

So this old man is a gamer now, maybe its a midlife crisis and will end soon. I even gone to buy v bucks for a skin or two and funny dance moves

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I never in my life really played games. Played a bit on a Sega when I was young. Bought a ps3 years ago for the blueray player and to put my music photos and videos on think I tried a game once on it that came with the console. On the tablet I only play madskills motox when Im really bored. Till now.
> 
> After getting my son a ps4 for xmas he asked me to play Fortnite with him, so last Sunday I opened an account and started playing. I know fortnite is probably old news by now, but I am hooked. Dont know how long it will last but this week I have played it every day.
> And Im pissing of my son and his friends, they build like maniacs and the fingers run through the buttons. My son only has on duo victory with me. I cant build, dont even know what buttons to build with. But I have 5 battle royal solo victories allready. Must be my infantry days coming back. I just hide amd stay out of trouble. Two victories my only kill in the match was the last player standing.
> ...


I got hooked on ...Fallout -76- Wastelands on Steam And just for fun...Age of empires 2 , the game that ate away many hours of sleep in my youth .

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/4/20)

Befokski said:


> Not a big space fan when it comes to games.
> 
> I Like walking around and shooting more than anything else. I'll give Guns'n'Stories and The Wizards a try though.
> 
> Also bought Arizona Sunshine, Zero Caliber and Keep Talking & Nobody explodes VR (one of the best party games to have IMO) last night, so I'll try them as soon as I finish Fall Out's campaign.


Check out Fallout's 76 and Wastelands ,released last week.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (24/4/20)

Who plays satisfactory on pc and bf4 on Xbox one?


----------



## NecroticAngel (11/7/20)

Playing Hellblade Senuas Sacrifice, got it as a birthday gift. Awesome fun so far, really hard and bone chilling!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (11/7/20)

cod warzone players on here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShortCutNinja (17/9/20)

Anyone got their pre order in for PS5 today?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/9/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Anyone got their pre order in for PS5 today?


Ill rather waste my money on something useful, like prostitutes

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ill rather waste my money on something useful, like prostitutes



Or Vape Juice! Or Mods! Or Atties! Basically anything but a gaming console

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Or Vape Juice! Or Mods! Or Atties! Basically anything but a gaming console


A gaming pc?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/9/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Anyone got their pre order in for PS5 today?


My son want one, but SA prices are ridiculous. Will wait a few months then it would probably 2k less

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> A gaming pc?


Anytime!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (17/9/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Anyone got their pre order in for PS5 today?



Going to wait a bit. Let them iron out the kinks in the gen 1 and then I'll get one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Adephi (17/9/20)

I saw today the games alone will be in the region of R1400. 

Guess it's me and Candy Crush for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (22/9/20)

Oi vey.

I have an X box 360 that originally was used by my wife and daughter for exercise and yoga. That only lasted a while so I bought a few first person shooter games and found I enjoyed them. Lots of Battlefields and Tom Clancy stuff, Black ops.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (22/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/20)

Looking forward to this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## KarlDP (22/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Looking forward to this
> 
> View attachment 208443



Yup. Also gonna get it on Steam for now. Gonna be an epic game so very excited for it.

Gonna have to pass on the PS5 for now sadly. Dont have the kinda cash plus my PS4 still going good.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/20)

KarlDP said:


> Yup. Also gonna get it on Steam for now. Gonna be an epic game so very excited for it.
> 
> Gonna have to pass on the PS5 for now sadly. Dont have the kinda cash plus my PS4 still going good.


I'll stick to upgrading my pc over the console options

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. B (22/9/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> I'll stick to upgrading my pc over the console options


I'll be getting it for my ps4. 

Yes I am a console peasant and yes @BioHAZarD has tried to convert me to the PC Master race but that hasn't happened... yet

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/20)

Mr. B said:


> I'll be getting it for my ps4.
> 
> Yes I am a console peasant and yes @BioHAZarD has tried to convert me to the PC Master race but that hasn't happened... yet


At least you know it's pc master race lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (30/9/20)

Some folks are going to get disappointed 

https://comicbook.com/gaming/news/ps5-preorder-playstation-sony-cancelled/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/10/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Anyone got their pre order in for PS5 today?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/20)

Cyberpunk 2077 has gone gold

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (7/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 has gone gold


So should I be buying it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/20)

Christos said:


> So should I be buying it?


I don't know if you are the target "market" wink wink lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 has gone gold



Finally, took a dam long while...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/10/20)

Christos said:


> So should I be buying it?



No, this game is not intended for minors to play

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> Finally, took a dam long while...


Lets see how long Bethesda takes on the new Elder scrolls

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (7/10/20)

Clouds4Days said:


> No, this game is not intended for minors to play


Ok so then I definitely need to purchase it with my mum’s credit card.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/20)

Christos said:


> Ok so then I definitely need to purchase it with my mum’s credit card.


i thought she blocked your online transactions after that last "delivery"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/10/20)

Christos said:


> Ok so then I definitely need to purchase it with my mum’s credit card.



Order me one too if that's the case please

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> i thought she blocked your online transactions after that last "delivery"


This one?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This one?
> View attachment 210060


That's the one... Lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (7/10/20)

I think you guys are confused. 
The one that got me in trouble was this one.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/10/20)

Christos said:


> I think you guys are confused.
> The one that got me in trouble was this one.
> View attachment 210086


Clawdrill from red rising lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (7/10/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Clawdrill from red rising lol


Yes! That’s not the name I gave it but yours is better!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/10/20)

Was suppose to post this last night already but anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix (2/12/21)

Steam: amberlin1

Anyone playing wow?


----------



## Slick (28/9/22)

*S3 DESIGNS OFFICIAL WEBSITE LAUNCH !!!*

S3 Designs is SA’s First Supplier Of Console Wall Mounts

*THE WALL MOUNT EVERY GAMER DESERVES!!!*









S3 DESIGNS


PLAYSTATION WALL MOUNTS



s3designs.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

